# [Epic] Scions of the Endless Falls



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

*Scions of the Endless Falls*

*TheOneAboveAll* - *Solarion, Scion of the Phoenix, "Dread of the unholy"* - _LG Trumpet Archon ECL 8/Outsider 12/Cleric 6/Hierophant 3/Contemplative 1_

*Ferrix* - *Sigrún, The Architect* - _N Male Elan Psion 10/Constructor 20_

*perivas* - *Caira Greenleaf* - _NG Female Dryad Cleric 5/Alienist 7/Thaumaturgist 4/Cosmic Descryer 9_ with cohort _Loudbark Laughingoak (Cohort) - NG Male Treant Barbarian 4/Fighter 4/Ranger 3_

*Wrahn* - *Rahveon “Mountain Shaker”* - _CG Male African Elephant Anthropomorphic Animal ECL 1 /Monstrous Humanoid 3 /Bard 2 /Holy Liberator 2 /Barbarian 12 /Dragon Disciple 10 _ 

*Kelleris* - *Arion Kietsudoku* - _CG Male Half-fey/Half-human Bard 22, Ex-Assassin 5, Duelist 1 (3.0), Shadowdancer 1_

*Zack2216* - *Su'ryuu Millixon* - _LE Female Human Half Red Dragon Wilder 28_

*Characters and Players on Hiatus*

*Kangaxx* - *Pilmer Blurwind* - _NE Male Halfling Rogue 3/ Wizard 5/ Archmage 4/ Arcane Trickster 18_

Rules for posting - Actions in *asterisks*, thoughts in _italics_, and speech in "quotes."  Colors for speech and thoughs it useful, but make sure I can read the colors without either highlighting or burning out my retinas.  When in combat, all necessary combat information must be posted in the IC thread, or clearly linked to.  All rolls you can make will be done on Nadaka's Dicebox.  If you don't post in three days without a prior absence notice, I will NPC you.  Absence for a week without notice is cause to bring in an alternate.

And now, the story begins, when your world ends...

~~~~~

*You were once the most powerful beings in the Endless Falls, a world of powerful extremes.  In a world of godlings and demons, the most dizzying highs and the most abyssal lows, you stood on top (or beneath) all other mortals.  Yet the greater gods feared and despised the power you had seized, and with a series of holocausts, destroyed everything you ever had known.  It all happened so fast, a flash of light and fire, five waves of insane power, and you found yourselves adrift in this formless void.  Is it the Ethereal plane?  The Astral plane?  Or is this only what is left behind when a world dies?  It's hard to tell, things are only not what they should be, and never will again.*

*But there, in the distance, a scrap of sunlight, a hint of green, has something survived?  You find that simply by concentrating you can cause yourself to move closer to it, or is it moving closer to you?  At any rate, eventually you get there, a small bubble, easily passed, barely a half-mile all around.  There's a grove of trees, a slice of woodland, a scrap of desert, a hint of tundra, a tiny mountain... and in the middle, a middle-aged human woman dressed in green and brown leathers, lounging against a tiger as large as a horse.  Her feet trail in the small pool at her feet, and tears streak her face.  What is this place?  And who is she?  And who are these others who are arriving?*


----------



## perivas (Nov 5, 2004)

A huge tree drifts directly towards the island in the void and, just as it was about to crash, shifts its form and lightly places its many roots onto the island's solid surface.  It twists its form to and fro as if examining the surrounding trees of this isolated forest.  A closer look at through its yellowing foliage reveals that this is no tree but an aged treant.

Suddenly, in a booming voice it speaks talking to apparently no one in particular.  "How have this place survived the ill will of the gods?"

After a brief moment, there is a response from a small voice in the branches of the great treant.  "I do not know, but I believe this must be the mercy of the Green Goddess.  She has preserved this land so that the world can begin anew.  We have been Chosen by Her, Loudbark.  Did you see as we approached the weeping woman?  I would think that the Green Goddess has left a message with her.  We should speak with her."

The treant answers with hesitance in his voice.  "Do you think it wise?  One who would survive the End Days of the Apocalypse could be dangerous."

In a soothing voice and with a gentle touch, the wooden figure answers, "Come, my large friend.  We are no strangers to danger.  Surely, you remember the House of Harcanas and his pet wyrm.  Besides, we have no need to fear a messenger of the Green Goddess.  Come, let us go."  With those last words, these two begin to make their way towards the woman dressed in green and brown leathers.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2004)

_The world has ended, yet I live on._ 

*He had floated there in the void for a while, the pain of his loss too much for him to do anything but mourn.  Finally he realized that he could not let this stand.  In his life, he had learned that nothing was impossible, that what could be done, could be done could be undone.*

*In that moment he saw it, a glimmer of something off in the void.*

*His tremendous wings unfurled, but found no air which to propel them.  He dug into his pack to produce a small reed amulet, holding it in his hand he spoke:*

“Ierul.”

*Nothing.*

“Ierul!”

*Still nothing.*

“IERUL!!!”

*Volume wasn’t apparently helping.  Returning the amulet to his backpack, he twisted his body to get a better look.  A small glimmer of existence.  Something more than he had survived.*

*He stared at it intently for a while, suddenly it seemed to grow larger.*

_Is it growing?  Is it moving toward me?_

*Finally he found that it was he that was moving toward it, powered by his will.*

*Finally he arrived at it, a block of existence that barely measured a half mile in diameter.  His initial hope was replaced by grim reality.*

_Is this all?  All that is left of my world?_

*He willed himself forward and pushed into the bubble.*

*Standing over twelve feet tall, proto matter fell from him as his massive wings suddenly flexed throwing off the remnants of his “birth” into this very small world. His wings were golden and scaled, they wrapped around him like a cloak.  He wore simple grey clothing, but he clutched a massive odd looking great sword.  His fingers were clawed and golden scaled as well.  His head hidden behind the blank face plate of his helmet.*

*He scanned his limited surrounding, eyeing the tiger.  Finally upon seeing the crying woman, he sheaths his sword on his back and proceeds forward cautiously.  He stops well back as not to threaten the tiger.*

“My name is Rahveon.  I seek sanctuary.”  his voice calm.  His eyes hold compassion.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 5, 2004)

*He floats in the void.  A golde speck of light.  Alone in the endless nothingness, yet he does not despair.  For alone in the darkness he is still alive, and where there is life ther is hope.  He notices something in the distance.  It matters not what only that there is something to break up the nothingness.  He feels himself drawn to the place or it to him, it matters not for either way he and it are coming together.*

*As he approaches he realizes this place is a jigsaw of the world he witnessed destroyed, a composite made up of small pieces of that world as if to perserve it.  A place of solace, a place of hope.  He makes his approach with care, he knows nothing comes without a price and this gift must bear a gret price indeed.  He sees movement below, there are others.  Friends or foes he knows not which but still he approaches concern marking his face.  He considers that any powerful enough to destroy a world would have power enough to hold bits of it together for their own use.  He slows his approach and circles.*

*He spies an old woman her cheeks tear streaked.  She sits near a clear pool with a tiger as guardian.  Her sorrow is palpable.   A giant form approaches her and he sheathes his weapon.  His soft words are unheard from this distance.  He decides to trust in hope and approaches the pool.*

"I am Solarion." 

*He introduces himself and bows to both.*

"My world was lost and I awoke in the void beyond.  I seek to learn the nature of such destruction and those who would cause it."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 5, 2004)

*Pilmer Blurwind*

Even as the world shifts and crumbles around him, Pilmer knows what is happening.  He expected no less.  While reality itself is bent to the point of breaking, he maintains his form through sheer force of will.

_The assassin couldn't kill me.  The lich couldn't kill me.  None of their sheep could stop me.  Now they've moved beyond using pawns.  The endgame must be near. _ 

Opening his eyes, Pilmer sees the island of reality in the sea of emptiness, and the other beings gathering there.  Intrigued by the possibility of other survivors, but wary of treachery, he slowly moves closer to the island.  He hovers around the edges, trying to stay hidden while listening to the other survivor's conversation, and discerning their motives.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

*The woman stirs, looking at the four newcomers, a treant, a dryad, a golden-scaled elephant man with broad wings, and a towering trumpet archon.* 

"You are welcome here, as much as one can be.  Sanctuary is yours as well, for what little I can offer.  As to what happened, I think I can explain.  I was a guardian of the wilderness, a force of nature.  I bathed in the Endless Falls so that I would have the power to bring nature's wrath upon those that would despoil her, yet I was also a wife and mother.  I had six children and a loving husband.  In each of their hearts was a love of the land in all its forms, and around each of their hearts I wove magic of protection.

"I was arrogant... My children became powerful druids in their own right, like my husband, and they scattered to the far corners of the world to protect it.  I though I would be able to protect and defend the world...  The gods despise hubris, and fear power that rivals their own, I know this now.  The greatest of them conspired together to destroy our world.  This I know because some of the lesser gods did not wish our destruction.  One of them whispered this to me, before sacrificing his power to keep me alive...  There was a magical backlash with all the spells I had cast... and the land upon which my children and husband stood snapped back here to my grove, as they were blasted into nothing..." the woman pauses a moment here as fresh tears stream down her face.

"But I do live, as do you.  We have been given... a second chance of sorts.  I fear what may happen if I leave here, the last of our world may dissolve.  And I will not leave what remains of my family.  From here perhaps... you who are stronger can determine what to do..." the woman says haltingly, the tiger turning to nuzzle her face.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 5, 2004)

*197 spell points*

(OOC: Arion  - Akumunaga)

_Always in the wrong place at the right time...  I can't believe I slept through the Apocalypse...  How can you not see that coming?!  _ 

"Well, never mind.  We have more immediate problems."

"Not necessarily," replies Arion, as he kicks off a sludgy bit of protomatter toward the bit of tree-green in the distance.  "There's nothing like the end of the world to make for some free time."

"Right.  You realize that we have to punish somebody for this...  "

"I got out of that particular business a long time ago, if you recall."

"But think of all the lives lost!  Someone deserves some very unpleasant times in their future for this."

"How do you know that?  I mean, it was probably the gods, and if it was them, how do we know they were wrong?  It's not like they have any real free will anyway.  Might as well get upset at the rain falling."

"Since when did you start dabbling in theology?"

The bickering becomes academic as Arion reaches the island, passing neatly through the border just in time to see a large elephant-fish-dragon-crusader-barbarian-bard engage in some dramatic posturing.  *He activates _zone of silence_ before doing so, and continues to speak at a conversational level.*

"I can feel the angst from all the way over here."

"No kidding.  I tried to kill that guy once, though.  Probably should hide for a while and see what's going on."

Focusing his _ki_ for a moment, Arion looses the gates of his subconscious, drawing up a well of instinctive knowledge.  (OOC: *Arion casts _improvisation_.  He also draws Akumunaga, seeming to vanish entirely as he does so.*)

Arion sneaks toward the gathering, hoping to overhear something useful before the halfling spots him.  _He's been annoying ever since he got that charm bangle of his.  Poor Azazel, almost feel sorry for him, even if he was a blasphemous crater of evil and all.  Pilmer's not much better, anyway, from what I've heard.  A pity he had to go all narcissistic and evil after finding out he had been duped so badly by that crew he was with... _

(OOC: *Hide check result is a 98, plus whatever penalties they have for distance and concelament.  I came in fairly close, but outside scent and blindsight range and with obstructions between me and them.  Once he's close enough to hear the goings-ons, Arion makes another Hide check, the last one for the time being, because he's staying put.  Result is 119.  I don't need to make Move Silently checks due to _zone of silence_.*)

(I assumed a pretty good level of familiarity with these people, because I rolled a 66 for bardic knowledge.)


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2004)

(ooc: Bardic Knowledge roll for Rahveon: 20 to know something about these people)

Rahveon raises his faceplate, looking over and nodding to the Celestial.

“I think we were all arrogant.  I too believed those I loved were safe.  I never dreamed that power such as this had aligned against our world…”

He sits down, on quiet for a moment, waiting for the Treant and the Dryad to arrive.  Finally when everyone he can see is there.

“I am Rahveon, called the Mountain Shaker.  Today is the end of the world, today we should mourn those we have lost, put old differences aside.  We have holy people here, I imagine we should observe any appropriate funereal rites.”

“I shall follow my peoples traditions adding those who have gone to the spirit world to the litany of the dead.  If you wish, I will add those you care about to the litany, so the benevolent spirits know to make their passage easier.”


----------



## perivas (Nov 5, 2004)

The dryad shifts uncomfortably on her perch on the "shoulder" of the treant.  At the various points during the woman's speech, she seems to want to jump up to object, but instead bites his lips and listens in silence.  After the brief palpable silence of this exchange, Rahveon's hearty greeting is returned by the treant in a booming voice.  "I am Loudbark Laughingoak.  This is my companion, Caira Greenleaf, High Priestess of the Green Goddess.  We have heard of your expl...." 

Before the treant could complete his thought, he grows silent as the dryad intercedes in a soft voice.  “The Green Goddess would not conspire to such wanton destruction.  She is a Bringer of Life and a Creator of Prosperity.  Whatever vanity you and your family brought onto the Endless Falls, you will surely answer to Her.  I suggest that you demonstrate to Her your penance soon.”  As she speaks, the dryad stares steadily at the woman…almost in a glare.  Her focus is absolute, uninterrupted by blinking, and seems to burn into the woman.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 5, 2004)

*Pilmer Blurwind*

_They are survivors like me, too strong to die with our world.  With the possible exception of that celestial.  He will bear watching.  

Perhaps they will give aid in my quest._

*Pilmer moves into plain view of the group, but waits for them to finish discussing silly things such a funereal rites and appeasing goddesses before he speaks.*

OOC: Spot roll 77 , Pilmer fails to notice the invisible bard.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Drifting through the void of splayed protomatter that was once his world, Sigrún blinks slowly, the flaring intensity of his radiant blue eyes dimming and then resuming.

_This vastness, it stretches to its utmost yet it does not feel like the Astral Realm, the protoplasm however is familiar to my touch.  That which I have shaped for all my life._

He raises his hand, drawing a piece of protomatter to his fingertips, he examines it, and he catches the hint of green refracting through its pearly translucence.  His gaze follows the refraction to a dot of land, slowly growing closer or perhaps him to it.

_A fragment of the world as it once was.  It seems there are others within this bubble of existence.  Great ones I do imagine, drinkers of the Endless Falls, like I was bathed within its waters for eons untold._

Approaching the edge of the island of land he recognizes the great elephantine warrior from the Bastion of Hope, the others however he cannot place.

As his form splits the edge of the bubble, his feet come to rest upon the earth, and he walks, determined into the midst of the others as the dryad berates the middle aged woman.  A condescension that he did not appreciate.

"A Bringer of Life such as your Green Goddess is also a bringer of the storms and violence that ravages the skies and lands.  If you cannot see that, perhaps your vanity surpasses even this poor womans own sorrow."  Turning towards Rahveon, "I have seen thousands close to me pass over my years and this act of the gods compounds even that by a billion fold, add them to your litany good warrior if you wish but it is no longer the moment to mourn them."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> Before the treant could complete his thought, he grows silent as the dryad intercedes in a soft voice.  “The Green Goddess would not conspire to such wanton destruction.  She is a Bringer of Life and a Creator of Prosperity.  Whatever vanity you and your family brought onto the Endless Falls, you will surely answer to Her.  I suggest that you demonstrate to Her your penance soon.”  As she speaks, the dryad stares steadily at the woman…almost in a glare.  Her focus is absolute, uninterrupted by blinking, and seems to burn into the woman.




"Please, this is not the time for recriminations." His voice sounds weary,"Her family is gone with the rest of our world, we have all lost people we loved.  Let us mourn our losses.  Tomorrow, if such a thing has meaning here, we shall try and figure out precisely what happened."

"I know this is painful and too soon.  I know you all are hurting.  Tonight we are all brothers and sisters, orphaned by an act of such catastophic evil the multiverse cries out for vengence."

"Tomorrow I intend to start down a path of madness.  I intend to right the wrong these so called gods have inflicted on my family, on my nation, on my world.  But that is tomorrow.  Today is for those few of us that have lived and the little time we have to mourn the fallen before we seek an answering for what was done."

"So please, set aside your offense, accept we are all in pain and your sibling orphans need your compassion."


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 5, 2004)

"Aye, we do need to give prayer and honor the lost.  We should honor them though in taking this secnd chance and making the most of it.  Hope lives on in each of us.  We need to make right what has gone wrong." 

*He looks around at those assembled taking stock in each of them and himself as well.  He surveys his surroundinds as well the sky, the forest the pool.  He senses something but does not show anything is amiss, but he waits ready.*

*He approaches the lady.  He covers his fist with his open palm and he kneels before.*

"In my previous life I chose to serve a god.  That was my right.  I can still feel the divinty that connects me to my lord, but it is tenous at best.  That connection is what gives me hope, my faith gives me strength.  I offer by all that I hold dear and holy my services to you." 

*He reaches out to dry her tears, then to hold her hands in his, he bows low enough to touch his head to her hands.  When he lifts his head he is weeping.  In his eyes is not sadness but eternal hope.*

"What is wrong shall be made right."  He promises as he stands and once again looks to those with him.  "This I will do alone if need be.  Though I hope that it will not."

"


----------



## perivas (Nov 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "A Bringer of Life such as your Green Goddess is also a bringer of the storms and violence that ravages the skies and lands.  If you cannot see that, perhaps your vanity surpasses even this poor womans own sorrow."




The dryad responds to the insults of the newly arrived man in a cool, removed voice.  "Such storms and violence of which you speak may be the doing of the Green Goddess and do reshape, bend, twist and even ravage the world, as you put it.  But, they do not obliterate the world into nothingness.  You are foolish to accept this woman's words with so little proof.  She is not the Green Goddess, I would not trust this woman's words on faith alone.  You would be wise to follow suit."

She is more pliant to the measured words of the elephant man.  "I agree that THIS must be undone.  But, be not to hasty to deem it the work of gods, until evidence proofs it true.  Many mistakes have been made through such hastiness and misgiven trust.  I have heard of your deeds and feats, Rahveon, and deem you as a worthy all.  If you were to begin the task of uncovering the truth of the matter and then to correct THIS, I would like to join you.  Solarion, your company would be a worthy addition as well.  But, first, there must be discovery of the truth."  At each utterance of the word "THIS", she gestures wildly and shakes with obvious anger.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> The dryad responds to the insults of the newly arrived man in a cool, removed voice.  "Such storms and violence of which you speak may be the doing of the Green Goddess and do reshape, bend, twist and even ravage the world, as you put it.  But, they do not obliterate the world into nothingness.  You are foolish to accept this woman's words with so little proof.  She is not the Green Goddess, I would not trust this woman's words on faith alone.  You would be wise to follow suit."




"Only those who are so faithful to a God or Goddess are truly blind.  I have not heard this womans words, only the condescending air which escapes from those lips of yours."  He laughs a maddening laugh as she addresses Rahveon, "she sees herself fit to deem others worthy or not, perhaps she thinks herself the equal of the Green Goddess, or perhaps the Green Goddess herself."  He shakes his head, "would it be for such lofty thoughts such a crime for the gods to shatter the world?"  His voice slipping away, he turns away from the dryad, and nods to the Archon.

"Whatever be the case, to see such a world of beauty shattered by a jealous hand peaks my rage.  Such things are rare and fragile and those who break them deserve recompense."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

"I do not accuse the Green Goddess of this destruction, in truth, I do not know which gods destroyed our world and which ones protested it.  I only tell you what was imparted to me by Devom, the god of caverns, before he sacrificed himself to save this slice of our world," the woman says wearily.  She seems surprised at Solarian's gesture, but gives a deep bow (as well as she can while sitting).

*Rahveon recognizes the woman as the druid Fairweather, as do the others.  It took a moment to recognize her.  Some cilvilized people considered her a terror when she would give no quarter to prevent the expansion of cities into her wild places, but country folk often considered her a blessing, for she helped their children, animals and crops.*


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 5, 2004)

She is more pliant to the measured words of the elephant man.  "I agree that THIS must be undone.  But, be not to hasty to deem it the work of gods, until evidence proofs it true.  Many mistakes have been made through such hastiness and misgiven trust.  I have heard of your deeds and feats, Rahveon, and deem you as a worthy all.  If you were to begin the task of uncovering the truth of the matter and then to correct THIS, I would like to join you.  Solarion, your company would be a worthy addition as well.  But, first, there must be discovery of the truth."  At each utterance of the word "THIS", she gestures wildly and shakes with obvious anger.[/QUOTE]


"The truth."  Solarion turns his gaze to the dryad and smiles.  "The truth is what I seek.  I place no blame here.  What is, is what is.  We are here, that is the truth.  There has been great destruction.  That is the truth.  We were somehow chosen, that also is the truth."

*He speaks in calm measured tones.* 

"We need to understand why.   Why were we allowed to survive where so many were not.  How would you suggest we proceed?"   


He asks the dryad.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 5, 2004)

*188 spell points*

(OOC: Is there anything you can tell me from the bardic knowledge check I made, Isida?  How much do I know about those present, and who else would I expect to show up?  Is there anything else that might be worth throwing into the discussion once I decide it's safe?)

_So much for the 'we are all brothers and sisters' bit...  This is getting marginally unpleasant.  You see, this is the problem with people like us; always get so stubborn just because you can trounce armies single-handedly and foil nefarious plots on a daily basis._

_Now, then, how do I want to make my entrance? _  Arion is already mentally composing his opening soliloquy, occasionally trying out words and phrases to test their effect.

And Akumunaga: _You are a fantastic hypocrite, Arion.  You should be paying attention to these people.  This could turn bloody quickly._  This last is said without a trace of worry, in the flat tone of someone commenting on a minor, but pleasant, surprise.

*Just to be on the safe side, Arion casts another _improvisation_ spell.*


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2004)

To Solarion "While I can not speak of the sanity of anyone who is willing to fight entities capable of destroying worlds, I welcome company on the path of madness."

Turning to Caira, "Discovering the truth is the first step on correcting it, I agree.  Again, any help on this quest is welcome."

Looking toward Sigrún, Rahveon briefly thinks to himself _The Architect, his strength lies in summoning, I would not imagine him resilent enough to survive the destruction.  Perhaps this is providence, the good spirit giving us the tools we need._

"I am sorry you have suffered such loss.  I am the last of my people and I need to observe these rites.  I must ask for your patience in this."

"Please, we have all suffered a loss today, let us hold our grievances for tomorrow, there has been enough loss today."

He turns towards those gathered, "The litany will take an hour or so, I am sure the benevolent spirits have their hands full. Please excuse me."

He rises from his seat and makes his way to the edge of the island.  He reaches out and crushes some of the proto-matter wiping it across his face.  

_I am neither a shaman or a lorekeeper, I hope the good spirits have patience today._

He kneels saying a list of names, his hand beating a rhythm softly on the ground.  If any one approaches, while he looks like he is only gently tapping the rhythm, it can be felt through the earth like a sledge hammer.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 5, 2004)

*Pilmer Blurwind*

Pilmer speaks for the first time as Rahveon turns to leave.  "Obviously it was the gods.  No other has the means to strike at an entire world.  They feared our power and were losing their dictatorial grip on our world, so they tried to decimate it and us." _Me. _ "We must strike back as soon as possible, for they will know we" _I_ "survived, and try to finish the job.  The only question is how we should do so."


----------



## perivas (Nov 6, 2004)

Caira simply ignores the laughing lunatic.  _Though I too have been touched by madness, it was apparent that his mind is confounded by his insanity._

"Come, Loudbark, let us take leave of the others whilst they compose their litanies and prayers.  We have much to think about."  Caira jumps off the treant's shoulder and heads back towards the forest at which they first landed.  The huge treant follows her lead, but occasionally glances back towards the others.

*Once in the forest, Caira invokes the power within her amulet (i.e., pays for XP) and casts a _commune_ spell and speaks with the Green Goddess in a series of probing questions.

"Green Goddess, did you aid the other deities to undo the world of the Endless Falls?"

Assuming the answer is no: "Did the gods unmake the world of the Endless Falls?" else: "Have I been chosen to remake the world?"

"Should I work with these others to remake the world?"

_OOC: 26 questions left._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

*Arion, from the songs written about these people, you know their names, professions, and any signifigant battle or deed in their life (and several of the less significant ones).*



			
				Caria said:
			
		

> *Once in the forest, Caira invokes the power within her amulet (i.e., pays for XP) and casts a _commune_ spell and speaks with the Green Goddess in a series of probing questions.
> 
> "Green Goddess, did you aid the other deities to undo the world of the Endless Falls?"



_No._



> Assuming the answer is no: "Did the gods unmake the world of the Endless Falls?"



_Yes._



> "Should I work with these others to remake the world?"



_Yes._


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

*168 spell points*

_Huh.  Looks like this is breaking up a bit_.

_The Architect would probably be the best person to approach.  He's the only reasonably nice person here we've never tried to kill_.

_Er, right.  Well, never hurts to be prepared, anyway_.  Whipping off a pile of quick spells, Arion adds to the charisma that's already almost enough to give his position away (among other things).  He finds people to be pretty pliant when asked in the right way.

*I cast _jump_, _pass without trace_, _glibness_, _alter self_ (into a dark stalker), _tongues_, and _freedom of movement_ on myself.    *

His castings complete, Arion creeps toward Sigrún, waiting for him to break away from the main party, for whatever reason.  He tries to keep as much distance and foliage between himself and the halfling as possible, and doesn't get within 60 feet of anyone with scent or blindsight or -sense.

As he does so, his nervousness causes him to automatically slip into the comforting cadences of the yin kata, as well as unconsciously generating an upwelling of courage in himself by weaving in an additional ki-focusing pace and stride.

*I activate the _yin dance_ and _inspire courage_ bardic music abilities, in that order.  All told, there's going to be about a full minute before I begin to sneak up on Sigrún.*


----------



## perivas (Nov 6, 2004)

"Are the gods building a whole new world?"

"Do the gods wish to stop us from remaking this world?"

"Is the means to remake this world located on this island of life?"

_OOC: 23 questions left._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> "Are the gods building a whole new world?"
> 
> "Do the gods wish to stop us from remaking this world?"
> 
> ...



_No.  Yes.  Yes._


----------



## perivas (Nov 6, 2004)

"Is an agent of the gods who wish to stop us from remaking the world among those with whom I just spoke?"

"Is the remaking of the world Thy Will?"

"Thy Eternal Mercy and Wisdom awes this humble servant, Green Goddess.  Thy Will will be done."  With that final answer in hand, Caira begins her march to rejoin the others.  _It is not the place of a servant to question her Lord, only to perform Her Will.  The Will of the Green Goddess cannot be understood by even an immortal mind.  It is enough that Her Will is known.  It is my duty to fulfill Her Will._

Loudbark, all the while, had listened to the dryad's imploring prayers, although he had heard none of the responses.  As they walk back, he cannot help but question her.  "So, what did the Green Goddess say?  Did She reveal the means to undo the destruction?"

In a calm voice, the dryad replies.  "No.  We have much work to do my friend."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> His castings complete, Arion creeps toward Sigrún, waiting for him to break away from the main party, for whatever reason.  He tries to keep as much distance and foliage between himself and the halfling as possible, and doesn't get within 60 feet of anyone with scent or blindsight or -sense.












*OOC:*


You do realize Sigrún has a constant true seeing and touchsight on him which allows him to sense anything within 60 ft. as per blindsight and see through the alter self spell.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC - Yes.  Assuming you have ever used it.  If you haven't, I could still probably figure it out.  If I couldn't, I would be playing it safe anyway.  And I used _alter self_ for the bonuses, not for a disguise.



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> Arion, from the songs written about these people, you know their names, professions, and any signifigant battle or deed in their life (and several of the less significant ones).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> "Is an agent of the gods who wish to stop us from remaking the world among those with whom I just spoke?"
> 
> "Is the remaking of the world Thy Will?"
> 
> "Thy Eternal Mercy and Wisdom awes this humble servant, Green Goddess.  Thy Will will be done."



_No.  Yes.  Redeem it._


----------



## perivas (Nov 7, 2004)

Caira and her treant companion returns to the group after an hour or so.  From the altered expression on her face and matter-of-fact tone, it is obvious to all that her attitude has changed.  "Have each of you concluded your rites?  We have much work to do."

"Now, Grand Druid Fairweather, I know that it pains to you to discuss it.  But, can you tell us any more about this magic which you wove to protect your husband and children?  It may be the key to restoring the world or at least to protect whatever part of it we do manage to rebuild.  Pray, continue."


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 7, 2004)

As the effects of his spells and abilities settle over him, Arion's attitude changes, becoming harder and more focused.  His personality likewise settles into the eminently pragmatic mold that he was taught to maintain so many years ago.

(OOC - Arion and Akumunaga are effectively merged now, personality-wise.  Among other things, this means that Arion's just changed his mind about a few things.  Oh, and I only use the plural pronoun in thoughts; in talking Arion uses "I" as usual.)

He perches on a nearby tree-limb, blending into the background and observing the situation.

_Pilmer...  Will have some suitably bloody plan in mind already, we think.  We should play along until more is known about the situation.  This fractitious group needs to be brought together, however.  We will set forth a plan after asking a question._

Arion telepathically communicates with Pilmer via his sword: _Do you truly believe that the gods were somehow losing their power?  Foolishness.  Killing a few clerics means nothing to they who throw their gaze across all the planes.  I think your reasons are too simplistic...  _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"The spell was one to tell me of their condition, should harm befall them, so that I could go to them should they need my help.  It also would serve to guard them against the loss of their souls, against curses, and against attempts to drain away their vitality," Fairweather murmurs softly.

[OOC - Caria and the others thing that Fairweather's protection spell was a combinations of the spells _status, death ward, remove curse,_ and _negative energy protection_, all tied to some kind of _contingency_ spell.]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Sigrún remains close to Fairweather, observing the situation.  His mind running through all the various meanderings of history, local lore, geography and such things that he knows to connect the current happenings and people with the situation at hand.

+30 Knowledge (history)
+24 Knowledge (local)
+24 Knowledge (geography)
+50 Knowledge (psionics)


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 7, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> As the effects of his spells and abilities settle over him, Arion's attitude changes, becoming harder and more focused.  His personality likewise settles into the eminently pragmatic mold that he was taught to maintain so many years ago.
> 
> (OOC - Arion and Akumunaga are effectively merged now, personality-wise.  Among other things, this means that Arion's just changed his mind about a few things.  Oh, and I only use the plural pronoun in thoughts; in talking Arion uses "I" as usual.)
> 
> ...




Pilmer is disturbed by the sudden telepathic contact, and focuses his attention on scanning the area via his robe, but gives no outward sign of his distress.  He responds telepathically - "They were not losing power, they were only losing strength relative to us.  The clerics were merely the first step on the road, which could be seen by both the gods and myself.  The Endless Falls were a breeding ground for power, and the churches were the god's leash on that power.  But the god's influence was waning, both through my actions and the continued growth of other powerful beings.  They acted to destroy us before we became a true threat rather than wait for the inevitable.  But they failed, which means we are already a threat.  And further battle is now even more inevitable."


----------



## perivas (Nov 8, 2004)

Caira's brows furrow as she carefully reviews the facts in hand.  After a moment of looking to and fro at the powerful legends of the Endless Falls, she offers this thought.  "Grand Druid Fairweather, your magic and spells though well-intentioned does not seem to offer us a means to restore the world.  For that which you sought to protect...your husband and children...I apologize for bringing the memory of them forth once more...have been utterly destroyed."

The dryad pauses for a moment to allow the crying woman to gather herself together once more.  "From what I saw in the forest there, it appears to be from the most vibrant groves of the ancient Oakenheart Woods, which many would argue is the embodiment of the perfect forest.  From the assortment of individuals gathered here, it would seem that only the pinacles of sentient life were saved as well...although I must admit that I would have expected a few others not present here to have also survived.  I theorize then that the most potent artifacts would have also transcended the Cataclysm.  And I do believe that some of these will possess the awesome power to create and rebuild the world, if used properly.  What do others think of this rambling thought?"


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 8, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Pilmer is disturbed by the sudden telepathic contact, and focuses his attention on scanning the area via his robe, but gives no outward sign of his distress.  He responds telepathically - "They were not losing power, they were only losing strength relative to us.  The clerics were merely the first step on the road, which could be seen by both the gods and myself.  The Endless Falls were a breeding ground for power, and the churches were the god's leash on that power.  But the god's influence was waning, both through my actions and the continued growth of other powerful beings.  They acted to destroy us before we became a true threat rather than wait for the inevitable.  But they failed, which means we are already a threat.  And further battle is now even more inevitable."




Solarion sensed this one did not have the heart of the others.  He placed his hand on his blade as he turned to look into this one's eyes.  He felt somehow tainted in his presence.  He spoke of battle, further death and destruction.  He may be an agent of this himself.


"True there may be battle, but nothing is inevitable."  Solarion replies.  "Our power grew through our actions, for my part on behalf of the gods or rather my god.  It was my choice, my free will. I have been compelled to nothing.  To say that this, all of it.  The destruction of a world was because we grew too powerful is arrogant.  The will of the gods are their own, not to be known by mere mortals.  No matter how powerful."

Solarion spoke and his eyes glowed like a sunrise.  He honored the gods, respected them as all should.  This one seemed to have none.

"To expect battle as inevitable is to seek it out.  That may be a mistake.  Knowledge and truth is what we should seek above all else."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Sigrún hears Solarian and shakes his head, all such celestials and fiends had the same mindset in some ways, always their god or their cause, or whatever.

He shook his head and then spoke to those assembled, "You are right dryad, these forests, that mountain peak, those desolate sands, all of it, are fragments of our world; the boldest, sharpest and greatest fragments, brought together into this small habitat.  For which in some ways we owe a great thanks to this sorrowed druid."

He flexes his fingers, then speaks again, "Perhaps we seek truth or knowledge of what has happened to this world, perhaps we seek vengeance and violence, perhaps it is our own destruction or liberation from such vain deific powers.  We each," he gestures to those he has seen, "have our own perceptions of what has happened, our own goals that have stirred from this mess.  It would be best to find at least a common ground from which to work from than oppose another."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rahveon finally finishes his litany, ending with _Deoshan_, meaning home, asking for the benevolent spirits to care for his world as it passes into spirit world.*

*He spends a moment collecting his thoughts and drawing focus on what needs to be done.  Rising from the ground, he closes his faceplate and walks back to where the others are gathered.*

“The way I figure this we have two impossible tasks ahead of us.  The first is to find a way to restore what was taken from us, to find a way to bring back our world.  The second is to prevent those that destroyed our world from doing so again.”

“For the first part, we need to figure out how we can undo the destruction.  Fortune has favored us in this regard, the Architect is the foremost expert in the building of things from the ether.  I think if anyone will have any clues on how to do it, it will be him.”

“As for the second part, we need to figure out who.  In this I am more than open to suggestions.  Lady Fairweather, do you have any further information in that regard?”


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2004)

*Pilmer Blurwind*



			
				TheOneAboveAll said:
			
		

> "True there may be battle, but nothing is inevitable."  Solarion replies.  "Our power grew through our actions, for my part on behalf of the gods or rather my god.  It was my choice, my free will. I have been compelled to nothing.  To say that this, all of it.  The destruction of a world was because we grew too powerful is arrogant.  The will of the gods are their own, not to be known by mere mortals.  No matter how powerful."
> 
> Solarion spoke and his eyes glowed like a sunrise.  He honored the gods, respected them as all should.  This one seemed to have none.
> 
> "To expect battle as inevitable is to seek it out.  That may be a mistake.  Knowledge and truth is what we should seek above all else."




OOC: That was a telepathic conversation, but, whatever.  Pilmer's Sense Motive 86.

_He doesn't seem to be hiding anything.  He must actually believe this tripe he is spouting.  I would probably be better off without him, but it could be disastrous if he convinced the others._

"It may be arrogant, but it is also the truth.   No being has the right to destroy my world, whether or not it calls itself a god."



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> “For the first part, we need to figure out how we can undo the destruction. Fortune has favored us in this regard, the Architect is the foremost expert in the building of things from the ether. I think if anyone will have any clues on how to do it, it will be him.”
> 
> “As for the second part, we need to figure out who. In this I am more than open to suggestions. Lady Fairweather, do you have any further information in that regard?”




"You have the order backwards.  We must deal with the culprits first, lest they simply destroy any efforts we make at rebuilding as they did the original."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 8, 2004)

"I was not attempting to apply any order, only list what needs to be done.  My belief is that we need to explore each objective carefully before any actions can be taken."


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 8, 2004)

Kangaxx - I wasn't bluffing, so I don't think that's really necessary.  Erm, assuming you meant my stuff, too - the quoted text isn't mine, but I don't think the celestial was making with the telepathy.

And now I'm going to roll an insane Perform (oratory) check.  Shakespeare couldn't manage a 126, so I'm just going to summarize it in my next post.  We'll just pretend that it's a really, really good speech, eh?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 8, 2004)

Arion listens to the conversation going on below, and ponders his next course of action.

_ We think it is time that we came in.  That message to Pilmer was ill-advised, but the damage can be repaired if we make our case strongly.  *As strongly as possible*._

_I hate it when I have to do this, but this is likely the most important performance I'll ever give... _

*With a mental sigh, Arion casts _alter self_, taking the form of a sirine.  He attempts to make the female-only race's features as similar to his own as he can.  He then renews his _improvisation_ spell, wanting to be able to think quickly on his feat in the minutes ahead.*

OOC: (A Disguise check?  Or what?)  Since his features are already not terribly masculine, pulling off a good-looking androgynous visage shouldn't be _too_ hard.  As long as it won't be too much of a shift later, when I drop the spell.  Talk about putting your game face on, huh?    

After further depleting his magical resources, Arion drops sliently down to the forest floor, and strides toward the group, no longer bothering to hide himself.  In a mellifluous voice, begins to speak, trusting that the force of his words will cut through any pre-existing conversations:

(OOC: Am I going to try to compose a speech that hits that kind of DC?  Heck no.  I will give you bullet points, and you can fill in the awesomeness.     I don't want to force anyone's hand, but do try to give this little presentation the weight indicated by its persuasiveness.  The speech is fairly long - several minutes - so _improvisation_ either expires or I will use it to enhance any skill checks I need to make to add weight to my argument.  I know that skill checks never determine PC behavior, but this should be an indication of how convincing I am (beat the Unfriendly to Fanatic DC by 6 points).  I suspect Fairweather might be pulling for me, though...)


The gods are puppets of abstract ideals, and have no free will of their own.  They are thus extremely predictable.  I cite as many evidences for this stance as a +46 bardic knowledge entitles me to, of both the mythic and the academic variety.
If they banded together to destroy our world, we must not strike back at them directly, but seek the unifying ideal or circumstance that determined their actions.  A puppet follows its strings.
We were hardly decreasing the gods' power as it was, Pilmer's narcissism notwithstanding.  The only ones to ask are the gods themselves, as they mediate between their masters and mortal understanding.
To get this information, we must approach a god inclined to side against the others, one that cannot turn down the power we represent.  Name some names, using another bardic knowledge check.
Once we know who the gods serve, they must serve our whims.  It is their nature.  With the right understanding of the divine nature, convincing them to restore our world will be as simple as phrasing the demand in the right way.

EDIT: Arion will stress throughout that this is something we are well capable of.  In fact, I'll throw in an _inspire courage +4_ for 90 rounds for anyone not _mind blanked_ (and therefore immune to mind-affecting abilities).


----------



## perivas (Nov 8, 2004)

_OOC:  Have you ever noticed that no matter how convincing the argument, it could still fall on deaf ears when the audience already knows a different truth?_

The dryad cheered, shed tears, clapped and blushed as appropriate throughout the course of the speech, until it got to the end.  As the platinum-tongued bard concluded his arguments, she spontaneously laughed and clapped in great appreciation.  “Well said bard!  Bravo!  Bravo!  Words most fitting for the greatest of theologians’ treatises…for those faiths so inclined to document their thoughts on the celestial.  To work in such praise of us is truly a remarkable work.  Words of praise are insufficient.”

“It is sad though that you would hold such beliefs to be true.  And I only assume this based on the conviction and effort that you put forth.  To think that gods are bound by abstract values is an argument offered by many theologians, although it is ultimately a futile point.  The gods themselves shape their own governing rules in a manner beyond mortal understanding and these abstract values would be beyond mortal comprehension in such ways that they are without boundaries as we know them to be.  Hence, there would be no apparent limitations from a mortal perspective.”

After a brief pause for dramatic effect, she continues.  “Besides, I *know* that the gods are not the puppets with strings, as you put it.”

She turns to Rahveon at this point.  “Perhaps, my choice of words is not exact enough.  Do you mean to undo the destruction or to rebuild the world?  These are very different tasks without very different repercussions.”


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rahveon looks at the woman (?) approaching until she (?) gets closer, then he sees immediately through the magical disguise.*

_The assassin, Arion.  Should have known he was a cross dresser.  This is not the proper time for him to pay for his crimes.

Or... perhaps it is._

*Rahveon is lost in thought momentarily, then almost against his will he is drawn into Arion's story.  Finally, when Arion is done Rahveon looks off into the distance.  The Druids words snap him out of it.*

Though his faceplate is down, the wrinkling around his eyes would indicate he was smiling, "A world is made up of those who inhabit it, as well as the land itself.  I have little interest in a barren rock that has the same geography as our world."

"I talk of restoration, not recreation."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

The entire back and forth of those so bound by their own ideas that they perform great sophistries to illustrate their points amuses him endlessly.  Perhaps it is age or something else, but the light-heartedness of his approach shakes those with a steeled resolve or opinion.

An appreciative smile crosses his face when Rahveon speaks, "indeed, a barren rock does not entertain very much interest on any of our parts I could surmise.  Restoration is perhaps directly out of our hands for now, but seeking some sort of deific entity that acts as a weaver of fates may be an idea.  Regardless of whether we *know* if the gods are puppets pulled by the cosmic strings or beings beyond our very comprehension or just beings another rung up on the ladder from us, it matters little if we banter endlessly in this bubble.  Getting out of here and asking questions beyond that which was found within our world is my suggestion for now."

He seems to tread his words lightly, as if granting them only temporary weight.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Rahveon nods at Sigrun's words.*

"Is there a place you have in mind?"

"And welcome to our little cabal, Arion."


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 9, 2004)

Solarion listened.  Parts of what he heard enraged him.  Other parts encouraged him.  When all was said and done he felt invigorated, his hope swelling.  _This one one understand the true nature of things_.  He thought.  Most of it he agreed with anyway.

"I agree we need to know the truth of things before we act.  Still we must act.  We must begin somewhere.  Still I call it folley to act against the gods.  There are those that must have been opposed to such destruction.  We should seek out possible allies in whatever endeavor we decide."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

*Sigrún (753/760pp)*

Sigrún focuses his mind on determining a suitable starting point in the form of a question, _where may I find one who, beyond these before me, can give us direction in restoring the Endless Falls?_









*OOC:*


Divination, 7pp


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*A spectral voice echos in The Architect's head.*

_If you build it, they will come_

*A vision flashes briefly in his mind of the tiny land he stands on expanding in all directions, making room for... something.*


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 9, 2004)

> *Rahveon looks at the woman (?) approaching until she (?) gets closer, then he sees immediately through the magical disguise.*




OOC: You probably wouldn't, though.  With nothing better to do with the _improvisation_ bonus, I probably just dumped it in Disguise.  Aside from that, I'm trying to take something as close to my normal form as possible anyway, so I'm not sure that _true seeing_really applies.  You would presumably see an image hovering over an almost identical face, but not much more than a blur, really.  And my clothes don't change at all.  In any case...

*sigh*

Powerful people are so stubborn.  We will wait for them to be disillusioned.  If anything other than a nice, sobering beating could convince them, that would have done it.  Would probably have talked the gods themselves into it.  The important thing is going to the gods for answers about the gods.

Arion dismisses the _alter self_ spell with a wave of his hand, though not much changes as far as above-the-clothing characteristics go.  He sits down on a nearby rock to observe the situation, certain that they are going to come around to an acceptable variant of his proposal sooner or later, even if their theology is a bit off.


----------



## perivas (Nov 9, 2004)

The dryad is quite surprised at the reactions of some of her newfound companions and the surprised is revealed quite evidently on her face.  _Have they become so jaded by the powers of the Endless Falls as to show such blatant disrespect for all things divine?  Be they gods, free will, the laws of nature, the veil between life and death?  Have they forgotten the delicate balance needed to preserve life...the necessity of death, change and rebirth?_

Finally, as the conversation settles down, she offers a suggestion.  "A weaver of fate is...also...a popular notion among many faiths, though it works more often to justify one's intentions than to provide true guidance to the future.  Now, I propose a more constructive idea.  Rather than seeking out a god or goddess immediately, maybe there is a powerful servant of Devom...who has according to Grand Druid Fairweather already proven his predisposition towards mortal life...whom we could...interview?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 9, 2004)

*Pilmer Blurwind*

Pilmer barely contains his annoyance through Arion's performance, and the blue light shining from his eyes smolders at the word 'narcissism.'  At the conclusion he opens his mouth to speak, but Caira beats him to it.  Then pleasetly suprises him with what she says.  

_The others also seem to have recognized his crackpot theories for what they are.  As long as they end up seeking out the gods first, they will be working towards my goals.  _

Pilmer quietly listens to the conversation, content to let others determine the specifics as long as they follow the general course he desires.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 9, 2004)

“I can think of four reasons we are still alive:  1. Those that have destroyed our world have exhausted themselves and are waiting to recover.  2.  They don’t know we survived.  3.  They don’t care that we survived or 4. They are doing something more important than destroying us.

I don’t think we can afford any undo attention at the moment.  I think we have a lot of information we need to gather including the relative strength of the gods who destroyed our world, who they are and any weakness we might exploit.

The Gods, be they puppet or free willed beings will not take it lightly if we begin to mess with them.  I think we need to stay away from anything divine at the moment, while we try and figure out what is happening.

Leaving us with a handful of options:

Sigil, the planar crossroads will undoubtedly have answers, but acquiring them will require skill and knowledge.  It is also a place most likely to carry rumor of our existence back to ears we would rather not hear of it.

The Fiends, some fiends have their ear to the ground and an act of this monumental evil will surely have drawn their attention.  But we all know the dangers of dealing with fiends, and I would prefer some other course of action, because outsmarting fiends is a risky proposition.

The Celestials…With all respect to Solarian, I would prefer to leave the Archons out of this for the time being, as there is an off chance this was “meant to be” and the Archons may not aid us or possibly hinder us for some larger goal.  I think our best bet is to ask for assistance from the Court of Stars.”


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Sigrún makes a light-hearted quip, "I can think of another reason; they're not powerful enough to obliterate us like the world we came from," punctuating with a humorous chuckle he continues, "those are a few options available to us, although devoting some of our efforts to reconstructing this land as it stands, I believe will merit us with some reactions.  It is also something, I think, that may well be within my own personal power, especially if supplemented by the higher magics some of you may know."

The Architect gives an appreciative nod to those assembled as he pauses, "we have before us those who were most able from our world, I do imagine we can put our various skills together to unearth those who have done this.  Perhaps Sigil is a good place to start, at least there the divinities are less inclined to interfere with us directly."  Turning towards Arion, "as a man of many talents and great ability to garner information, it may be best that you lead the investigation in Sigil."


----------



## perivas (Nov 10, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> “I can think of four reasons we are still alive:  1. Those that have destroyed our world have exhausted themselves and are waiting to recover.  2.  They don’t know we survived.  3.  They don’t care that we survived or 4. They are doing something more important than destroying us.




The huge treant who had been silent for much of the discussion speaks up.  "There is a fifth possibility.  We were meant to survive.  That would very much fit with the theory that this was, as you put it, 'meant to be'."  With those words, he grows silent once more.

The dryad smiles and nods in agreement to the treant's words.  "Well spoken, Loudbark.  That is an interesting assessment of the powers in play, Rahveon.  I would still favor a servant of Devom, who by his very destruction proves his sympathies for mortals.  The wills of gods do not end with their own existence; their servants have long memories and will adhere to their desires long after their...disappearance.  Such a servant would know more or may even have a contingency plan ready to be executed.  Does any here know a servant of Devom?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"One cave survived, and such was the places that Devom guarded.  His spirit still lingers here... perhaps you may be able to speak with Him," Fairweather says tiredly, pointing to the base of the little mountain.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 10, 2004)

{OOC: I believe that's my cue.}

Arion has been sitting on a nearby rock, half-listening to the conversation as it progresses.  Soon after sitting down, he had produced from somewhere a brightly-colored set of juggling balls.  As he juggles them, he has been sleight-of-handing in new balls (among other things), and adding convincing illusory balls in as well, occasionally making the illusory balls move in unpredicatable ways.  The show is somewhat less interesting to those with _true seeing_.  If you listen closely, he also seems to be murmuring dirty limericks about those assembled.  He's obviously deep in thought as he does all this, and is hardly paying attention to his performance.

{OOC: 



Spoiler



Roll two bardic knowledge checks, one to answer the dryad's question (60), and one to come up with anything interesting about the people and places already mentioned (59)


.}


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

*OOC:*


Knowledge (psionics) check of 59 to see whether Genesis would effect this bubble, or if I would have to alter it with a bend reality or reality revision to make it work


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Arion - 



Spoiler



Devom was a kindly god of caverns and shelter, beloved of country folk, primative tribes of kobolds, as well as the dwarves, orcs, and various other underground-dwelling races fair and foul.  His servants included ursinals, mustevals, and hollyphants.  You do recall the name of one hollyphant from an old folk song, Taos Ress.  It was said that he resided in the purest hearts of the deepest caves, and would come when called in good cause (usually to keep a shelter safe).

Of Sigil you know much more.  Sigil is the hub of the plains, the place where anything can be found, bought, or known for the right price.  You know much about the different Wards the city is divided into, you know of generally what can be found where, and you know the names of several of the prominant members of the various factions, guild leaders, and gossip-mongers.  You know at least three people that could help you that reside in Sigil:  

Whoogle - A disgraced owl archon who unknowingly once let a cunning devil prince hide in Celestial, he has spent hundreds of years in the Cage.  Since his disgrace, he has gained immesurable wisdom, and the ears of many powerful and godlike beings of more flexible mind than those who threw him out.  

Avai - A succubus redeemed at swordpoint by a stunningly handsome solar, she had an unusual shift of heart, and fell instantly in love with her redeemer.  Struggling against her evil nature in hopes of luring the solar back to her side, she now wears the face of respectable businesswoman in the Queen's Ward.  Because of her dual nature, however, she has powerful allies in both Heaven and Hell.

Sss'sh'sss - A sussurus (MM III if you have it), a curious independent construct built to destroy undead, has expanded its circle of interests to robbing them of their knowledge as well.  Sss'sh'sss makes a point of intimidating his undead victims (particularly powerful intelligent undead such as liches or vampires) into giving up their knowledge in exchange for a reprieve of their unlife.  He has managed to collect quite a vast array of knowledge of some of the most intelligent and driven people ever to have existed.  He gives up his knowledge only for those he deems worthy, but if you need some extremely obscure or bizarre fact, Sss'sh'sss will probably have it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

The Architect - 



Spoiler



Normally you know that Genesis wouldn't work on something that exists already, but in this case, all if your instincts tell you that Genesis would indeed help expand the bubble.  It's not quite a hunch, more like a flash in insight, a leap of intuition.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone who is listening closely to him can hear Arion introduce a few new names into his little rhymes, which have grown steadily more abstract as his mind works (though no less funny for all that): Taos Rez, Whogle, Aevai, and something that sounds like a prolonged hiss.

He continues to think, mind working as quickly and intricately as the whirl of colored spheres he continues to keep aloft.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 10, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> “I can think of four reasons we are still alive:  1. Those that have destroyed our world have exhausted themselves and are waiting to recover.  2.  They don’t know we survived.  3.  They don’t care that we survived or 4. They are doing something more important than destroying us.
> 
> I don’t think we can afford any undo attention at the moment.  I think we have a lot of information we need to gather including the relative strength of the gods who destroyed our world, who they are and any weakness we might exploit.




"If you find those reasons to be true then swift action is best.  We should act before any of those situations change.  Asmfar as undue attention is concerned we will bring attention to ourselves.  That is a matter of fact.  I wish to be proactive and not reactive, with beings of such power that may be a mistake."

[/QUOTE]The Gods, be they puppet or free willed beings will not take it lightly if we begin to mess with them.  I think we need to stay away from anything divine at the moment, while we try and figure out what is happening.[/color][/QUOTE]

*Solarion chaffed at this.  He could not understand how these beings of power could believe the gods were mere puppets in anything.  He himself as a being of great power serves a god by his own choice because he sees the power inherent in such beings.*

[/color][/QUOTE]Leaving us with a handful of options:

Sigil, the planar crossroads will undoubtedly have answers, but acquiring them will require skill and knowledge.  It is also a place most likely to carry rumor of our existence back to ears we would rather not hear of it.

The Fiends, some fiends have their ear to the ground and an act of this monumental evil will surely have drawn their attention.  But we all know the dangers of dealing with fiends, and I would prefer some other course of action, because outsmarting fiends is a risky proposition.[/color][/QUOTE]

"I will not make any entreaties with those of the lower planes.  Such foul creatures could not be trusted anyway."  

The Celestials…With all respect to Solarian, I would prefer to leave the Archons out of this for the time being, as there is an off chance this was “meant to be” and the Archons may not aid us or possibly hinder us for some larger goal.  I think our best bet is to ask for assistance from the Court of Stars.”[/QUOTE]
[/COLOR][/COLOR]

"In this I feel you may be right."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 10, 2004)

"If answers can be found here, then I think Solarian, you are correct, swift action is the best."

*Rahveon begins walking toward the cave.*


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 11, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "If answers can be found here, then I think Solarian, you are correct, swift action is the best."
> 
> *Rahveon begins walking toward the cave.*





*Solarion followed him to the cave.   He was glad someone here agreed with him on something at least.*


----------



## perivas (Nov 11, 2004)

The dryad smiles as her suggestion becomes the source of action.  "Come, Loudbark, let us see what Devom had planned."  With that, she is lifted onto Loudbark's shoulder and they march behind the anthromorphic elephant/half-dragon warrior and the celestial.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

In a blur of motion, the show is over, and Arion stands up.  He moves wordlessly to follow the others, expecting hollyphants in his future.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

Sigrún runs a hand through his hair, seemingly shaking out some thought in his head, and then follows the others, curious as to what they have in mind might be within this cave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

*Walking to the minature mountain, you all walk inside the grand cave.  Within a dozen steps it is as dark as any cave miles from the surface (though some can still see clearly).  It is truly the mother of all caves, the walls covered with waterfalls of rock, and a great staircase of calcite leading up to a strange glow.  As you draw closer, you can see the glow is coming from a pool made of shiny black stone, like obsidian.  The obsidian has small cracks in it, which are glowing with white light, and leaking a shimmer substance the consistancy of mud into the glowing pool.*


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Blinking at the sudden darkness, Arion focuses for a moment and whispers the word "ranwai".  A pearly mist, glowing with a peaceful inner light, rises around his feet, sending tendrils of subdues brightness wherever Arion turns his gaze.

He waits for a reaction from the others.  _When dealing with mysterious glowing lights, it is best to let others do something first._


----------



## perivas (Nov 11, 2004)

_OOC: "All enter?"  This must be a huge cave if Loudbark can fit inside!_

The darkness makes the dryad a bit uncomfortable.  Rather than a compliant, she invokes a dweomer enchanting one of her bags on her belt, which immediately begins to glow, illuminate, then shine as bright as *daylight*.

Seeing the glowing pools as a potential sign of the divine, Caira does not wish to appear rude.  So, she lets out a respectable and moderately volumed cry, "Disciple of Devom!"[/olive]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

*Out of the glow comes a curious figure.  It appears to be a golden elephant no more than two feet high, with large dragonfly wings carrying it aloft.  It lands in front of the pool and looks at you with large, say eyes of a brilliant violet.*

"Woe be to you who seeks the Sheltering Cave, for here lies his body, his blood, and what remains of his power.  I am one of His last disciples, and will continue to carry out His will.  What do you wish of Him," the elephant asks.  Caria recognizes the creature as nothing less than a hollyphant.

[OOC - Yup, this is one biiiiig cave.]

~~~~

*Pilmer watches the others enter with disgust, and then looks out over the gray waste.  Realizing that he could simply shift himself out of here whilst the others muck about in a cave, he does so, his own plans for revenge bubbling in his mind.*

*Su'ryuu wakes to find herself floating in a formless gray world, her whole kingdom and world obliterated in front of her eyes.  Off in the distance she sees a speck of green, and finds a tiny scrap of a world, with pieces of all sorts of terrain stuck together.  She can see a great light coming from a cave near the little mountain, and there in the center, a woman and a tiger laying by a pool.*


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 11, 2004)

Rahveon speaks softly, "Disciple, if there is anyway to ease Devom's passage or to prevent it, please tell us so we might do so.  His sacrifice has given us a chance to restore our world, his name shall not be forgotten."

"We seek your council so that his sacrifice will not be in vain.  We need to know who did this to him and our world and if there is a way you know of to restore it."


----------



## perivas (Nov 12, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rahveon speaks softly, "Disciple, if there is anyway to ease Devom's passage or to prevent it, please tell us so we might do so.  His sacrifice has given us a chance to restore our world, his name shall not be forgotten."
> 
> "We seek your council so that his sacrifice will not be in vain.  We need to know who did this to him and our world and if there is a way you know of to restore it."




The dryad motions with her hand and the huge steps back behind her.  She then steps a few steps behind and to the right of Rahveon, showing her support.  _A united front would serve us best.  Rahveon's words were well chosen.  There is no need to prompt the hollyphant to second guess our intentions._  She nods her agreement to Rahveon's statement, preferring to let one proboscidian deal with another.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 12, 2004)

_I see I'm in the presence of someone who prefers a hammer when a light touch would do_, thinks Arion as he blinks at the overwhelming light conjured by Caira.  As he is momentarily dazed, he walks over to Rahveon, feigning temporary confusion.

Once he is close enough, Arion briefly brings up his aura of silence, passing a message to Rahveon in a conversational voice, speaking very quickly and with his back to the Hollyphant.

(OOC: *_Zone of silence_ prevents anything I say from being heard more than 5 feet away.  I can raise and lower it as a free action due to the Permanent Emanation feat, so I bring it up just long enough to say my piece, and then drop it.  Oh, and a Bluff check to seem inconspicuous while I do this: 93*)

"Name-is-Taos-Ress-a-protector-and-messenger-of-sorts-he'll-help-if-we-ask-nicely-oh-and-most-hollyphants-prefer-short-poemshttp://www.mimir.net/btts/one/morsecond.html-when-they-talk."

(OOC: Did a little independent research.      Bardic knowledge to give some good advice: 49.  Just call the poem bit a place-holder for now, if it's no good.)


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

Su'ryuu wakes with a start and a deep breath, looking around vapidly to determine her location._Where am I? Is this some sort of afterlife? How apporpriate..._ Spotting the green orb, her curiosity grows, and with it, the size of the orb. _What manner of..._ Eventually, she finds her will drives her forward, and she shortly lands on the orb. _Someone is going to have to pay for this..._  Cleaning herself of the remaining protomatter, she straightens out the kinks in her back. 

_Who is this?_  Su'ryuu approaches the female by the pool with her great cat companion. With an air of anger in her voice, "What matter of place is this, what happened to my kingdom, and who are you?"


----------



## perivas (Nov 13, 2004)

The dryad rolls her eyes at the not-so-subtle movements of the bard.  _I will be very surprised if this hollyphant doesn't just try to smite us now._

_OOC: I am fairly sure that a bluff roll is not what's called for.  Either one needs a Still spell or spell-like ability or innuendo or something._


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

(OOC: Why, considering that I'm not casting a spell?  And Innuendo is part of Bluff.  No, I'm pretty sure that that was subtle enough, and involved the right rolls.  And besides, all I did was take a step or two toward Wrahn, look down or away from the hollyphant for a moment, and hyphenate a lot.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rahveon speaks softly, "Disciple, if there is anyway to ease Devom's passage or to prevent it, please tell us so we might do so.  His sacrifice has given us a chance to restore our world, his name shall not be forgotten."
> 
> "We seek your council so that his sacrifice will not be in vain.  We need to know who did this to him and our world and if there is a way you know of to restore it."



  "The sacrifice of Devom cannot be eased, for the death of a world is not easily appeased.  Yet that his name will carry on, a boon will be given, a cloak of knowledge to don.

"The greatest of gods regarded your power with fear, god of power, god of death, god of life, they drew near.  Long in council they debated you fate, and none of the smaller gods their wrath could abate.

"With a great rush of power they _unraveled_ your world, scattering the threads wide so that they could never fully be unfurled.  To restore the shelter of the Endless Falls, you must _reweave_ the threads with the power of the gods!"


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 13, 2004)

Rahveon listens to Arions words and mentally sighs, _I am no poet, ah well, let us hope he is not a critic either._

"In your council we will wisely heed
Given hope by Devom's deed

Life, Death and Power now need worry
Their Acts unforgiven, they will taste our fury.

But still a question remains in my mind
Where a gods power that we must find?

Is there an ally whose power to weave
will bring back our would without need to reave

Or must we take it from Death or from Life
Or steal it from Power with terrible strife"


----------



## perivas (Nov 13, 2004)

The dryad squirms with delight at the performances of the rhyming elephants.  She instinctively applauds Rahveon's efforts and only ceases a moment later, when it becomes obvious that it was inappropriate.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

_By Boccob's hymnal, you couldn't scan that with a_ lens of detection _and the world's smallest pair of orthographic tweezers..._

In a stage whisper:

"There’s a young prince of Undelland 
Whose poetry never will scan.
When asked why this was, 
He said 'It's because​I always try to get as many helpful syllables in as I possibly can.' "*

*Altered from a limerick found at Wikipedia.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The sacrifice of Devom cannot be eased, for the death of a world is not easily appeased.  Yet that his name will carry on, a boon will be given, a cloak of knowledge to don.
> 
> "The greatest of gods regarded your power with fear, god of power, god of death, god of life, they drew near.  Long in council they debated you fate, and none of the smaller gods their wrath could abate.
> 
> "With a great rush of power they _unraveled_ your world, scattering the threads wide so that they could never fully be unfurled.  To restore the shelter of the Endless Falls, you must _reweave_ the threads with the power of the gods!"





The world was unraveled, not destroyed it still exists but torn apart and put to the far reaches of reality?  Because some of the gods feared the power we hold?  Why not attack us directly?  It sounds like the world can be restored but we need to gain the power of gods.  A great artifact perhaps.

*Solarion thinks aloud, trying to make sense of the rhyme.  He listens to Rahveon's reply and realizes they are on the same course of questions.  For now he will defer to Rahveon's questioning of this being.*


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

OOC: Actually, Solarion might want to take over.  He _does_ have the highest Diplomacy check here...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rahveon listens to Arions words and mentally sighs, _I am no poet, ah well, let us hope he is not a critic either._
> 
> "In your council we will wisely heed
> Given hope by Devom's deed
> ...



  "To steal the power from the Greater Gods, would bring great grief to no greater cause.  But a hundred small gods with our world did die, and in their scattered bodies the power does lie.

"A dozen bodies, I know, escaped destruction, gather their blood and bones to aid in your construction.  Devom gives his power for the good of our land, now go and seek the other eleven with your own hand.

"They lie in their homes, their own particular planes, guarded by the Greater Gods with their own pains.  Defeat their guardians, and take the power, and our world can be _rewoven_ in less than an hour.

"Caution, I council, is the word I give you, for the Greater Gods do not yet know what you do.  Keep them in ignorance, leave no guardian alive, for to know we still live will give them cause to strive."


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 15, 2004)

_More doggerel is required for this instance..._

"A name, description, epithet?
I'll accept whatever I get.

On what planes do your small gods lie?
To whose spirit first should we hie?

Just say; then death knows a god's pet."

_That's ample rhyming_ (there comes a grimace), 
_blank verse t'would be far less meretricious._

{Phew.  Poet and I didn't know it, even.  That's an abbccbaa rhyme scheme, in case you were wondering.  Ouch.  Horrible.  And the obligatory bardic knowledge check for whatever these questions elicit: 66 Woot!  Natural 20!}


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 16, 2004)

Eyeing the woman at the pool angrily for not answering her,"Grrrr...", Suryuu will proceed to investigate the light at the mountain that she had seen earlier, using dimension door to quickly move to the mountain, and then move quickly through the cave until she finds something or someone.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 16, 2004)

(OOC: Assuming a 21 is enough to allow me to identify the new comer)

Waiting for the Hollyphants reply, Rahveon senses something behind them, turning he sees the dragon woman entering the cave.

_Su'ryuu, ruler of Draxan.  She is dangerous an army in and of herself.  She has murdered tens of thousands in her insane crusade, I bet she isn't going to like playing with others.  Who knows though, so far Arion, other than being a poetry critic, is proving at least moderately useful.

She arrived later than the rest of us, perhaps we were just lucky.  I wonder how many more survived and if we should look for them._

*Moving away from the others as not to interupt the Hollyphant, Rahveon moves over to Su'ryuu.*

"Welcome, I am Rahveon.  I am sure you have many questions, give us a moment and perhaps we shall have some."


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 16, 2004)

{OOC: Su'ryuu, have you been in the market for ninja assassins any time within the last 1100 years?  Akumunaga might know you if you have, and that could be entertaining.}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> _Who is this?_  Su'ryuu approaches the female by the pool with her great cat companion. With an air of anger in her voice, "What matter of place is this, what happened to my kingdom, and who are you?"



  (OOC - Sorry for the delay Zack.)

*The woman looks at Su'ryuu with weary, tear-stained eyes.*

"This is what remains of the Endless Falls, destroyed by the gods in fear of the power we possessed.  I am the druid Fairweather, and the death of my family and the sacrifice of a god are the only reason this scrap of land remains," she says listlessly.

~~~



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> _More doggerel is required for this instance..._
> 
> "A name, description, epithet?
> I'll accept whatever I get.
> ...



  "The eleven were gods of love and earth, the ones that most dearly saw our world's worth.  Here I shall name them for you to find, their planes are located easily for one with half a mind.

"One is Sava, goddess of bounty of the land, two is Illion, god of fertility, always in great demand.  Three is Wiqu, god of plants that walk, four is Predara, goddess of beasts that talk.

"Five is Topan, god of children and toys, sixth is Virgo, god of virility, prayed to by boys.  Seventh is Muthor, goddess of birth and marriage, eight is Ekuna, goddess of horses and beasts that often pull a carriage.

"Ninth is Xelcule, strange god of kind thought, tenth is Orphaldo, god those who learn to rise above their lot.  Eleventh is Brath, god of the hearth fire, and twelvth is Devom, cavern god who sacrificed himself and risked great ire.

"All stand ready, the body and blood given, and those who take them cruelly will find themselves riven.  Seek them all out with heart ready to create, and you find them easy to relate."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Sigrún listens happily to the trill of rhyme and rhythm coming from his companions and the hollyphant.  He seems completely immersed in the poetics, barely noting the appearance of Su'ryuu in his conscious mind.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

"Thank you for your aid, servant of Devom.
I trust that those who know more will tell all.

Now we must go and seek other wise ones.
Their stories told, we are vengeance's hand."

{Blank verse.  But I can't tell what syllables are stressed and unstressed for the life of me, so it probably isn't, really.}

Arion turns to the others.  "I will seek my own sources, and I suggest you do likewise.  It would not do for such a motley gang of overtrained adventurers to be rooting around the planes.  Whatever sources you have, tap them, and we shall meet back here in as timely a manner as possible.  I trust that Fairweather's divinatory skills are sufficient to keep tabs on us as long as we allow her to do so." {Read: no _mind blanks_ or similar effects, or we'll never find you.}  After speaking, Arion concentrates for a moment and a twisting spiral of shadowstuff uncoils from his feet.  "I am bound for Sigil, crossroads of the planes.  Do try to keep a low profile."

*Arion uses the _shadow walk_ effect of _shadow mastery_, or just casts the spell.*

Before he leaves, he waits for responses briefly, though he's likely going to head out regardless, and then turns to Taos Ress:

"A gift, friend of the Good, and a promise,
that our conduct will honor this, our quest,
and a warning to those steeped in power:"

Arion glances at the party as he recites the poem, indicating that he means to include them in his advice as well as the gods.  He speaks in a ringing voice that can be heard even by Fairweather and Su'ryuu {who may or may not be close, I'm not sure}.  *Arion _fascinates_ the hollyphant until the end of the poem; he finds it adds to the effect it has on people when they really, _really_ pay attention to it.  He tends to use the ability without really realizing it, as he is now.*

"If you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you; (1)
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you, 
But make allowance for their doubting too; 
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting, (2)
Or, being lied about, don't deal in lies, 
Or, being hated, don't give way to hating, 
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise; (3) 

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master; 
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim; 
If you can meet with triumph and disaster 
And treat those two imposters just the same; 
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken 
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools, (4)
Or watch the things you gave your life to broken, 
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools;  

If you can make one heap of all your winnings 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss, 
And lose, and start again at your beginnings 
And never breath a word about your loss; 
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew 
To serve your turn long after they are gone, 
And so hold on when there is nothing in you 
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on"; 

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with kings - nor lose the common touch; 
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you; 
If all men count with you, but none too much; 
If you can fill the unforgiving minute 
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run - 
Yours is the World and everything that's in it, 
And - which is more - you'll be a Hero, Mighty One! (5)

The following actions and telepathic communications occur at the specified points during the poem:

(1) - To Taos Ress: _Only a matter of time, I fear, but keep the faith.  Your master's name will echo in time because of it.  True heroism comes from the most unlikely of places_.  Projecting a mental image of Rahveon {Arion has his doubts}, Su'ryuu {evil with a capital EVIL}, and Pilmer, Arion continues: _Devom only knows how they will act; but he watches us too_.

(2) - To Fairweather if she's close enough: _Be strong.  We act for the memory of all you have loved and still do love_.  *_inspire courage +4_ on Fairweather, not maintained.  Just enough to be striking moment of hope.*

(3) - To the party:  _This means YOU_!

(4) - To Arion: _Seek the murderous one.  He will reveal us before sufficient knowledge has been gained, with his foolish beliefs about the gods_.

(5) - *_Inspire courage_ on everyone present, maintained until Arion leaves.*

*Perform (oratory): 51.*

{OOC: This is a slightly-modified version of Rudyard Kipling's "If", with telepathic interpolations and a very skillful recital.}


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC: As a matter of fact, I like the idea of having previous interaction with Akumunaga.

_I see draconic blood in this Rhaveon. Ah, the assassins Akumanaga and Arion. Perhaps some will make suitable allys._ 

"I had spoken with Fairweather outside. Questions buzz through my mind. However, it doesn't look like any of you have learned more then I."

_Losing a kingdom is very sobering, having to ask these people for assistance. However, they might be able to help me reclaim my lost kingdom..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 18, 2004)

After Arions speach/poem
_This is a side to Arion that I do not believe I have seen before. However, what he says does ring with some truth. However, there are always several ways to reach a goal. We must not ignore most of them because others would find them distasteful._


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

Arion finally notices Su'ryuu's presence, and gives a sudden, barely audible cough as he does so.  _Ack!  Her!  Didn't we...  _

_Kill the Seven Prophets of Alhaz-rel at her behest?  And General Markeld of the Abrican Empire?  And the supposed "God-King," Malverin?  Yes. _

_Nuts.  Now she's going to be wondering why her former ninja mercenary is wearing bright-read motley and reciting extemporaneous poetry.  This could end poorly.  Hopefully she'll just assume that I'm bluffing these saps.  Fortunately, she's not the sort to have kept tabs on me after I moved out of her area of countries on her to-be-enslaved list. _

*Arion flashes a very fast, very knowing look at Su'ryuu, trying to give her the impression that he's leading on the ignorant yokels around him for some game of his own.  {Sense Motive DC for anyone other than Su'ryuu to catch the message is 60.  If you beat that by 30, you see through the bluff as well.}*

_Hope she gets the idea...

You realize her sources will likely be fiends from the blackest pits?

Maybe not...  Ermph.  I don't want to know, in any case. _


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 18, 2004)

_He is immeniently untrustworthy, but we shall see, hopefully he won't give us away.  Let's see, Pilmer is gone too.  That leaves the power mad dragon woman, the druid lost in sorrow, the treant and his dryad of whom I have heard strange tales, Sigrun, the Architect, who seems a little loopy, and Solarian who seems a decent guy, but I have always liked celestials.

We have the information we need to start, and I think giving all of us something to dwell on other than ourselves is a good idea.  Of course splitting up could be detrimental as well.

Let's see what Su'ryuu knows._ Rahveon thinks as Arion leaves.

Adressing Su'ryuu, "So far what we know is three gods, the god of life, death and power, destroyed our world.  Several gods opposed this and/or were caught in the destruction.  Amoung them was Devom, the god of caverns, whom sacrificed himself so this island, this seed could remain."

"It appears a few of us were able to withstand the destruction and those of us who did have united in common purpose, the restoration of our world and making sure those who destroyed it can not do so again."

"Thanks to our Hollyphant friend here, we know that twelve gods died and with their power we might be able to restore our world, but we need to find the gods realms and defeat the guardians set there by the Three, recover their power and bring it here."

"The Three do not know we lived and we would like to keep it that way, until we are ready to deal with them."

"That is about the sum of what we know.  I know very little of magical matters, I am thinking we are going to need to consult with beings more knowledgable than our selves."

"Do you have any questions or anything to add?"

When he is done, he will walk excuse himself and walk out to Fairweather.  He approaches slowly, crouching when he gets close.  He explains what the Hollyphant said, as he is explaining he will reach out and see if the tiger will let Rahveon pet him.  When he is done he will say in a quiet voice, "We are not done here, there is still hope.  We can restore our families."

"Su'ryuu's arrival means that there are likely to be more coming, It is also possible that those hostile to us will come as well.  Some of us need to find the locations of Eleven's realms and then we are going to need to go in force to try and face whatever guardians may lie in wait.  We need someone to guard this place and to inform others who may arrive of what has happened."

"Do you feel up to that task and is there anything you need?"


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

{OOC:  I'm not gone until everyone has their say as to whether I/we should or not.  Just because Arion's stubborn (in a manner of speaking) doesn't mean that I won't find an IC excuse not to go if anyone objects on either OOC or IC ground.}


----------



## perivas (Nov 18, 2004)

At the hollyphant’s mention of Wiqu, a strange event occurs.  Tears begin to well up in the treant’s eyes and fall onto the cavern floor with a resounding splash.  Mournful sobbing sounds emanate from the huge figure and the also teary-eyed green dryad dashes back to the treant to hold it and comfortingly stroke its rough bark.  In soft whispers, she repeats the words.  “I know, he was a good friend.”  This ritual continues for a while through Arion’s recitation, when the powerful words dry the their eyes and instill a sense of certainty.

The two remain silent during Arion's suggestions and Rahveon and Sur'yuu's exchange.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Sigrún snaps back to the forefront, he smiles at Arion, "well put my good bard... now on to the actual work.  I do believe I can be of some use here for now, there is something that I am hoping to try.  If one of you wouldn't mind sticking around," he says gesturing towards Rahveon or Solarian, "I might have need of your skills."

Speaking loudly so all can hear, "I do believe I can begin the process of mending this land, however it will cost a great deal of myself.  If any of you wish to lend some of your spirit to this cause, a small cost to pay by many is much easier than a large cost for one alone."*









*OOC:*


this is assuming I can get help paying the 1000xp cost for Genesis


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

{OOC: I'll decide if Arion donated XP to the cause (probably will) when Isida decides if we can share that burden.  Meantime:}

After listening for any more comments and a response from Taos Ress, Arion takes his leave for the moment:

Arion, satisfied that his words were heard (and hopefully listened to), turns to leave, becoming gradually less and less substantial as coils of indistinct shadowstuff carry him to the Plane of Shadow.

Once there, he gazes around at the bleakness of the place, even more striking than the devastated world that he has left.

_Now, let's see...  I recall hearing tell of a gate to the Cage on a Prime around here somewhere.  Metravelva?  Metaveluva?  Something like that.  And the portal requires three drops of blood spilled on the touchstone of the stone arch nearby.  Should be easy enough to find._

*The _shadow walk_ effect will take me 3 hours to get to an alternate prime with the gate I need.  It shouldn't take too long to arrive in Sigil after that.*


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

OOC: Demons! Bah! Maybe for a couple laughs, but not for favors. Tiamat, on the other hand, definately.

"Well, I have some questions I would like answered. I will follow suit and seek out those answers." She states as she activates a small crystal rod pulled from a pocket, with it manifests Psionic Plane Shift, and travels to Heliopolis (If Tiamat dwells there).

Su'ryuu's miniadventure (yay!)
The plan- visit Tiamat 

The visit with Tiamat- My Questions- What she knows of the destruction of Endless Falls. Where the now dead deities' home planes are. Also, what had happened to Tzerelixion, and where he (or his spirit) resides now. If I can't get a hold of her, then perhaps a representative, like a cleric.

OOC: I was thinking about the Lich Queen of the Githyanki, but I couldn't think of what I could learn there in the astral plane.

Tiatmat's visit's rolls-
bluff rolls of 40, 51, 38, 50
sense motive of 26, 37, 42


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

{Perhaps just looking for allies?  After all, that's an entire society with no clerics to deal with, and a powerful presence on the Astral Plane.  An alliance might be worth looking into.  At the very least, if we can finagle access to some of the XP she steals from her own people, it could prove immensely useful.}


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Arion's trip to Sigil:

After making his way to the prime he had in mind (which turned out to be named Metavelvra, and is a backwater by any standard), Arion finds a place to rest and clear his mind before heading on, an out-of-the way inn called The Choking Peacock.  Once he has rested there and regained his spell slots, it is just a short _shadow walk_ to the Arch of Cages, and thence to Sigil.  In the interests of remaining undetected, he casts _Nystul's magic aura_ on all of his gear before resting the previous night, with the exception of the _orb of illusory power_.

Once arrived in Sigil, Arion will appropriate some mundane clothing and pose as Melavarn the Resplendent for the duration of his stay, a semi-famous illusionist who was devoured by wild hell-boar a few days ago.  Most people haven't heard the news yet, because it happened in a very secluded part of the seventh circle of Hell.  Arion heard the news only yesterday through a a long chain of half-clues and misdirection, culminating in an imp named Chonkviper, the only eye-witness.  He figures the disguise (and requisite bluff checks) will hold up long enough for him to do his business, and then evaporate after he has no use for being followed.  The disguise is purely mundane, but very good, with the rolls below.  I don't know that, of course, but that's probably not going to matter anyway.

After spending a day making sure that those who think they know what's going on think that Melavarn is back for some business of his own, Arion will meet with Whoogle, Avai, and Sss'sh'sss in turn.  He will tell them the truth about the destruction of the Endless Falls (how these people could not notice that whole plane was bamphed is beyond me, in any case), but not that anyone survived.  Instead, "Melavarn" will wax on about the potential for creating a less-unpleasant analogue of the Plane of Shadow via all that protomatter.  Melavarn's distaste for shadow spells is well-known, so this fits perfectly with his character.  Arion will solicit the following information from each of his three contacts:

Whoogle - Arion seeks general advice on not offending the gods, and any information on recent activities amongst the upper-level servants of the gods, especially any recently-created strongholds or movements of very powerful guardians.  Melavarn is afraid that his meddling will be punished, although he means no disrespect.  Any pull that Whoogle can manage in terms of persuading the gods' servitors (and them themselves if possible) to ignore any tampering with the protomatter there will be rewarded handsomely at some unspecified future time.

Avai - Arion is interested in any information regarding the movements of powerful outsiders, particularly abominations of any kind.  He will shamelessly drop hints as to the pleasure of Avai's beloved at the thought of having a non-evil plane from which mortal spellcasters can draw quasi-real matter, without actually lying outright at any point.  He also hints strongly that a business alliance would greatly further her own mercantile pursuits if Melavarn's venture pans out.  The idea is to appeal to both sides of her nature; Arion particularly wants Avai as an ongoing ally.  If he feels that she is sufficiently enraptured by the thought of an alliance, he will confess his true nature in the hopes of gaining a more solid ally.  If he does so, he will unleash a storm of disinformation (glibness-boosted Bluff checks) amongst her staff, lieutenants, and primary business partners through whatever indirect channels he deems best.  With any luck at all, Avai will be completely convinced that Arion is a good guy here, and know enough to help him, while being utterly incapable of convincing anyone that Melavarn is anyone other than who he says he is.

Sss'sh'sss - Arion mainly wants information on his erstwhile companions from Sss'sh'sss.  Any holes in his knowledge he will attempt to fill from Sss'sh'sss's store of strange facts, and he will attempt to build as strong a mental picture of the other party members as possible (this includes alternates, since Arion has a list in his mind of everyone who could possibly have survived).  Pretending to do it as an afterthought, "Melavarn" secures a promise of aid from Sss'sh'sss to help him with any residual undead created by the destruction of the Endless Falls.

Everyone - General information of the sort we're after.  Arion also wants very badly to get some idea of the metaphysical terrain we're on here, and will probably raid any major libraries for theories of the divine nature while in Sigil.  As a side thing, he will start spreading a rumor about the destruction of the Endless Falls in an attempt to turn public opinion against the three greater Powers.  He also makes a special point of sneaking into the Athar and Godsmen strongholds and giving an impassioned speech to a very _fascinated_ factol to the effect that the gods are overstepping their appropriate bounds.  He is disguised as nobody in particular on these occasions - it is the force of his oratory that will get the point across.

Total time:  One very busy week, week and a half.

Rolls:

Disguise Bonus: +100
Disguise Roll 1 - 113 (13)
Disguise Roll 2 - 105 (5)
Disguise Roll 3 - 120 (20)

Bluff Bonus: +82
Bluff Roll 1 - 92 (10)
Bluff Roll 2 - 92 (10)
Bluff Roll 3 - 101 (19)
Bluff Roll 4 - 95 (13)
Bluff Roll 5 - 98 (16)

Gather Information Bonus: +20 (though I'm not going for ambient knowledge)
Gather Information Roll 1 - 30 (10)
Gather Information Roll 2 - 25 (5)

Bardic Knowledge Bonus: +47
Bardic Knowledge Roll 1 - 58 (11)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 2 - 63 (16)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 3 - 60 (13)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 4 - 52 (5)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 5 - 60 (13)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 6 - 63 (16)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 7 - 62 (15)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 8 - 60 (13)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 9 - 62 (15)
Bardic Knowledge Roll 10 - 55 (8)

Sneak Bonuses: +78 (mean)
Sneak Roll 1 - 90 (12)
Sneak Roll 2 - 85 (7)
Sneak Roll 3 - 89 (11)

Diplomacy Bonus: +36
Diplomacy Roll 1 - 52 (16)
Diplomacy Roll 2 - 50 (14)
Diplomacy Roll 3 - 51 (15)

Perform (oratory) Bonus: +122
Perform (oratory) Roll 1 - 132 (10)
Perform (oratory) Roll 2 - 128 (6)

Things to keep in mind: I use _glibness_ (+30 to lie) and _improvisation_ (+49 to a skill) liberally.  I carry Akumunaga hidden at all times (Sleight of Hand +128 to conceal it).  It provides me with, among other things, one known d20 result per day, so I replaced one of each set of 3 with another roll.  The bardic knowledge checks are to collate and organize the information and to gain circumstance bonuses on other checks by knowing what to say and other things about the people I deal with.  While sneaking about deliberately, I use _alter self_ to take splinterwaif form (+10 Hide) and while speaking to spread rumors or giving a speech I take sirine form (+8 Perform).  Where appropriate, this will give me a -4 penalty on Disguise checks to appear as Malevaran.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 20, 2004)

OOC: You know, you have a good point. I hadn't thought of gaining allys.

After my visit to Tiamat, Su'ryuu will travel to the Astral plane, and then to the capital of the Githyanki where their Lich queen resides. While not looking for information, Su'ryuu would like to establish an alliance of sorts. If we have her support during our conflicts, then when Endless Falls is rebuilt, she will be welcome to a piece of it.

If she meets that doesn't know who she is, she will refer to herself as "Red."

My rolls for the visit
Intimidate- 49, 39, 41, 44
bluff- 41, 45, 47 (sorry about that, I forgot to -2 in my rolls for bluff)
Knowledge (psionics) -37 (to gain knowledge about the Githyanki)
Sense motive- 29, 27, 35


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 20, 2004)

{Heehee.  I say these things and forget that I'm talking to a LE Genghis Khan-wannabe.      "Welcome to a piece of it" indeed...  So I guess you're approaching this with the attitude that our success is inevitable?}


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Nov 21, 2004)

"It is my intention to restore the lost power to the gods.  I have served faithfully and in turn have been served.  It is not only my duty but my pleasure to do this deed."

Solarion speaks valiantly and with conviction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Arion makes a small splash as Melavarn the Resplendent, enough to convince a few hangers-on that he is who he claims to be.  Bolstered by that small success, he goes in search of his real mission; three misfits with connections of the gods.*

*Whoogle, the disgraced owl archon, receives Melarvan with good grace, and listens with astonishment as he lays out his plan to create a new plane from the remains of the Endless Falls.*

"To form a plane is the providence of the gods' power, Melarvan.  Unless you are far more powerful than you look, to try to do it would only kill you.  But if you have some powerful allies... Ah, yes, anyway.  I assume you're looking for such allies?  But you wouldn't come to me for them.  What's that?  Ah, how not to tweak the gods' noses while you're trying to imitate them, that I can help you with.  Most people knew about the destruction of the Endless Falls, but mind you they don't care to draw the attention of the gods that did it by moving in on it.  It's a dangerous game you're playing.

"However, you're rather in luck, because no god of secrets was in on the destruction.  Life, Death, and Power may hold great influence, but they're not always the most perceptive fledglings in the nest, see?  If you, and your friends, go about this quietly, then I might be able to persuade some of the more perceptive of their servants to go look somewhere else for a bit, or to delay in their reports.  They can't touch me in Sigil, even if they hate me, but I'd rather not dodge assassins for the next hundred years, if it's all the same to you.  I can give you a bit of a blind spot to work in for the next... say seven days.  And then you tell your friends who helped them, all right?" Whoogle explains.

*At Avai's place of business, part couriers, part guides, part armed escort service, Melarvan's disguise and vague hints of his mission give him access to the reformed succubus.  She's a beautiful woman, with flaming red locks, smoking gray eyes, flawless porcelain skin, and elegant black bat wings.  Melarvan holds her interest with his request for the movements of the gods in the aftermath of the Endless Falls' destruction.*

"Terrible news, that.  It was so sudden, so violent... Everyone is waiting for someone else to make the first move to try to claim the power that was released.  They don't want to anger the ones that did this and draw Their attention to their own plane.  I know of one that might make the first move though, it's an atropal called Ter'sat.  He has a whole flock of shadow chichimecs that he has raised to guard him.  He was an unwanted child of air and life, and he only desires to create a plane in his own image, as a kind of insult to the gods that threw him away.

"But I'm really not sure what Iral would say about people using the matter of the plane..." Avai says uncertainly when Melarvan brings the subject up.  "If it was for good purposes, so many things could be put right..."

*Melarvan waxes eloquantly for several minutes on the virtues of his idea, and eventually seems to win Avai over.  Eventually she declares herself "delighted" with the idea, and seems happy to help when he gets started.  When he reveals hints of his true origins and identity, Avai seems shocked and astounded, but even more willing to to help someone who is truly homeless in the multiverse.  A promise of aid extracted, Melarvan goes to quickly spread his reputation about.  It takes him a few days, but eventually he is firmly but vaguely in mind as a trusted, shrewd magician of an honorable bent.*

*Finally, he goes to see the ssusserus, Sss'sh'sss.  He keeps an extensive library in a tall tower on the edge of the Market Ward.  It's not too terribly difficult to find, if you know where you're going.  The door isn't even locked, though it's warded to a fare-thee-well.  Inside it's nothing but a five-story-high library with a single spiral staircase spearing through its center, straight to the top.*

*Dusty light filters in from above, illuminating not only thousands of books, but, plaques, sarcophagai, coffins, burial shrouds, holy symbols, bones, and small amulets.  Each is carefully labeled with a name, a date, and a location.  Presumably these are souvenirs from Sss'sh'sss' undead-slaying escapades.*

*Shortly after Melarvan enters, there's a glitter from up above.  The ssusserus comes floating down through the dusty air, the light shattering on his mirrored form and throwing beams all over the room.  The sound the air makes as it passes through the holes through his form make a curious droning song, the song that lets Sss'sh'sss sedate and slay undead creatures.*

*It speaks to Melarvan telepathically, asking his business.  When it learns he seeks information about the gods and the destruction of the Endless Falls, Sss'sh'sss floats over and pulls out a bejeweled skull, a tome made of diamond and jade, and a small clay tablet impressed with small square markings.*

*Over the rather confusing course of an hour, Melarvan learns a few interesting facts about his "companions," as well as the names and natures of the others that bathed in the Endless Falls.  It's obvious that only those who partook of the very heart of your world's power survived its destruction.  He also learns that nature abhores a vacuum, and the destruction of the Endless Falls will soon draw hoards of power-seeking gods, godlings, demi-gods, and hopeful fools that want its power for themselves.  However, first there will be a waiting game, as probably the first dozen or so that make their moves will either be obliterated by the wrath of the gods, or just very badly hurt and sent home.  The more people that learn of the power available, the sooner this war for power will begin.  The more quiet it is, the more likely it is that someone can accomplish something unseen.*

*Before he leaves Sigil, Melarvan can instill a fine bit of unrest and general ill-feeling in the Athar and Godsmen, and by the time he shadow walks home, he's already started five major riots, two dozen barfights, and at least one minor war.*


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 22, 2004)

edit: well, after reading the ooc thread, I will go ahead and roll up a couple skill checks. However, I don't know how many of what I'll need, but I'll roll what I think is applicable.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 22, 2004)

TheOneAboveAll said:
			
		

> "It is my intention to restore the lost power to the gods.  I have served faithfully and in turn have been served.  It is not only my duty but my pleasure to do this deed."
> 
> Solarion speaks valiantly and with conviction.




_He brings up an interesting point, do we have the right to take this power?  To use it for our own ends?_

*Rhaveon considers a moment.*

"Solarion, I am not sure how to restore a god to life, further, I am not sure if we did that they wouldn't just die again."

"I respect you devotion to the gods, but as I understand such things, if a god has no followers it dies.  So if we don't use their power to restore our world, they will have no follows and will just cease to exist."

"I don't have any good answers for this.  I know that I intend to restore my world, our world and while I prefer there was someway to restore it without resorting to the taking of power that does not belong to me, ultimately I believe that power came from our world and thus should be returned to it."

"If we come up with a better solution than that, I am more than willing to listen to it.  We have not ruled out anything at this point.  We still have many questions."

"Which brings me to this, Caira, can you take me to the Court of Stars, the home of the Eladrin.  I think they will have more information about the creation and or recreation of a world than we will and perhaps their insight could be useful."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

*Sigrún, The Architect*

"The manner in which the hollyphant spoke of the dead gods, was that we were to harness the power released from their demise to rebuild our world.  I do not believe it would be possible to both return these dead gods to life and reconstruct our world."  Sigrún looks around at the landscape, "it is time that I do what I can for this island of ours.  Those who will lend me some of their will, join me for a moment."

Walking towards the highest point, sitting, elbow resting on a knee, his head propped upon his hand, he surveys the landscape slowly, his mind reaching out to embrace the existing sphere of possibilities that would preclude the reconstruction of the land.*  And then, once he has an idea of the direction the extension will take, he'll spread his focus into rebuilding the very edges of the landscape.**









*OOC:*



*Knowledge (geography) 27
Knowledge (history) 44
**Manifests a twinned genesis, costs (17+(6-4)-4)=15 power points, 1000xp divided by how many people participate (if you allow the same metapsionic effect to be used twice on the same power, he'll twin it again, then it'd be 17 power points, same xp cost)


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 23, 2004)

{OOC: Isida, can I assume that Arion has some way of identifying himself to the three I visited, in case I don't have the time/inclination to use the Melavarn guise again?}

{I'll post some reflections tomorrow, and then Arion's out until the others make up the time.  Thanks for the quick response!    }


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 23, 2004)

Rahveon walks up the hill with the Architect.

"Sigrun, what are the chances this is going to attract the attention of the gods?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Sigrún smiles at his elephantine companion, echoing the words that come to him when he contemplated just such a thing, "if you build it, they will come."  With a chuckle, he claps Rahveon on the back, "whatever that means."


----------



## perivas (Nov 23, 2004)

Caira amused smiles at Arion's words and then frowns at the half-red dragon's suggestion.  She does nothing else before they depart.  Solarion's words draw a chuckle from her, before she is hushed by her huge treant companion.

Then comes Rahveon and Sigrun's conversation.  In a measured tone, she makes her thoughts clear to those present.  "I can certainly do as you ask Rahveon...but should we be leaving Sigrun and Solarion alone here when the Three would arrive.  I hardly think that they could handle them one-on-one; but to be outnumbered as well?  Your words would suggest that your plan was not a good idea, Sigrun.  Are you so eager to confront your own finale?  Surely, the other path is much more obvious for now.  It seems that though our other companions had heard the same words, they lust for a war against the Three.  We know the outcome of those who would violate their wills for the sake of violating their wills...need I remind anyone of the Abyss?  We are seeking to restore the world, not building an army to unseat the gods."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 23, 2004)

(ooc:  As far as I understand it Su'ryuu left without telling us where she was going, other than to contact her own sources, just as Arion had done.)

*Rahveon looks a little confused and concerned.*  

"If you build it and they come, what are we going to do about it?  While granted they probably aren't at their strongest at the moment, they are probably more than a match for us."

"Let's hold off a minute, let me consult the spirits."

*Rahveon reaches over his back and produces a small reed fetish.  He says a few words and asks his questions.*

"Will Sigrun's expanding this seed draw the attention of the Three who destroyed our world?"

"Will it draw their immediate wrath?"

"Did the benevolent spirits hear my cry to protect the souls of the dead?"

"Is there another hand in this we have not detected?"

"Is there a way to restore our world with in our capabilities that does not include using the power of the deceased dieties?"

"Is there a way to both restore the deceased dieties and restore our world within our capabilities?"

"Will the Court of Stars possess useful information and/or aid?"

"Will there be more survivors coming?"

"Are we likely to defeat one of the three gods who destroyed our world in a direct confrontation?"


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 23, 2004)

As Arion returns from Sigil, he ponders this new information with Akumunaga:

_Poor Melavarn.  It's a good thing he was a Boccob-worshipper, or the news of his death might have gotten around before I "miraculously" showed up.  Anyway, between Whoogle's efforts, the Athar and Godsmens' interference, and this *atropal*, the Endless Falls should be too hot to handle for any sensible people.  Doubt Life, Death, and Power will take any note of it until it looks like someone is winning.  They have at least a few more days, though.  I owe Whoogle for this.

Agreed.  Though, I am not sure that Sigrun and the others will have the wisdom to keep their efforts subtle, despite our warning and work at keeping the Falls off-topic for sensible people.  And what of Avai? _

_Ah, yes...  I was perhaps foolish to reveal myself to her, but it has been many years since I heard of any wrongdoing on her part.  She appears to be genuinely reformed.  In any case, a well-connected merchant is more what we need than a thousand armies at this point._

_After the mess we made in Sigil, it will be impossible to avert a war for long.  I recommend that we allow it to happen, but prevent one side from winning, atall costs.  As long as the petty squabbling continues, we will have the opportunities we need to reclaim the power of the fallen gods._

_Indeed.  Well, there's nothing we know better than playing one side against the other.  Perhaps we should make an offer to this hubristic godling, to play him for a decoy.  _  Arion grimaces silently at the necessity of the dirty work, as he continues to make his way through the silence of the Shadow Plane.

{Yes, hinting at what I think we should do via inner monologue is a bit cheesy.  But I'd just put it in the OOC thread otherwise, and this is more fun to write (and hopefully to read.}


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

"You mistook my words I believe; from what answers I have sought, expanding this island of ours will bring attention but it is in form that will not be a direct confrontation with those three that obliterated the Endless Falls in the first place, rather it will bring some entity which may indeed aid our endeavors.  Surely I do not know how much a mere couple of feet per day in expansion will spark those three's most immediate and dire of attention."  He looks unequivocally at his companions discomfort, a hint of a laugh caught in his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

*Su'ryuu leaves the remains of the Endless Falls to travel to the court of Tiamat.  The plane where she resides is resplendent with draconic beauty, soaring crags, rich forests, mighty caves, terrible swamps, and a huge abundance of game and slaves to exploit.  However, Su'ryuu is but a half-breed, and the honor accorded her in the Endless Falls is somewhat... lacking here.  She ends up cooling her heels for several days, and is subject to endless taunting and humiliation by some of the other dragons.  Some of them she kills to make her point and gain respect.  Other she merely maims as a reminder of what she could have done.*

*Finally word comes that Tiamat will agree to a visit, for a price.  As Su'ryuu is offering land, with all the potential wealth that engenders, she is granted an audiance.  The throne room is a dragon's dream, a small mountain of treasure upon which Tiamat lies, a thousand slaves to polish her monumental hoard, while several workshops work constantly to add to the display.  A fine male dragon from every possible type surrounds and dotes upon their queen, catering to her every whim.*

*Tiamat herself is utterly massive, a small hill in and of herself.  Eons of reclining in treasure has given her scaled hide a golden, scintillating appearance from all the gold and gems embedded in it.  Each of her magnificent heads, all twenty-five of them, is the epitome of draconic beauty and majesty.  Tiamat regards the half-breed with her red head, the others engaged with her dragon consorts.*

"For the honor of being in My Presence, you offer only a piece of a plane blasted into bits by the gods?" she roars, fire leaping out of her mouth and surrounding Su'ryuu.  It doesn't hurt her of course, but the point it well-made.  "The gods destroyed it because _you_ and the other fools didn't move to eliminate them when you got the chance.  You should have seized their power long ago!  As for Tzerelixion, his spirit resides with the other Great Reds, serving me as all dragons must.  Now, here is what I demand from you, homeless child.  Go and destroy the god of power, and bring to me his essence.  That will show me you are worthy of my help to battle the gods of life and death.  His plane may be reached through the Pool of Seathing Flame.  Now go, you begin to bore me, half-breed."

*After that rather inauspicious interview. Su'ryuu goes to the Astral Plane to get aid from the Lich Queen.  The lure of the rich protomater of the destroyed Endless Falls intrigues the queen's major domo, and he goes to communicate the matter to her.  After another several days, you have a response.*

"The queen desires you to conduct a party of magicians, psions, and their guards to the remains of the Endless Falls so they may see the place for themselves.  If they are satisfied, they will communicate with the queen, and she will then allow them to assist you in some ways," the major domo says, with the air of one granting a large favor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> (ooc:  As far as I understand it Su'ryuu left without telling us where she was going, other than to contact her own sources, just as Arion had done.)
> 
> *Rahveon looks a little confused and concerned.*
> 
> ...



_No._




> "Will it draw their immediate wrath?"



 _No._




> "Did the benevolent spirits hear my cry to protect the souls of the dead?"



 _Yes._




> "Is there another hand in this we have not detected?"



 _Yes._



> "Is there a way to restore our world with in our capabilities that does not include using the power of the deceased dieties?"



_Yes._



> "Is there a way to both restore the deceased dieties and restore our world within our capabilities?"



_Yes._




> "Will the Court of Stars possess useful information and/or aid?"



 _Yes._



> "Will there be more survivors coming?"



_Yes._



> "Are we likely to defeat one of the three gods who destroyed our world in a direct confrontation?"



_Yes._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "The manner in which the hollyphant spoke of the dead gods, was that we were to harness the power released from their demise to rebuild our world.  I do not believe it would be possible to both return these dead gods to life and reconstruct our world."  Sigrún looks around at the landscape, "it is time that I do what I can for this island of ours.  Those who will lend me some of their will, join me for a moment."
> 
> Walking towards the highest point, sitting, elbow resting on a knee, his head propped upon his hand, he surveys the landscape slowly, his mind reaching out to embrace the existing sphere of possibilities that would preclude the reconstruction of the land.*  And then, once he has an idea of the direction the extension will take, he'll spread his focus into rebuilding the very edges of the landscape.**
> 
> ...



  OOC - No double twinning please, it gets rather crazy...

*The Architect spreads his power about him, ringing the remains of the Endless Falls in his trained will, and the spirit of the few survivors.  Carefully forming in his mind the world he wanted to see, he began to invoke the power.  The little scrap of world began to ripple, and then spread out in all directions.  The mountain became taller, the tundra became wider, the trees became taller, as each of the various parts grew in width and bredth, their features take on new life and vibrancy.*

*As the world expands, small lights begin to gather in from above.  As The Architect watches in wonder, a warm sun begins to glow from above, and a cool moon reflects on the other side.  Clouds and blue sky begin to block out the eternal vision of the vast gray wasteland on all sides, and he begins to see the occasional flicker of a squirrel, the tail of a running dear, the flash of a wolf's hide...  Life has returned to the Endless Falls.*


----------



## perivas (Nov 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ...and he begins to see the occasional flicker of a squirrel, the tail of a running dear, the flash of a wolf's hide...  Life has returned to the Endless Falls.*




At the sight of the return of nature's creatures, Caira screams with excitement and tears of joy flow rapidly down her face.  Meanwhile, Loudbark bellows out rumbling laughter.  Amidst her outbursts and crying, Caira does manage to speak a few words.  "I did not believe it to be truly possible until I saw it happen.  Thank you, Sigrun."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

_You are lucky I do not split you in two, peon._ "Alright, agreed. I do believe you know where the plain once was, so I will leave you to prepare what is needed. I will inform my, colleagues, of your coming, lest they destroy you utterly on sight." Su'ryuu tells the major domo before she plane shifts back to the Endless Falls.

Once back in Endless Falls, Su'ryuu will report her findings to those assembled, including the possible aid of Tiamat if we offer her the essence of the god of power, aswell as where we can find the god's domain.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Sigrún smiles and muses to himself "the creative mind at it's finest."  Perhaps though the smile is also in response to the warmth offered by the dryad, but little does it matter when Su'Ryuu returns and spreads news of her visit to Tiamat and the Gith Queen.  Fleeting like the morning dew, the smile is gone.  His gaze responds to Su'Ryuu with a coldness uncommon to his warmer features, "I do not imagine the land you proffered up to Tiamat was your own, not to speak of the resignation I do imagine most of our companions will have of dealing with her on its own, as well as slaying a god," he says glibly, a sharp mirth to the tone.  "And the queen of the githyanki is no innocent waif in any case, we should watch her 'emissaries' closely."









*OOC:*



- That's fine Isida, I can only apply two metapsionic abilities to a single power at once though due to the requirement of expending focus.  Was just trying to max/min the effect/XP cost ratio.
- Knowledge (psionics) 53 - to see what I can gather from my memory about the Githyanki and how they would be interested in all of this.
- A week passes for me to fully manifest Genesis, so I should be about on the same timeline as everyone who travelled away.


----------



## perivas (Nov 26, 2004)

_OOC: Rahveon, the other's interviews probably did not take as long as our actions.  We still could leave for the Court of Stars and return at the same time as they do.  Still interested?  If so, Caira with open up the gate._

Caira's mirth quickly disappears after Su'ryuu's annoucements.  "We are not here to start a war against the Three.  Su'ryuu, your allies are questionable in their motives at best.  You had best tread carefully."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

OOC: Hey guys, just got back from an out of town thanksgiving. Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

IC: "If one wants to gain anything, then one sometimes have to give something in return. Besides, the Gith Queen hasn't even declared that she will help, and I doubt we will have any trouble slaying any mere magicians that come to inspect the plaine, should we not want them there."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 30, 2004)

(OOC: perivas, let's hold off for the moment and consolidate the information we have.  While I am interested to see Isida's version of the Court of Stars, we can wait on the celestial tourism until it become necessary, in the interest of the story)

*Rahveon is has a look of amazement as life starts to reappear in the world.*

_Wow, I thought the creation of life was beyond mortal magics.

Maybe it is..._

*When Su'ryuu returns with her news, Rahveon's great wings spread, obviously agitated.*

"Are you insane?"

"Have your dreams of conquest rotted your mind?  Tiamat is a goddess of Evil.  Does that not mean anything to you?  She is power hungry enough to want everything, arrogant enough to believe she can take it and wily enough to do it."

"How long will it take for Bahamut to figure out what is going on and send agents to stop us.  He can not allow us to make Tiamat stronger than she already is."

"You have embroiled us in a conflict as old as him." Rahveon points at Sigrun.  "And the Gith queen is coming here to "inspect" the land?  Did you invite any Demon princes while you were at it?"

"We need to send someone to talk to Bahamut and explain our position.  Solarian, I think you are the one he is most likely to listen to.  He may even offer support in our goal if only to prevent Tiamat from gaining an advantage."

"As for the rest of us, I think we should probably prepare ourselves, I doubt very much the Gith Queen's visit is going to end peacefully."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

Sigrún laughs heartily to Rahveon's words, however the laugh is neither derisory nor mocking, "at least someone has a nominal grasp of my age."

Turning to the half-dragon wilder, "I am sorry to say but I think that Rahveon has a point.  Bargaining with the powers of good always turns out a safer deal in the end than bargaining with those whose agendas would prefer they held all the cards and I for one do not enjoy others trying to play me for a puppet."

"Perhaps sending Arion along with Solarian might be a good idea, he does have a slight way with words in the very least, so long as he keeps that blade of his from talking through him, although keeping them both around a touch longer couldn't hurt to help greet our Githyanki guests."

Giving a sweeping motion with his hand to display the breath of life in the land, "and we surely do not wish to disturb the creative force which has rekindled the spark of life here.  Let us prepare for the envoys of the Gith Queen, perhaps we can dissuade them from wanting a share of this land while at the same time gleaning what information we can from their actions as to what the queen would want with here."


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 1, 2004)

{OOC: I should point out, as Ferrix did, that Genesis takes a week to manifest.  Ergo, Rahveon et al. should have time to go to the Court of Stars and back while Sigrun is manifesting, Arion is visiting, and Su'ryuu is beseeching.}


----------



## perivas (Dec 1, 2004)

Although she waits for the others to finish speaking, she is trembling from obvious anger.  The passage of time seems to make it only worse.  Only a nanosecond passes after Sigrun's last word is uttered, when Caira seethes.  "The designs of those you bargain with are simple enough to surmise...pain and death, albeit not necessarily outright and immediate.  You are proving yourself to be a fool, Su'ryuu."  At this point, the huge treant behind takes once step back, cringing from the anticipation of explosive anger.  Caira blinks slowly once before continuing, more calmly this time.  "Although I agree with the urgency of Solarion's new mission, I think it best if he stays for the moment.  What's done by Su'ryuu can hardly be undone so quickly.  And a show of greater force may be necessary to thwart any premature designs of the Githyanki queen."


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Dec 1, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry about my posting, or lack ther of but overtime is kind of killing me right now.


IC:
Solarion listens and watches to all that is going on around him.  He feels that as a whole this gropu seems stratified and unsure of what direct steps should be taken.  they each have their own ideas and plans of actions.  

The one with the ideals closest to his own though is Rahveon.  He decides that someone here must sacriface his or her own personal agenda for the greater good.

"Rahveon.  I have decided that it is in the best interests of the world we are trying to save or to rebuild if it is beyond saving to follow the lead one individual for good or for ill.  It that spirit I feel that you might be the best one to follow under these circumstances."  He pauses, further putting his pride aside.

"I will follow you to the court of stars to see what it is we can learn."

He senses that tempers are flaring all around.

"We need not fight amongst our selves.  It would only serve to make our task that much harder."


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

Interjecting into the heated exchanges, "I doubt that Su'ryuu would have lasted this long if she was as much a fool as you make out Caira."   Sigrún smiles at the dryad and wilder.  "I have started the process of reconstructing this world, now I think it is time that whoever is going to the Court of Stars do so now, elsewise, we're best not splitting hairs over it and move on to something more constructive."

"Now, when Arion returns we should full well make use of the knowledge he has gathered, and begin to formulate how to go about retrieving the essences we need to revivify the Endless Falls, without being as overly vague as we've been up to now."  Sigrún has seemingly run out of interest for the current line of discussion.









*OOC:*


Shall we get a move on then?  Or is everyone as absent as it seems?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Caria, Rahveon, and Solarian prepare for their journey to the Court of Stars.  Caria works her will on the fabric of the planes, and opens a shimmering gate to the plane of the Eladrins.*

*The Court of Stars resembles an elven forest, a breathtakingly beautiful ancient wood with bright flowers, elegant trees, wild tangles of growth, and hundreds of animals.  As you arrive next to a wild pool fed by a crystalline waterfall, one of the little fairy-like coures comes to see you.  Explaining who you are, she grins in recognition.*

"Queen Morwel is waiting for you," she says, and flits on ahead.  

*Following her through the thick wood, you find yourself in a green hall, the trunks of enormous oaks forming the columns and domes, the floor carpeted with moss, and a riot of brilliant flowers growing everywhere but a single path to the queen and her consort on their thrones.  The thrones themselves seem to have grown up out of the ground, and sport elegantly curving branches.  Morwel herself appears as an amazingly beautiful elven woman, with hair the color of fire, wearing a dress that seems to be made of sparkling dew.*

*Her consort, Faerinaal, is almost her equal in grace, with hair of silver, and robes of blue the color of the summer sky.  They sit at ease, hand in hand, while hundreds of bright coures, the little fairies called petals, sprites, and grigs all flit about their hall.  The queen smiles at you, and it is as if a beam of sunlight has fallen on your heads.*

"My friends, so lost.  We offer aid in your time of need.  What do you ask us of?" she says quietly, a air of sadness about her.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 6, 2004)

In response to Solarion:

“Thank you for your trust, Solarion.  In truth, I am not sure that a single leader will not cause more trouble than it will solve.  Some of those that have survived the destruction are going to resent taking orders.”

“I do agree that we need a clearer focus on what we are going to do however.  As I understand the situation, we need to gather up the power of the eleven fallen deities.  We need to do this before we confront the three because otherwise we are going to face anyway with dreams of power who are currently afraid to try for the power themselves because of the threat from the three.”

“We then need to deal with the Three, otherwise they will just destroy our world again.  This does not necessarily entail their destruction, but that is currently the only option I see available to us.”

“Finally, we use the power of the eleven to restore our world and those that have been killed.  Sigrun seems eminently qualified for that.”

_I wonder is the others have thought of the implications of what we are attempting to do._


To Su’ryuu:

_Don’t forget, she is still very young, I am sure she has some idolized notion of what Tiamat is all about.  Experience will teach her wisdom._

“Alright, peace.  Perhaps I am overreacting here, perhaps not.  I do think you have lead us off into dangerous territory, but Tiamat has provided useful information.  Perhaps with luck we might be able to use this to our advantage.”


At the Court of Stars:

*Rahveon bows deeply.*

“Thank you for seeing us your Majesty.  As you are no doubt aware, we are a few of the survivors from the world of the Endless Falls.”

“The Gods of Life, Death and Power conspired together and destroyed our world.  This was a crime not only against those of us from that world but to the whole of existence.  Where there was once a world and life, there is now a hole.  Where the Endless Falls offer change and power, in their fear three Gods eradicated it.”

“We come to you to ask for your council.  We seek you wisdom in the restoration of our world.”

*Rahveon pauses a moment.*

_From everything I have heard of Morwel, she is a being that can be trusted.  If we are being spied on, we are in serious jeopardy though._

“Our tale may take a little time to tell, is there a place where we might discuss this in private?”


----------



## perivas (Dec 7, 2004)

The others' more rational words do seem to have some effect on Caira, although she does manage one last remark clearly targeted at Su'ryuu before letting the matter drop.  "Even the greatest fool, or perhaps specifically the greatest fool, can have luck to protect his scaly hide."  She then stays silent for quite a while, obviously still pouting a bit...

...until Rahveon completes his verbal assessment of the situation.  Caira then animatedly speaks up.  "Don't forget that the alliance between the Three would be tenuous at best.  Witness how even here we bicker and Their egos must be that much bigger.  Besides, the God of Life would have resented how this Act so greatly diminished His domain and yet increased that of the God of Death.  As for the God of Power, it must have also irked Him that a source of infinite power and the greed upon which He feeds has been destroyed, although He must be comforted that the number of those who would challenge Him has been significantly diminished for all time.  Let us make our way to the Court of Stars."

At the Court of Stars, Caira is happy to let the proboscidean speak, although she does roll her eyes at the suggestion for a more private audience.  _Great!  He accuses her of being unable to maintain a private court.  Suggestions such as those are given most often when one attempts to assassinate the queen...I hope that she doesn't think that's what we intend._  Before the queen could respond, Caira steps forward and bows deeply to the Queen and her Consort and then slightly to Rahveon.  She then recounts the tale of the destroyed world of the Endless Falls, prefaced by these words, I am Caira, a simple dryad, and not accustomed to the telling of fanciful tales.  I know that our words are the truth and are fitting for all of the Queen's Court to hear, so I will relate them in simple words without embellishments or sophistries."  During the tale, she makes ambiguous the name of Devom and his hollyphant disciple and leaves out remarks regarding other companions seeking aid elsewhere.  She ends her delivery with these words.  If my skill in tale-telling is lacking, it is because I have only spoken the truth and have not embellished the events as bards may.  I hope the Queen will forgive me for this indulgence."  She bows deeply at the end.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> At the Court of Stars:
> 
> *Rahveon bows deeply.*
> 
> ...



  *Morwel raises an eyebrow at Rahveon's last words.*

"My court is quite secure against prying eyes and ears, I assure you, Golden One," she chides gently.  

*Caria chimes in quickly with the simple and bald story of the destruction of the Endless Falls, and Morwel and her consort have tears standing in their eyes as the story comes to a close.*

"One needs to be no great bard to invoke strong emotions from such a tale," she says softly.  "What you have started to do is well and good, and to seek the power of those casually destroyed by the Three to rebuild your world will bring results.  However... the fact that those outside the survivors of the apocalypse know that you still live... They will come for you soon.  There would have been a terrible war over the remains of your world in any event, but now that it is known that you survive, you that have a true claim upon your world, they will seek to destroy you.  For each person that learns of your existance, they will tell another, and another.  Soon not just small parties, but armies will start to arrive.

"But 'soon' is a relative time, as no army is too swiftly assembled, and the plans to take over your world would be long in the making.  To show that your world is your own, you must warn off or destroy all those who come to claim it, or you will never know peace.  

"I offer a final piece of advice.  The Three that unraveled your world have tasted a measure of control unknown to all but the greatest of overgods.  Hubris affects them, and they grow overconfident.  Yet they have enough drive to do this again, and again.  Your new world will never be safe until the Three have been banished, bound, or killed," Morwel says, the last in ringing tones like that of a prophacy.

~~~~

*Back on the Endless Falls, the githyanki party sends ahead a magical message that they will arrive within the next few days.  They expect everything to be "in order" for them.  The message is phrased as a demand, as it's clear they expect you to comply.*


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Back on the Endless Falls, the githyanki party sends ahead a magical message that they will arrive within the next few days.  They expect everything to be "in order" for them.  The message is phrased as a demand, as it's clear they expect you to comply.*




"We're having guests, come on people look alive, we've got have a party to welcome them," he addresses those still present in the Endless Falls to prepare for the arrival of their "guests".  "Are the cocktails prepared? The seating arrangements set up? The works of art in place? No? Well then..."  It's like he's arranging a party, although the connotations of those statements leave little to the imagination of what sort of party if the guests start acting up, as he expects.









*OOC:*


Things I'll do in those few days:
Manifest Divination to answer the following questions (90%):
*What are the abilities of our party guests?
*What do they expect to be "in order"?
*Will they be violently hostile upon arrival?
*Do they know of all of the survivors of the Endless Falls?
*Do they know the abilities of those present in the Endless Falls?
*Do they expect to be attacked upon arrival?
*What is the greatest threat to the Endless Falls from the party guests?
*What is the greatest threat to the survivors of the Endless Falls from the party guests?
*Have our party guests or the Gith Queen heard that there were survivors to the destruction of the Endless Falls from sources other than Su'Ryuu?
-If yes to above: *Who etc. filler stuff.
*What do our party guests want the most?
*What do our party guests want from the Endless Falls?
*What do our party guests want from the survivors of the Endless Falls?

-Any suggestions for more questions?
-Knowledge checks regarding any answers to the above questions.
+50 Knowledge (Psionics)
+34 Knowledge (architecture & engineering)
+30 Knowledge (history)
+24 Knowledge (local)
+24 Knowledge (geography)

Will probably manifest a contingency but I haven't decided what yet.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 15, 2004)

OOC: Hmmm. Well, it looks like you have everything covered. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 15, 2004)

Rahveon’s wings flex, ”I meant no offense Your Majesty.  I am walking on unfamiliar ground and with so much riding on secrecy, I thought caution was the best decision.”

“I thank you for the warning, I had not considered that others may be moving into the vacuum left by the Endless falls destruction.”

“I hate to impose on you again, but currently we are a little lost as to where to start looking for the realms of the eleven when we get the chance, is there a scholar in your court we could impose upon whom might know the locations?”

 (OOC:

Additional questions:

What is the purpose of the visit?
Is an alliance with the Gith Queen possible, considering the wide range of personal goals that the survivors have and the nature of the Gith Queen?)


----------



## perivas (Dec 16, 2004)

Caira smiles at the probiscidean's awkwardness and seems to be lost in the moment.  _I forget how the others might be unaccustomed to the trappings of courtly life or at least be a petitioner rather than the petitioned.  Though my voice carried great wait with the druids of Misty Forest, I was always the petitioner before fair and wise Oron, and after I left Katress in charge of the Church of the Green Mother, it was again the same.  All this is gone now.  And these others are just not accustomed to being so humble and so careful in the choice of words._ The wet trail left behind by the single tear jolts Caira back to the present.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 17, 2004)

OOC: Isida, where/when the heck am I?  I don't know if I'm back at the Falls, still in transit, still at the Cage, or what?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

OOC - I believe you're still in the Cage, most of this is happening simultaneously, and everyone will get back with enough time to do a quick bit of comparison before your guests arrive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Things I'll do in those few days:
> ...











*OOC:*




*Tapping into the god-mind of the universe, The Architect poses his questions...



> *What are the abilities of our party guests?



  This question cannot be answered.



> *What do they expect to be "in order"?



  This question cannot be answered.




> *Will they be violently hostile upon arrival?



  "No, not unless you are."




> *Do they know of all of the survivors of the Endless Falls?



  "They do not."



> *Do they know the abilities of those present in the Endless Falls?



  "Aside from the half-dragon, no."




> *Do they expect to be attacked upon arrival?



  "They consider it a likely threat."




> *What is the greatest threat to the Endless Falls from the party guests?



  "That they will try to siphon the power from its remains, guarenteeing it's complete destruction."



> *Have our party guests or the Gith Queen heard that there were survivors to the destruction of the Endless Falls from sources other than Su'Ryuu?



  "No."




> *What do our party guests want the most?



  "To please their queen."



> *What do our party guests want from the Endless Falls?



  "They want its raw power."



> *What do our party guests want from the survivors of the Endless Falls?



  "Their obediance, cooperation, and service to the queen."

~~~~~

*Back in Morwel's Court...*

"Yes, we have ought than can help you find the places you need.  As its scions, the survival or destruction of the Endless Falls lies with you, and we will help you do what you must.  Yilinda!" she calls, and one of the fairies fluttering about comes down and lands on her hand.  "Help these ones in their search, please,"

*The coure flitters over to the others, and does a bit of a curtsey in mid-air.*

"I know all the hidden places, the small and the large, the dark and the light.  What places are you looking for?" she asks with a bright giggle.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 23, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 4, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Sigrun informs those present of the answers granted, hoping to engender conjecture over their various meanings.  He'll then turn to Su'Ryuu, "our party guests know of only your survival, perhaps it is best that the rest of us remain watchfully out of the way.  Although be certain that we won't be letting the lifeblood of our world into their hands for your petty power-brokering."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

"Please, don't insult me. Though sacrifices will eventually have to be made, now is not that time. Oh, and a question, should I hint of any of your presences? For them to assume that I am alone in my "tyranical crusade" would no doubt influence the information their Queen is getting."


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 9, 2005)

Arion looks around, having just arrived from the Shadow Plane.  "Hmm...  It's not that I don't trust the lot of you, but nobody does paranoia like a gith does paranoia.  It would probably be best for most of us to clear out until after the gith have moved on.  I'll stick around to keep an eye on Su'ryuu, and I'm sure she can handle things when they get ugly.  You'll only be a moment's spellcasting away anyway..."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 11, 2005)

"Then we have a plan. Hopefully the others do not return at an unoppurtune time."


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 20, 2005)

*le bump*

Where has Isida gotten off to?  I know she's back...

Isida, if you're waiting for Wrahn, maybe you should just forge on, given his long absentia.  His last post was the 15th of December.  Maybe you could have a messenger arrive and tell us the results of the meeting, and have Rahveon show up again later?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC - I'm working on it Kelleris, I just have a lot of games and updating them all takes time.  I hope to get the rest updated tonight.  Relax, all is not lost.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 21, 2005)

OOC:  I am here (believe it or not).  Things in RL got unexpectedly busy.  Things will be back to "normal" or at least more regular on Monday.  Will have more time then.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 21, 2005)

Rahveon bows to the tiny celestial, ”We seek the resting place of eleven deities who were of the Endless Falls and we destroyed along with it.  We suspect they are in their own divine realms, but we are unsure of their location.”

“Any information you would have on this or that would be relevant to our quest would be greatly appreciated.”

“The Eleven are Sava, Illion, Wiqu, Predara, Topan, Virgo, Muthor, Ekuna, Xelcule, Orphaldo, and Brath.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

*Those remaining on the island of the Endless Falls are witness to the arrival of the githyanki party in all their savage splendor.  They arrive by gate, far beyond the borders of the isle, in a neat twisting of space that you may not have noticed, had there been anything but nothingness to conceal it.  A party of githyanki sail through with grace, holding up a precise formation against the disorientation of having neither sky nor ground.  Then again, they do have practice at it.*

*The party consists of eleven individuals.  Four are warriors, two men and two women, in the elegantly decorated and elaborate armor of their kind.  The bear gleaming silver swords in their hands, marked with arcane runes.  These are clearly the special silver swords that are capable of severing the silver life-cord of those traveling out of their bodies on the planes.  Their forging is a secret known only to the githyanki, and there are other, stranger powers these swords are said to possess.  Two are in heavily-embroidered trailing robes, bearing jewel-encrusted staves in their hands; clearly arcanists of a stripe.  Two others were robes of a more somber hue and severe cut, with far less embroidery, their ornaments being their skins, tattooed more elegantly than any court gown.  Swarms of gems circle about their heads like tame insects.  Most likely these are the psions.  One wears light chain armor, concervatively decorated, with a bow in her hands, and a huge quiver of arrows upon her back.  As she draws closer, it's clear that her armor extends over her entire body, and worked into it are the images of a thousand vanquished foes.  The next is a man wrapped in pale straps, his hands gleaming with metal bindings, belts of metal encircling his body at specific intervals.  He carries no visible weapon, but has a stance of complete insurance in himself.  The last is the most decorated, his robes putting the arcanists' in the shade with their splendor, his impressive height exaggerated by an elaborate headress that gives an impression of the Gith queen on her throne.*

*The group floats down towards the isle slowly, missing nothing, and pause about a dozen feet above the surface, clearly waiting for you to make the first move.*



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rahveon bows to the tiny celestial, ”We seek the resting place of eleven deities who were of the Endless Falls and we destroyed along with it.  We suspect they are in their own divine realms, but we are unsure of their location.”
> 
> “Any information you would have on this or that would be relevant to our quest would be greatly appreciated.”
> 
> “The Eleven are Sava, Illion, Wiqu, Predara, Topan, Virgo, Muthor, Ekuna, Xelcule, Orphaldo, and Brath.”



  *The little coure nods, and seems to be thinking, a wealth of knowledge present in her guileless blue eyes.*

"I know their places, and I know their names!  Let me go and write them down for you!" she says, and then is off like an arrow.  Surprisingly, she is back nearly as fast, bearing a scroll longer than she is.  Opening it up, you see the names of the eleven gods, each name spelled out in special runes.  Below it lie the names of planes, sketches of maps, names of geographical features.  It's not precise, and it's obvious that a learned being, like a wizard, would be able to make the journey shorter by using the inscribes names.

"Those that are left with the gods may move them slightly from time to time to hide them from enemies, but they should be close.  Remember to let them know your intentions clearly, for they will be awfully jumpy right now," she warns.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 24, 2005)

As the gith approach, Arion draws close to Su'ryuu, silently and stealthily, and whispers a few quiet words of "encouragement," painting a vivid picture of the bloody vengeance the gods deserve and the importance of this meeting.  *The effect is _death of idols_: 90 rounds of _inspire courage +4_, hopefully long enough to get through the talking and into the (probable) battle.

Arion stands impassively, carefully hidden in the shadows beside Su'ryuu (about 10 feet away and slightly toward the newcomers), and waiting for her to make the first move.  He holds _Akumunaga_ in his right hand, the blade tilted towards the ground, gleaming darkly.  He is cloaked in defensive spells, suppressing his aura, disguising the strength of his magic, and concealing his thoughts.  Despite these protections, the tainted power of his blade permeates the area, ready to draw blood at a moment's notice, and may add an unidentifiable edge of unease to those who are attuned to sorcery.

(By now the rest should be well away from here, as we agreed.  I'm assuming some time lapse between our decision and their arrival with this post.)

*Taking 10 on Hide for a 109 with _improvisation_.  Arion has his _zone of silence_ up, and has _pass without trace_, _false life_, _footpad's grace_, undetectable _alignment_, _Nystul's magical aura_ (all items), _glibness_, _tongues_, and _misdirection_ active.*

*Arion is also readying an action to use the _yin and yang dances_ if the gith attack.*

{OOC: 



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> Opening it up, you see the names of the eleven gods, each name spelled out in special runes. Below it lie the names of planes, sketches of maps, names of geographical features. It's not precise, and it's obvious that a learned being, *like a wizard*, would be able to make the journey shorter by using the inscribes names.




Ha!  A cryptic pseudo-map written by an excitable fey?  This thing might as well have "GIVE ME TO A BARD" written at the top in glowing letters!     }


----------



## perivas (Jan 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Those that are left with the gods may move them slightly from time to time to hide them from enemies, but they should be close.  Remember to let them know your intentions clearly, for they will be awfully jumpy right now," she warns.




Caira muses aloud, "No doubt they will act as the disciple of Devom did.  Thank you very much.  Now, let us head back and bear the good news to our comrades."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Reclining about six feet physically below the surface of the land near the supposed meeting place on a shelf of granite that just happened to be there, Sigrún clicks his tongue in the grayness of the ethereal plane. Feeling the urge to start shaping the grayness around him, he refrains, the expenditure of energies may well be detected.

_"You'd be amazed at how boring it must be to be buried when you are dead. All this earth above you, the only 'sound' you hear is the vibration of feet stamping on you forgotten grave. Oh, how exciting..."_ he projects to Akumunaga and Arion, _"you should really try it, although I imagine you might already have, in a more literal fashion, at some point in your career considering your profession."
_








*OOC:*


If stuff starts going down, he'll manifest a few powers before emerging.
Currently Active Powers: _Inertial Armor (31 hours), Overland Flight (31 hours), Mind Blank (1 day), Energy Conversion (310 min.), Detect Hostile Intent (310 min.), Etherealness (31 min.)_
Innate Powers: _Detect Psionics, Psionic Darkvision, Detect Remote Viewing, Psionic Tongues_
Item Effects: _Touchsight, True Seeing, Deathward, Freedom of Movement, Hustle, Adaptation_


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

_Tsk, tsk.  Never reveal your secrets, my master used to say.  Although why you would think I spend a great deal of time underground is beyond me.  I wonder when Su'ryuu is going to speak up.  I mean, I know the dramatic staredown is traditional and all, but this is taking quite a while._

{OOC and FWIW:  My "profession" is bard.  I've been barding qute handily for quite a while now, and I've been stealth-barding this whole time.  Not sure why that would indicate being underground at any time...  You've got fair knowledge skills, but my past is something I try to keep on the down-low, if you know what I mean.  And I have the resources to have done so, of course.}


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for not keeping up, I moved recently and started classes. 
 Su'ryuu will have her psionic focus up, but she will have no powers up. 

IC: Imbeding her ax into the ground, it's dire energy's killing all close proximity plant life, she calls out to the Gith party.


_Let's put on our best face here._ Taking 10 on diplomacy-
"Welcome to my humble abode! Please, come down so that we can begin surveying the area."

OOC: Can anyone link the rogue threads with our characters? They seem to have disapeared...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 31, 2005)

Absolutely OOC: And sorry for posting without permission, Isida. 
Zack, Your link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105225 .


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

_"So who showed up for the party? Anyone of interest?"_ Sigrún thinks towards Arion, apparently relatively bored down under.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

_Erm...  Hard to say.  Could be good news, could be bad.  There's a well-known 
diplomat with them, though so they obviously want to parlay before anything 
bad happens...  _

_...and when it does, eliminate the male arcanist.  He poses the greatest threat to you. _ ​


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

"Ah, Our good friend Su'ryuu.  It is good to see you, and fair to see you have learned how to greet your allies with the respect in which we hold you," the finely-dressed githyanki says in a smooth, low voice.  "I am Qu'var, here at the Queen's behest to discuss your world with you.  I thank you for your welcome, most gracious hosts."

*The githyanki party begins to descend slowly, and stops about twenty feet above the ground.*


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 1, 2005)

_So he knows, and no doubt the others. I wonder what else they have discovered..._ 

"And thank you for being prompt. I hope that what this world has to offer is suitable leverage for an alliance. Shall we begin north?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"Indeed, that would be fine.  But first, would you be so kind as to introduce us to your esteemed collegues?" Qu'var says with a thin smile.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 5, 2005)

OOC for Isida: [sblock]Hrm.  Given Ferrix's divination results from earlier and my skill at remaining concealed, I'm strongly inclined to think Tonguey is bluffing to try to get us to reveal ourselves.

So, of course, I'm going to reveal myself.  I mean, really, with a 7 Wis and the Guillible flaw, it's the only thing to do if I'm to be a responsible player, rp-wise.  But the flip side of that low Wis is Arion's 34 Int.  My take on the situation is that he would show himself somehow, but do so in a way that would garner or retain the maximum possible advantage.

So, can I get some salient features of the situation as hints?  Maybe the person most likely to see me or a similar case I remember from the past?  I'm having trouble approximating the 34 Int in the context of the low wisdom.[/sblock]


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 8, 2005)

_Rar! Either one of two things is happening, they know of my allies, or they are bluffing. Well, lets see..._ 
"What makes you say this?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Sigrún waits for a mental message from Arion, fiddling with his gloves still subsumed in the earth.

[basically a bump, I think we need a reaction before we go any farther]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelleris: [sblock]By having a high intelligence, you are good with abstract problems, book learning, and lots of facts.  You have some trouble relating the facts you know with the real world.  Given a choice between believing your eyes and believing the books, you'll believe the books.[/sblock]

"I mean your lovely island of course.  Show us your esteemed companions, your mountains, your caves, your power..." Qu'var says smoothly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 13, 2005)

OOC: I'd like to make a sense motive check on that statement roll 28 to see what he meant by that statement.
_If he isn't bluffing, then oh well. The only element that is lost is surprise if they turn on us._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC - Qu'var seems to be indulging in political doublespeak, he's assuming you have allies or lackies somewhere, but he's also trying to seem as if you can handle this deal alone.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

"I'll introduce my allies later, they are presently on other business. In the mean time, lets take a look around our abode." 

OOC: Su'ryuu will show them around, paying no attention to the cave where the party met the hollyphant.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Sigrún begins examining a not so particularly interesting vein of mineral in an attempt to stem his boredom, _"how are things going up there?"_


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 19, 2005)

Narine: [sblock] Well, I read this particular case of high Int a bit differently than you seem to be, but no matter, the situation quasi-resolved itself. [/sblock]

_Slowly.  It's very macho.  Su'ryuu gives the gith the evil eye, they eviler eye back, and there's just no love in the air.  Kinda depressing, really._

You hear a mental sniff of disdain.

{Reduced to poorly-disguised bumps...    }


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*The githyanki slowly circle around the isle with Su'ryuu, looking at each piece with polite interest.*

"Pity, I would have liked to see this place in its glory.  It must have been magnificent.  But, as blunt as I must be, it is time to get down to business.  The queen would like to take possession of this unused portion of power in your area without further adieu.  So it is time to discuss exactly what you wish from us," Qu'var says with a toothy smile.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 21, 2005)

"I won't make any decisions until after I have spoken with my allies."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

"Then by all means, go ahead.  We will wait here for their descision," Qu'var says with an ingratiating smile.  The githyanki party hovers, the others glaring at all around them with covetous eyes, but making no move at present.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

_Exit, stage left_ Su'ryuu moves towards where she picked up her axe, and asks under he breath "Were you two listening?"

edit: It was assumed that where she dropped her axe was originally where she had ended her conversation with the others (and that hopefully they haven't gone far).


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

Calling out to the party of Gith "Make yourselves comfortable, we must wait on my allies to return..."


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 4, 2005)

Half-paying attention to the proceedings, Arion is suddenly pulled up short.

_What!?  That was...  dumb...

Sigrun, Su'ryuu has just decided to tell the gith that's she's waiting for us to show up.  I may be wrong, but I'm thinking this was not the plan.  What should we do?_

To Su'ryuu:  _What in the world are you doing?  You were supposed to talk to them by yourself, and we would wait until needed.  You fool, you've badly overplayed your hand.  Now I'll have to think of something..._


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

_"Oh, bloody hell!  I knew she would screw this up.  What should we do?  You think that's a valid question?"_ this is followed by a loud mental sigh, _"I don't want them to get bored waiting around, who knows what they'll do."_  Sigrún taps his fingers and then thinks it might do well to start setting up for combat.  _"Well, we figured it would come to combat anyways, why let it wait?"_


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 7, 2005)

_Er, no, I think we'd be better off trying a bit more talking.  I'll take care of it if you don't want to._

Realizing the inanity of that suggestion, Arion turns his attention to Su'ryuu.

_That was an exceptionally unwise thing you did.  THEY DIDN'T KNOW WE WERE HERE!  WE LIKED IT THAT WAY!  *sigh*  Keep them busy for a minute while I whip up a quick disguise.  Ugh, I guess negotiation never was your strong suit..._

Isida - I want to disguise myself as Melavarn the Resplendent again, I should still have the stuff handy and my antics in Sigil should mean that they have a small glimmering of why I would be here.  Unfortunately, I'm guessing that 1d3 x 10 minutes will be too long, and there isn't a way to shorten it listed.  Can I do it in 1d3 minutes for a -20 penalty?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 7, 2005)

OOC - Sure, you're Epic, you can handle it.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

_"Well, get on with it then, the dirt down here just isn't as interesting as it was a minute ago."  _Sigrún waits patiently, still.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 10, 2005)

To the other two _If they know, they know. My original intention was to wait for the members visiting Celestia. Stay hidden if you want, I don't think they know you are there. _ 

OOC: I apologize for my absence, I was visiting Las Vegas for the weekend, and now I'm stranded due to car trouble.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC - I'm not even sure our Celestia players are even _playing_ any more.  They haven't posted since the coure fairy NPC asked them a direct question, and that was a while ago.  They should have been handling that while we do this, anyway.  So I don't know what's going on there.

Hastily donning his Melavarn disguise - adding a few magical touches to complete the effect - Arion takes another moment to create a gaudy illusion to mimic a particularly colorful teleportation effect while stepping out of the shadows.

Waving a hand before his face to clear away the residual wisps of bright-red smoke, Melavarn smiles at the githyanki.  "Greetings, gentlebeings!  I see you've already met my bodyguard, Su'ryuu.  Fortunately she happened to be sojourning on another plane when this tragedy occurred, and has been most helpful in fending off scavengers while I pursue my project here.  I'm not sure who else she expects to arrive, though, since we're the only one's here that I know of, and it seems most unlikely that there be anyone besides us and--"

Stopping in midsentence, as though realizing that he was tangenting pretty badly, Melavarn gazes at the githyanki diplomat for a few moments before continuing.  "I am Melavarn the Resplendent, illusionist extraordinaire.  Now, I asked you to come here, though my proxy over there, so you could help me with the reshaping of this plane.  It has a lot of potential, you know!  I see a replacement for all the nasty sides of shadow magic here.  I'm willing to turn over this island of real matter to you afterwards, since it's the protomatter soup I'm interested in.  Your assistance would be a mere matter of scouting the area and providing a little extra security.  Can't have claim jumpers coming in and mucking about, can we?"

"I normally don't deal with githyanki, of course, you have something of a nasty reputa--  Er, you're not really in the circles I usually travel in.  But everyone else is just being terribly squeamish about taking advantage of this opportunity, and well, Su'ryuu suggested I contact you and see if we couldn't work something out.  A mutually beneficial arrangement!"

Melavarn gives the githyanki a theatrical "let's keep a secret, eh?" wink with these last words, before smiling broadly and waiting for their reply to his initial offer.

To the party, Arion communicates his plans.  His words are calculated to make the githyanki party seem him as worth talking to but easily manipulable before they do away with him.  With any luck, Arion plans to get the lot of them wiped out by some other group trying to exploit the Falls, thereby shifting the blame for any ensuing conflicts onto the Lich-Queen's people while we pursue our goals more quietly.

Isida - [sblock] I'm casting _alter self_ and _programmed image_.  I'm applying the last half of my _improvisation_ effect to the disguise and recasting it before I reveal myself.  Half of this new pool is going to the Diplomacy check.  I'm going to leave the remaining +26 bonus from the second spell to you; Arion will use it sparingly whenever he judges that Qu'var (sp?) might see through his Bluffs.

And now some skill rolls to use as you see fit.  The bardic knowledge roll will be to determine how much of the _improvisation_ effect is necessary to put Arion's diplomatic skills comfortably in the ballpark of Qu'var's:

Disguise: 95 (105 with magical component)
Bluff 1: 64
Bluff 2: 65
Bluff 3: 71
Diplomacy: 70
Perform (Oratory): 57
Bardic Knowledge: 52

The Perform (oratory) check is directed at the rest of the githyanki party.  I want their diplomat-leader to take me semi-seriously as a negotiator (maybe have him wonder if I'm as foolish as I appear), and the rest of them to at least consider just attacking.  Just for a little intra-party tension, you know.  Could be explotable later. 

I'm obviously trying to work a lot of nuance into this dialogue, but then, what else am I going to do with these skill bonuses?      [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 21, 2005)

Arion BUMPs the ground, suddenly remembering to telepathically communicate the goings-on with Sigrún so he can get his opinion.

(And I shall pay ye back twofold, Isida!    )


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 12, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

Sigrún laughs, although being ethereal and under about six feet of earth muffles it to anything but a mental chortle.  _"Well, do enjoy, I've still got a few minutes to waste under the earth before it gets too cramped for my style."_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*The githyanki party looks very nonplussed at the appearance of the extravagent, foppish magician.  Though Qu'var looks as though he possibly believes the man, he obviously holds some doubt in reserve.*

"Perhaps there has been a misunderstanding.  I was given to understand that we were to have use of the protomatter.  Though we would graciously accept this isle, it is the protomatter that interests our queen.  A compromise could be reached, of course.  We could allow you some of the protomatter, perhaps in a demiplane of your own, while we manage the rest of it.  Such a generous offer would be very advantegeous for you.  You would gain an alliance with our queen, which is of no small value.  We are skilled in the forming of protomatter, and would be happy to advise you.  Certainly you must accept such a generous offer," Qu'var says with an ingratiating smile.  Though he covers it well, he's obviously peturbed at this sudden change of terms.  He's nervous, suspicious, and starting to get angry.  But nothing of this shows on his bony face.

*Behind him, his companions begin to subtly grip their weapons tighter...*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Deep within the cave, the party from the Court of Stars arrives.  Fairweather is there, her face tense and fearful.*

"Careful!  The githyanki party is here!  They don't know where we all are... and I think they're about to do something violent," she cautions.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC - Need to think for a bit.  I'm going to let the other party chime in first, confirming that they're still in this game.  Hopefully they'll contact me or Su'ryuu telepathically before doing anything rash.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 16, 2005)

Rahveon's eyes lock with the druids briefly as he considers her words.  When he speaks his normally booming voice is kept to merely conversational level, "Violence here is a dangerous move, but not unexpected.  The Queen must either think we are weak or she is testing our strength.  In either case it is a mistake."

He places a comforting hand on her shoulder, suprisingly gentle for someone of his strength, "I am not sure of the exact capabilities of the others, but I know that they are extremely powerful.  The Githyanki are most likely in far over their heads." 

"Do you have a way to contact the others?  Any method I could use, I am afraid would reveal my presence."


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 16, 2005)

OOC - Once Arion notices you lot, he'll be able to get in touch.  Do any of you have some kind of trademark move or something?  Maybe the druid always uses a certain animal for the _animal messenger_ spell or something?  Something I could bardic knowledge easily but that githyanki likely wouldn't know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

"I have a way," Fairweather says softly, and makes a faint whistle.  A small brown thrush flies to her hand.  Taking a small bit of green cloth, she ties it to his leg.  Whispering something a touching the bird on the head, he flies off out of the cave.

*Arion, while conversing with the githyanki, you notice a thrush land on a bush near you.  The thrush has a piece of green leather tied to his leg.  Fairweather must have sent him, the others must be back.*

*The Architect's sense suddenly thrill with danger as his powers alert him to the hostile intent of the githyanki.  They've just gone from wary to agressive.*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sigrún (ac59, hp271/271, tHP 175/175, pp679/837)*

Suddenly alerted to the shift in the Gith's reaction, Sigrún lets out a mental call to Arion, _"Drop the act, they've gone angry."_  He then manifests a power to protect him from offensive powers, and then another where he accelerates in time to manifest a flurry of defensive powers and then ascend out of the ground into the air to survey the situation before manifesting a set of six gargantuan constructs in key points around the githyanki party, his temporal-spacio form shuddering with a thousand possible futures as he rejoins the current time-frame.









*OOC:*



A rough map would really help here Isida   Depending upon how things are set up, I might still use those Hustle Move actions to get around or hide back underground once I get a better picture of things.

Round 1: (820pp); Standard Action: Power Resistance (9-4=5pp), PR 43 (31min.), Swift Action: Temporal Acceleration (19-4=15pp) 3 rounds
Hustle Move: free still

Temporal Acceleration Actions:
Round 1.1: (800pp); Standard Action: Defensive Precognition (34-4=30pp), +12 Insight to AC (31 min), Move Action: Move up to surface, Swift Action: Quickened True Metabolism (15-4+2=13pp), fast healing 10 (31 min), Free Action: Refocus, Hustle Move: free still

Round 1.2: (757pp); Standard Action: Vigor (31pp), +175 hp (31min), Swift Action: Quickened Twinned Augmented 15th Level Astral Construct (31pp), 6 constructs (31min), Move Action: Refocus, Hustle Move: free still

Round 1.3: (695pp); Standard Action: Probability Mantle (11-4=7pp), Swift Action: Quickened Schism (11-4+2=9pp), Move Action: Refocus (end temporal acceleration), Hustle Move: free still

Final Active Powers: Inertial Armor (31 hours), Overland Flight (31 hours), Mind Blank (1 day), Energy Conversion (310 min.), Detect Hostile Intent (310 min.), Etherealness (31 min.), Power Resistance (31 min.), Vigor (31 min.), True Metabolism (31 min.), Defensive Precognition (31 min.), Probability Mantle (31 rnd), Schism (31 rnd)
Innate Powers: Detect Psionics, Psionic Darkvision, Detect Remote Viewing, Psionic Tongues
Item Effects: Touchsight, True Seeing, Deathward, Freedom of Movement, Hustle, Adaptation

Construct Stat Block: [sblock]
15th-level Astral Construct (29pp) +4 augment (33pp) +2 Twin (35pp) -4 power preservation (31pp), 6 constructs
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 36d10+60 (420hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 60 ft.
Armor Class: 65 (+39 natural, +20 Deflection, -4 size), touch 26, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+74
Attack: Slam +54 melee (4d8+30)
Full Attack: 2 slams +54 melee (4d8+30), 2 slams +52 melee (4d8+30)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: One ability from Menu F, construct traits, damage reduction
15/-, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
Saves: Fort +12, Refl +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 11, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: -
Feats: -

Abilities:
B
-Improved Grab
-Extra Arms
C
-Blindsight (60 ft.)
-Constrict (deals slam damage on a successful grapple check)
D
-Vampiric Attack (heals 1/2 back)
-Toughest (10 hp/HD)
E
-Energy Adaptation (Energy Res. 30)
-Superior Fast Healing (fh 10)
F's
-Draining Strike (1d4 negative levels)
-Reddopsi (constant)
-True Deflection (+20 deflection bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 19, 2005)

_Whats going on here?_ Standing quickly, reaching for her axe, she waits for the Gith to act, while performing a sense motive check on the gith leader.

OOC: Sense motive roll of 42.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC - Gee, _someone's_ itching for a fight...

_Ah, I see you're determined not to trust the designated diplomats_, Arion replies, with scathing sarcasm.

Isida, have I got time to say anything, or is this fight inevitable?  If it is, what set the githyanki off?  Did the druid forget the all-important "but that githyanki likely wouldn't know" clause?  I certainly intended to respond - my waiting was metagame waiting, not Arion-standing-there-slackjawed waiting.

In any case, I'm readying an action to Hide if a fight breaks out.  Judging from Sigrun's "first round", I doubt my meager combat prowess will be necessary here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*The githyanki seem upset that this hitherto unknown "Melavarn the Resplendent" has popped up out of nowhere and altered the tenuous terms of the deal they had made with Su'ryuu.*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 19, 2005)

Rahveon reaches to his pack, "Fetish of teleport" he speaks quietly but firmly.  He draws forth a small reed figure.

In his other hand he pulls the oddly shaped great sword, whose length is almost ten feet.  The dark metal is discolored, forming runes down the length of it:  RETRIBUTION.  It is enchanted so heavily, the very fabric of reality seems to groan from the weight of it's presence.

Rahveon smiles reassuringly to Fairweather, "This is more of my element anyway."

His smile fades as he girds himself for the coming conflict.  "If you can communicate with them, tell them if this come to blows to make sure none get away, further we need to make sure we aren't being scryed upon.  If we have any hope at all of not making an enemy of the Lich Queen we are going to need deniability."

(Rahveon:
HP: 638   AC: 56 (33 touch)  Init: +9   Saves: +48 Fort, +41 Relf, +46 Will
Immunity: Fire, Sleep, and Paralysis, DR 3/Evil or 2/-, Blendsense 60ft
Melee Atk: +61/+61/+56/+51/+46, 3d6 +46 +2d6 versus Evil, 15-20/x2 + 1d6 + Fort Save (DC49) or die  )

Combat Action: Initiative 21, Move equivilant action, draw weapon, get teleportation object, delay action for sounds of combat or word from Fairweather, then teleport in the air 40 feet above the ground.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

After only a moment's silence Melavarn perks up again, seemingly agitated at the sudden aggressiveness of the githyanki warriors.

"Erm, well, I was told only that you expected us to kill some Power or other, I forget who.  This business about wanting a hunk of this lovely former plane is new to me, you know.  I suppose maybe we could work something out.  Still, it does seem terribly rude of Vlakeith to...  Well, no matter."  Melavarn smiles ingratiatingly.

"What are we looking at for the division?  You help me, and I turn over, oh, I don't know, 20 percent of the protomatter?  That seems eminently reasonable, I think.  I'd hate for us to get into a scrape so soon after meeting, especially since I have a pretty good idea as to how it would turn out."

Reaching out to Su'ryuu, Sigrun, and the newcomers, _Akumunaga_ apprises them of the situation.  _They are becoming hostile.  Prepare to annihilate them.  Begin with the gith-queen's eyes - the psions she is using to watch this affair.  _ [OOC - IIRC, from an earlier bardic knowledge check.]  _If one of you could blank the area from divination, that would be... ideal._

_Akumunaga_ readies an action (if necessary) to warn his allies as soon as Arion judges them to be committed and before Qu'var can regain control of them.  If his ruse works, that is.

Isida: I'm changing my goal a little here.  I want to provoke the rank-and-file (everyone except Qu'var, the leader) into attacking us, while ensuring that Quvar himself does not consent to the attack, and is therefore losing control.  Arion plans to let his allies trounce most of the githyanki; afterwards he plans to have a talk with Qu'var, from a much stronger position, regarding how the diplomat can save himself and salvage his mission as much as possible.

So.  Based on what I know of Qu'var's personality (here's hoping!), I want him to read things like the mispronunciation of Vlaakith's name and the bit of swagger at the end as typical (and therefore inoffensive) diplomatic posturing, while his posse takes it to be blasphemy and an insolent slight on their skills.

Rolls:
Diplomacy 1 (to convince the githyanki to let me get through my speech, and _then_ attack): 50
Diplomacy 2 (to convince [only] Qu'var that further dialogue is a good idea): 69
Bluff 1 (to mollify Qu'var): 84
Bluff 2 (to incite the others): 84
Bardic Knowledge (to remember as much as possible about Qu'var's personality): 53
Perform (Oratory) (just in case): 59

I've gone ahead and expended my _improvisation_ to improve those Diplomacies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> After only a moment's silence Melavarn perks up again, seemingly agitated at the sudden aggressiveness of the githyanki warriors.
> 
> "Erm, well, I was told only that you expected us to kill some Power or other, I forget who.  This business about wanting a hunk of this lovely former plane is new to me, you know.  I suppose maybe we could work something out.  Still, it does seem terribly rude of Vlakeith to...  Well, no matter."  Melavarn smiles ingratiatingly.
> 
> "What are we looking at for the division?  You help me, and I turn over, oh, I don't know, 20 percent of the protomatter?  That seems eminently reasonable, I think.  I'd hate for us to get into a scrape so soon after meeting, especially since I have a pretty good idea as to how it would turn out."



  *Qu'var raises an elegant eyebrow, seeming unconcerned by Melavarn's subtle threats.*

"We contracted you to kill no power.  You bodyguard Su'ryuu, who called herself 'Red,' to us, wanted an alliance.  These things do not come without a price.  The powers of the Queen are vast and far-reaching, and an alliance with her is surely worth more than a tiny island and a slim twenty percent of this protomater.  Eighty percent would be far more fitting," Qu'var says pleasently.  Then his face twists in a mask of hate.  "But for your blasphemy and insult to our Queen, we claim a blood-price.  Slay your bodyguard, or we will do it for you.  If you resist, it will be your own blood that is spilled."

*Qu'var is presenting a great deal of anger, far more than a diplomat necessarily would. Arion and the Architect think that the Queen is likely speaking through him.  The four warrior, the ranger and the monk are all tensed and ready, though no one has moved yet.  Arion and Su'ryuu notice faint glows spring up on the arcanists' staves and in the psion's eyes.*

OOC - Attached is a crappy map!  It is very vague, but essentially the githyanki party are 30 ft. above and 10 ft. in front of Su'ryuu and Arion.  The Architect is about six feet below them.  The cave is about 80 ft. from Arion.  The githyanki are in that approximate formation.  Whee!  If you're going to attack, I know you have a surprise round, but give me your Initiative rolls anyway for next round.  Remember to put all of your attack, hp, ac, saves, current magical effects and what they do (if relavant to combat) and any conditional things to any of the above in each combat-post.  Because I'm _not_ sifting through multiple 30th level character sheets to find them.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 20, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

The skyes darkened and hallow echo of enraged horse was heard. And several thousands of feet afar appeared small speck._Where's this wizard_ ?

"Arr ! Don't die just yet ! God forsaken gityhanki ! Die !"

He get upset seeing sudden dissaperance of Melveran and started bloodshed, first he whispered something and in his hand appeared seven black feathered arrows with viciously barbed arrowheads. He smiled, eyes expression obscured by red headband. He snarled and smiled wickedly while pulling. He stepped forward and released howling death upon enemies with a grunt of pleasure in anticipation of glorious battle ! 

OOC: Sindol is 2740' avay from the party. Spot check to see any details on them:   Natural 20 ? Ok, it mean 75 Spot Check, he sees Arion's false personality right away and it mean not that he sees trough disguise. He is too far avay. As well as rest of people assembled, Half Dragon next to him, and "enemies" hovering above them. 

Battle Stats: Initiative=27 He is shooting at  one of caster-looking githyanki, closest one.
Ranged: Attack Action: +55 dmg:24+4 Sonic/+58  dmg:25+2 Sonic (Wich include 1 point of Vile damage from each succesful hit).

DMG: d8+23+d6 (1 Vile, d6 Sonic or 2d10 Sonic on Critical hit). Ignore hardness and construct immunity to criticals, as well as all DR.  

*Defenses*: AC 49(+13 Dex,+5 Natural,+8 Braces,+7 Shield,+5 Deflection,+1 Belt)
Evasion Special Ability, saves: Fort+28, Ref+32,Will+23, 336 HP.
Anyone trying to use divinations on Sindol suffer from Psychic Poison for d6 Int Dmg and after minute from second dose, then get his full attention. 
_Blur_ and _Nondetection_ from Mantle of Great Stealth.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

_What the...?  Oh, that's just weird.  I had rather hoped that Sindol hadn't made it._

(Isida, the following assumes that the archer just appeared in the sky and... yeah.)

Mentally sighing, Arion glances up at Qu'var and apologizes.  "I'm sorry, I'm getting my Faustian bargains mixed up - I agreed to finish off a Power for _Tiamat_, and provide protomatter for you guys.  No matter.  It seems you have to deal with an enraged bowman at the moment.  Good luck!"  Melavarn gives the githyanki a great big grin and a thumbs up, and then vanishes.

As he hides, Arion draws Akumunaga, and begins to observe the githyanki diplomat.

(I guess this is my surprise round, since combat has evidently just started.  I'm posting just my Hide check for the moment, but I'll figure out my other stats a bit later tonight and post them as well.)

Hide: 81  I also move 32 feet away, to increase the penalty for distance and get a bit further away from the battle.

Sindol - You're so far away (I assume by 2800' you mean "as far as possible to retain line of sight and make myself heard") that you haven't got a chance at seeing through my Disguise.  Note that you're well out of _true seeing_ range, so the DC is 105 with the magical component.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*The githyanki look startled, and Qu'var's anger fades into an expression of apprehension.  Sindol is a bare blip on the horizon, so far away is he.  However, his arrows are as big a threat as if he were right next to them.  The male arcanist takes two arrows in his stomach, and doubles over in pain.  A shrill screaming and a stink of vile brimstone accompanies the arrows.

OOC - Male arcanist takes 55 points of damage and 2 points of vile damage, but he's not dead yet.  This is essentially a surprise round, so if anyone else cares to take an action before the githyanki do, please let me know.  Ferrix, do you intend to eviscerate them?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ferrix, do you intend to eviscerate them?




Yes.  As above.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Suddenly alerted to the shift in the Gith's reaction, Sigrún lets out a mental call to Arion, _"Drop the act, they've gone angry."_  He then manifests a power to protect him from offensive powers, and then another where he accelerates in time to manifest a flurry of defensive powers and then ascend out of the ground into the air to survey the situation before manifesting a set of six gargantuan constructs in key points around the githyanki party, his temporal-spacio form shuddering with a thousand possible futures as he rejoins the current time-frame.
> 
> Construct Stat Block: [sblock]
> 15th-level Astral Construct (29pp) +4 augment (33pp) +2 Twin (35pp) -4 power preservation (31pp), 6 constructs
> ...



  *The Architect's constructs, multi-limbed, glowing with power and blurred within their protections, appear around the githyanki party, clearly able to strike as the will of their creator, presumably the slender man below, whose frame practically shudders with power most of these githyanki can barely dream of.*

*Within the cave Fairweather hears the Architect's warning, and turns to Rahveon.*

"Would you care for a mount to match your size?" she says with a faint ghost of a smile.  She signals for her tiger to stay put, and with a strange warping of her body, becomes a mount large enough to bear even the Mountain Shaker with ease (see attachement).

OOC - Anybody else care to add to the mayhem before the githyanki act?


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 23, 2005)

Arion will stay hidden for the time being.

Isida: [sblock]Did Arion hide in the surprise round or (because I pointed out Sindol as I was hiding) initiate the battle by hiding?  In the latter case, have I got a standard action to work with for the surprise round? [/sblock]


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 25, 2005)

_Bodyguard, I feel insulted. Slay me for appeasement? Now I think you have some roles confused._ 
Init roll 13
PP before the crazy, 483
Su'ryuu manifests Temporal Acceleration as a swift action(augmented by 8 pp, 19pp total spent), time drips before her in her hyper accelerated state.

Round 1.1- reduced to 237 pp
-standard action, manifests Fission [creates a duplicate of me with the same stats, none of my equipment (though abilities stay the same), has 2 negative levels, for determining what powers she can manifest (not how much she can augment, I assume), and my power points are split in half with her. 13 pp spent, 28 manifester level, lasts 28 rounds]
-move action, gain psionic focus
-swift action, manifest a quickened, augmented inertial armor (free with automatic quicken power) using wild surge +8 (27 pp spent, 35 effective). +21 armor bonus, lasts 36 hours
Psychic enervation: roll 93 (assuming 1-40 = daze). Also, Surging Euphoria kicks in, giving me +32 moral to my save rolls, attack rolls and damage rolls for 8 rounds.
Round 1.2-
-swift action, manifest Vigor (a.q.p. feet) (140 bonus temporary hps; 28 pp spent, lasts 28 minutes)
-standard action, manifest schism [7 pp spent, lasts 28 rounds, cloned mind has a standard action each round to perform a mental action (like manifest a power, however at a -6 level penalty for determnining accessable powers and potential pp spent).
Round 1.3-
-swift action, manifest sadism (3 pp, lasts 28 minutes, for every 10 pts of damage dealt, you gain a +1 luck bonus to attack rolls, saves, and skill checks next round)
-standard action

The Clone (from fission, starts with 237 pp)
She manifests temporal acceleration (augmented by 8 pp, 19 pp total)
1.1
-standard action- manifests schism (7 pp spents, lasts 28 minutes
-move action, gains psionic focus
-swift action- manifests inertial armor using Wild Surge +8 (27 pp spent, effective 35 total, 36 manifester, +21 armor bonus) [Psychic Enervation roll 23. Clone becomes dazed for a round and loses 28 pp.
1.2
The clone is dazed
1.3
-standard action, manifest sadism (3 pp, 28 manifester level, 28 minutes)
-swift action, manifest quickened vigor with wild surge +8 (1 pp base, 27 augment, 36 effective, 36 manifester level, +180 bonus hp) Psychic enervation roll of 51. Surging Euphoria Kicks in, granting a +32 moral bonus to attack, damage, and save rolls.

Su'ryuu returns to normal time with a companion who looks exactly like her, except that she is half her size, though both of them are aglow with psionic energies, her and her clone's eyes both glowing a brilliant orange.

Each simultaneously turns their wrathful gaze towards the Gith leader, each an exact mirror to the other. Backs to each other, their heads turned, they both simultaneously raise their palms towards the gith party. Large orbs of energy appear in their palms, aswell as similar orbs above their heads, and they are immediately fired off at several of the gith party members.
Su'ryuu is manifesting 2 energy stuns (both standard actions, one normal, one from the partitioned mind)
#1- Manifester level 28, 3 pp base, 23 pp augment, 2 pp empower, 36d6+36 fire damage ref dc 49(aimed at the psion), dc 49 will to resist stun if he fails the reflex save
#2- Manifester level 22, 3 pp base, 19 pp augment, 20d6+20 fire damage, ref dc 45 (aimed at the arcanist farthest away from her). dc 45 will to resist stun if he fails the reflex save
She spends her move equivelant action regaining her psionic focus.

Su'ryuu's clone is manifesting 2 energy stuns (both standard actions, one normal, one from the partitioned mind)
#1- Manifester level 28, 3 pp base, 23 pp augment, 2 pp empower, 36d6+36 cold damage fort dc 49 (aimed at the ranger), dc 49 will to resist stun if he fails the reflex save
#2- Manifester level 22, 3 pp base, 19 pp augment, 20d6+20 fire damage, ref dc 45 aimed at the arcanist closest to her. dc 45 will to resist stun if he fails the reflex save


OOC:
Su'ryuu has the current buffs going: inirtial armor (+21 armor bonus to AC), schism (extra manifestation/mental action per round), Vigor (140 bonus hp), sadism, and Surging Euphoria (+32 to attack, damage, and saves) [47 AC, 336 hp, 140 temp hp, +56 Fort, +56 Will, +55 Ref, init +8, 60 ft. move, 109 pp]
Su'ryuu's Clone has inertial armor (+21 armor bonus), schism (extra manifestation/mental action per round), vigor (150 bonus hp), sadism, and Wild surge (+32 to attack, damage and save rolls) [42 AC, 336 hp, 180 temp hp, +50 Fort, +50 Ref, +51 will, init +8, 30 ft. move, 75 pp left]
both are shaken for a round due to the effects of temporal acceleration

edit: changed text size, corrected some action errors


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sigrún (ac59, hp271/271, tHP 175/175, pp679/837)*

*Same Round - Forgot that his constructs can act immediately once created, thus they go once he returns from his temporal acceleration*

Sigrún watches Su'ryuu split and manifest her power, _interesting, impressive at least in the short term._  From his ethereal vantage, Sigrún directs his six constructs to reach up and strike the githyanki, grappling if they can, the first four reaching for both arcanists and the psions, while the last two reach up, one grasping for the ranger, the other for the monk.

Initiative Roll: 20 + 6 = 26

Final Active Powers: Inertial Armor (31 hours), Overland Flight (31 hours), Mind Blank (1 day), Energy Conversion (310 min.), Detect Hostile Intent (310 min.), Etherealness (31 min.), Power Resistance (31 min.), Vigor (31 min.), True Metabolism (31 min.), Defensive Precognition (31 min.), Probability Mantle (31 rnd), Schism (31 rnd)
Innate Powers: Detect Psionics, Psionic Darkvision, Detect Remote Viewing, Psionic Tongues
Item Effects: Touchsight, True Seeing, Deathward, Freedom of Movement, Hustle, Adaptation

Construct Attacks (hit roll*, damage roll)
#1 Attacks Psion #1: (73, 48), (65, 49), (56, 55), (70, 44)
#2 Attacks Psion #2: (59, 51), (60, 41), (64, 47), (66, 44)
#3 Attacks Mage #1: (64, 44), (64, 44), (59, 52), (53 - nat. 1, 48)
#4 Attacks Mage #2: (58, 47), (59, 51), (63, 55), (56, 48)
#5 Attacks Monk: (70, 52), (58, 44), (57, 51), (70, 46)
#6 Attacks Ranger: (71, 50), (71, 45), (56, 52), (56, 46)

*attacks which hit inflict 1d4 negative levels and trigger an automatic grapple check +74, if grapple check is successful inflicts 4d8+30 damage due to Constriction.

Construct Stat Block: [sblock]
15th-level Astral Construct, 6 constructs
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 36d10+60 (420hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 60 ft.
Armor Class: 65 (+39 natural, +20 Deflection, -4 size), touch 26, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+74
Attack: Slam +54 melee (4d8+30)
Full Attack: 2 slams +54 melee (4d8+30), 2 slams +52 melee (4d8+30)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: One ability from Menu F, construct traits, damage reduction
15/-, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
Saves: Fort +12, Refl +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 11, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: -
Feats: -

Abilities:
B
-Improved Grab
-Extra Arms
C
-Blindsight (60 ft.)
-Constrict (deals slam damage on a successful grapple check)
D
-Vampiric Attack (heals 1/2 back)
-Toughest (10 hp/HD)
E
-Energy Adaptation (Energy Res. 30)
-Superior Fast Healing (fh 10)
F's
-Draining Strike (1d4 negative levels)
-Reddopsi (constant)
-True Deflection (+20 deflection bonus)[/sblock]
[/ooc]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

*Su'ryuu now glows with psionic power, her and her twin.  The Architects constructs lunge at the githyanki and the carnage is swift and certain.  The two mages fall in small shreads, the monk and ranger are grappled and badly wounded, though not dead.  One psion is ripped in twain.  However, the second psion seems to glow briefly when the constructs touch him, then their claws go through him.  The second psion vanishes into this protomatter.*

*The four warriors and Qu'var stand in mid-air, utterly astonished, thoroughly flabbergasted, and definitely angry.*

OOC - You crazy spellcasters/psions would recognize the effect as a contingency spell, a couple of them.  Etherealness and word of recall to be precise.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

*Arion - hp, 312 (42 temp), AC 46, Melee 53, Fort32/Ref36/Will24, Slots: 3/4/3/5/5/4/4*

Initiative: 25.

_animate objects_ (on surrounding terrain), _heroism_, _freedom of movement_, _glibness_, _glittering razors_, _misdirection_ (reads as a tree stump), _Nystul's undetectable aura_ (on Akumunaga, the Serpent’s Nightmare, boots of springing, striding, and haste, charm of the Mugenaga clan, cloak of defense, greater bracers of throwing, greater luck stone, lesser crown of mastery, metamagic rod of disguise spell, ring of regeneration, sacred scrolls of the Mugenaga clan, devil’s own luck, lightning hands, perfected chakras, personal pocket dimension, protector’s instinct, predator’s instinct, and unchained soul), _pass without trace_, _tongues_, _undetectable alignment_, _unseen servant_, _yang dance_, _yin dance_, and _zone of silence_


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2005)

Rahveon smiles and the gigantic dog like thing, though it is difficult to tell, his face hidden behind the faceplate of his helm.

"I would be honored." his great wings beat down once taking him into the air, and then agilily on to her back.

_I hope this riding thing is going to be easier than it looks_ as Rahveon begins to hold on for dear life.

OOC: As previously stated his initiative roll is 21.  If they arrive at the scene in enough time, Rahveon will Charge one of the Warriors.  He will full Power attack hitting an Armor Class of 47 for 3d6 (16) + 2d6 (holy) (4) + 46 + 46 (power attack) or 112 total.  He can charge 140'  If he kills that one and has enough reach (10') to be able to cleave he will:
hitting an AC of 54 for 111 and once more for the off chance great cleave kicks in hitting an AC 50 for 108


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elf was watching for a moment how his perfect shots reached towards the githyanki spellcaster, wounding him severly with sympathetic explosions of noise ... he clearly saw brimstone marks on the wounds and smirked. Once, when drunk, he shot his own foot and had to pay a bucket of gold to heal such nasty wound. Of course he later robbed the temple ... since stupid priestess didn't wanted any safepromises, stunned look on her face was extremly amusing.

And then something extremly stunning started. First, half-dragon ... visibly touched by some chaotic force, with nice fair hair ... just split into twins, bigger and smaller. And blasted half of nonarmed githyanki party. Just like that. Sindol's eyebrows moved up from beyond his eyes covering red bandana. 

"Interesting."

And then from the air appreared clearly summoned monsters he never saw before ! Six of them and they just obliterated most of remaining spellslingers. Elf Prince's face became blank and slighty paler under his reddish suntan.

"She definitively have something in herself ... Chmm, these monsters remind me of ... this legend about ultimate psion, Sigon or something ... maybe she is that psion  ?"

And when from the cave come something undescribable and hit one of remaining warriors with force that he felt even that far away ... Riding ugliest dog he ever saw.

"Just perfect. Not only Malveran dissapeared ... but I have to deal with Power-ranked half-dragon, who slaughtered elite Githyanki as if they were babies. And strange demon lord riding such ... ugly dog. Well, what next ? Invasion of Gods ? I guess that demanding right to my kill is quite meaningless now ... well, mom is dead anyway."

OOC: 
OMG ! Ikes, Sindol moves forward at full speed. Since his attacking of PC's is forbidden and attacking Githyanki is pointless ...  

_Battle Stats:_ 
Initiative:*27* 
Ranged Attack: +50 (+24 BAB,+1 Feat,+13 Dex,+10 Arrow,+2 Competence)
DMG: d8+23+d6(+10 Arrow,+6 Str, +5 Impact,+1 Vile,+1 Competence,+d6 Sonic or crit +2d10 Sonic) Epic dmg, Ignore hardness and construct immunity to criticals, as well as all DR.  

Defenses: AC 49(+13 Dex,+5 Natural,+8 Braces,+7 Shield,+5 Deflection,+1 Belt)
Evasion Special Ability, saves: Fort+28, Ref+32,Will+23, 336 HP.
Anyone trying to use divinations on Sindol suffer from Psychic Poison for d6 Int Dmg and after minute from second dose, then get his full attention. 
_Blur _ and _Nondetection_ from Mantle of Great Stealth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

_From the previous round_...

*Su'ryuu's potent energy blasts from herself and her twin explode in the ranks of the githyanki warriors, pushing them nearly into oblivion in an instant.  One explodes in frozen shards, dead, while another is badly burned and stunned.  The ranger, targeted by her twin, also is frozen into dust, while the construct that his holding her is badly frostbitten, but alive and unstunned.  A third warrior is engulfed in flames and screams, stunned, but alive.*

_In the current round_...

*Sindol's arrows seek out the heart of one of the wounded warriors, as no arcanists are currently alive to bother him.  Two arrows strike home in the chest of the first burned warrior, felling her.  Her body writhes with electricity and blackens with the touch of purest evil.  Sigrun's constructs continue their reign of terror, ripping the monk apart limb from limb, grasping the two still-living warriors and doing the same.  Qu'var is left along amidst the carnage.*

*Rahveon and Fairweather charge from the cave only to find the battle nearly already over.  Qu'var raises his hands in a calming gesture, looking very well composed for a man splattered with the blood and brains of his bodyguards.*

"Apparently we will have to negotiate some new terms.  Please, let me know what you require," he says smoothly.  Beneath the facade, however, his voice is very tight and controlled.


OOC:  
Initiative
Sindol - 27
Sigrun - 26
Arion - 25
Rahveon - 21
Fairweather - 15
Githyanki - 14
Su'ryuu - 13

Sy'ryuu's energy pushes deal 146 (to a warrior, dead), 122 (to a warrior, still alive), 161 (to the ranger, dead, and the construct, alive and unstunned), and 97 points of damage (to a warrior, not dead, but stunned).

Sindol finishes off the first wounded warrior with two hits:  +55 dmg:24+4 Sonic/+58 dmg:25+2 Sonic (Which include 1 point of Vile damage from each succesful hit).  Sigrun's constructs continue their rampage, leaving the diplomat untouched for the time being... right?  Correct me if you want him to die.

Rahveon, Su'ryuu, tell me what you would like to do, given the circumstances.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 2, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

OOC: Listen Check *39*, to overhear Diplomat's "begging".  Ride Check 66 to squezze more speed from the horse, who runs towards the party !  

One more thing: I use Dark Red, when Sindol is agressively speaking/thinking and Purple when his voice/thought is calm. _Italics_ for thoughts.

Sindol urged his horse to greatest speed, and smirked with contempt when he overheard githyanki's bold speech. He mumbled to himself, watching him without pity.

"I suggest falling on Your belly and grovelling, larvae."

Yes, day was beautiful today ... despite insult in the form of destruction of his homeland. He grinned to himself. _It regrows anyway, but just one dead body doesn't satisfy me ... ones responsibles will die. Even if they are gods_..

"Just like that."

He snapped his fingers and black feathered arrows appeared in it.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Sigrún will let his astral constructs wait, silent as the protomatter beyond their small piece of land, for the others to renegotiate with Qu'var.  _"Sorry about that, it seemed most appropriate to take a course of action that did not let them strike first,"_ he mentally asserts to Arion.


----------



## Kelleris (May 4, 2005)

_Hmph.  A disgusting show of force, that._

Arion dashes forward, still hidden, and hops up to one of the higher branches of the nearby forest before pointing at Qu'var with Akumunaga unsheathed and glowing with pearlescent light.  "Sorry to abuse you like that, but I imagine this lot'll be back on their feet in a week, only a little worse for the wear.  Now.  I'm listening.  You'd better start talking, and telling me something I'd like to hear."

Intimidate - 42.  To spook Qu'var a little.

Bardic Knowledge - 66.  How did Qu'var get possessed by the Lich-Queen?  Once I know, I'm going to telepathically ask whoever in the party's got the requisite spell/power to _dispel_ the effect or item so I can talk in peace with someone who knows better to get all hissy over a little sacrilege.

Rushed Diplomacy - 27.  To give Qu'var the impression that I'm a reasonable man, if somewhat irked by his party's overbearing actions.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 4, 2005)

Grinning agreeably with the carnage, the twins lower their hands, and look onward to Quvar, giving him a stare that just asks for more trouble. They wait patiently for him to make a move.

_Just showy enough to put the chips on our side. Nothing more for me to say here._ 

edit: action changed for better understanding.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 5, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

OOC: Given time, elf will come near, smile nicely to Su'ryuu and rob "his kill" of anything looking valuably ... virtually anything, maybe except silver sword wich he will use to cut off the head of his newest victim. Evil ! Evil ! Evil ! 

Smiling happily he rides like wind, enjoying the moment to it's fullest.


----------



## Kelleris (May 5, 2005)

Seeing the Blood Archer approaching the bodies, Arion calls out to him - "Sindol, I wouldn't touch those weapons if I were you.  Every last one of them is cursed, and functions only for githyanki.  And who know what else they'll do to you..."

To Qu'var he telepathically adds, _If you start talking you may even get to keep your gear, and you won't have to explain to Vlaa'kith how you lost hundreds of thousands of crowns in ensorceled gear._

Bluff check to get Blackstorm to back off the pointies for the moment - 70.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 6, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elf stopped for a moment, reminding himself of this and that ... then proceeded with chopping off the head of the githyanki warrior who were unfortunate enough to fall to his arrows. Gazing closely on the body, and robbing it anyway. But tossing on the pile, the items in such clever way that doesn't touched any of the enchanted ones. Cut head he impaled on the silver sword of said githyanki used as spear equivalent. Happy he shaked off the blood in practiced gesture and turned his face to Arion, currently absolutely devoid of any emotion.

"Don't teach the father how to make children, little human. Better find me this Malveran, quickly ..."

OOC: Bluff could work, and You conviced Sindol for if I would, somehow miracle may happen, beat the DC you given me ... Elf would have no choice but to "attack" the liar, at least verbally. And I assume that Your PC dropped the disguise, Kelleris. Am I correct ?

And ... Sindol is threatening Arion verbally, Intimidiation and such I won't make rolls we are Players after all.  


Then he stared at the remaining githyanki, and smiled ... like cat who chased the mice to the point of no escape.

"You are the leader of those invaders ? Och, I'll be generous and let You convice me to spare your life. I could sacrifice You as victory entertaiment later ...For example, tell me who did *it*, I'm not willing to waste time in researching the inevitable. If it was You ... I promise to give You swift, clean death."

OOC: Of course Elf is speaking about the overall state of his homeland.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

*Qu'var doesn't drop to his belly, but shows a remarkable amount of defference.  Arion thinks that the Lich Queen is not using an item so much as she's probably using a spell of some sort to keep tabs on this deligation.  Qu'var looks at Arion, then back at Sindol, and decides to answer the psychotic elf first.*

"Ah, my pardons lord.  It was the gods that destroyed this world, the gods of life, death, and power," he says quickly to appease the butcher, then turns to Arion.  "What would you like to hear?  I could tell you a great deal that would be flattering, but very little of it would be true.  What do you want from us?  I am in a position to make you some very generous offers," Qu'var says politely.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 6, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

OOC: Butcher ? Tsk, tsk ... DM. It's all yugoloth propaganda Sindol don't eat children nor he hurts innocent. Such creatures are hard to find on the battlefields anyway, and if at all ... he have more dangerous opponents to waste time on innocent bystanders. Unless anyone consider countless combatants slain by him as innocent. But even yugoloth would blush telling such words. 

Kelleris, You have just witnessed privileges of "celebrities" ... fame have it's positive aspects. 

"So Your magnificient Queen is wishing to destroy these gods and extend her portfolio over the domains so shoddily managed by these three ? Brilliant, breathtaking and absolutely worth of greatest awe and admiration ! I *promise* to help her in acquiring their power and killing them ... if only she would give me *their souls*. I'm going to make ... example." 

OOC: Hint ! Hint ! And Sindol is know from the fact that he ever keep his word, even if he had sometimes to go to almost impossible lenghts to force second person to keep her's part of promise.   

Sindol smiled, and innocent smile of a child thinking of some prank, even if his tone changed for moment ... it was, for barest of moments, filled with cold and in the same time feverish emotion that is hard to emphasize or describe without use of Dark Tongue. Impression left by his tone could be only associated with sounds of breaking bones, screams of utter terror, stench of battlefield and bloodthirsty roar of clashing armies. 

"As an act of goodwill I return You your slave-guard, body and soul ... so You could punish him apporiately for his failures. And I need some short term worthwile employment. I need some resupplying, my last army of lackeys get themselves killed in smart devil ambush. Why underlings couldn't do the simplest thig without whip cracking over their backs ?! Did You heard of any short war ... that needs inmediate resolution ? Maybe some obnoxious Githzerai horde did a folly and disturbed Queen's loyal subjects ?"

When speaking of business, Sindol were staring at Akumanga from time to time, until he asked in conversational tone, pointing with short move of his ear at Akumanga.

"Young hunin, isn't this swordmaking style of Mugenga Clan ?"

OOC: DM ! Sindol is willing to start whole "war" on his own. Why he needs money ? To buy services of a spellslinger who would Call and Bind a powerful Fiend of Possesion for him. preferably enslaved into utter loyalty to my PC with the help of _Wish_. I understand that it will require buckets of gold.  Not to mention that I would wish to improve _Quiver of Lies_ so it would create permament arrows of any nonmagical material. (expensive, expensive and for good meansure even more expensive.  ) 

Not to mention that he is very nice to Qu'var, out of ... ehem ... respect for the queen.


----------



## Kelleris (May 8, 2005)

Arion glances at Sindol, spouting off threats, promises, and deals like the bloodthirsty fool he is, and his eyes darken from their usual violet color to a dark red.  Arions glares at Sindol until they lock eyes, and begins speaking after a moment:

"You ham-wit!  Let those of us who have some experience dealing with others in a way that doesn't involve their immediate demise handle this!  Your stupid Abyssal scheming is entirely beside the point in this situation, and I'd kindly thank you to keep your paws off of our new allies.  When I need something dead, I'll get back to you, but let the sane ones handle the planning.  If we're going to deal with the unbridled arrogance of the deities who did this, committed this atrocity, I'm going to need a little cooperation.  If I can't get it, then I have no qualms about leaving you to a much worse fate than my annoyance."

A tangible wave of anger reaches out from _Akumunaga_, wreathing Arion's words in telepathic menace and adding to the effect.  At the same time, directed only at Sindol, is another mental communication, no less wrathful:

_Do shut up!  It's hard to negotiate when it looks like we're not a unified front, no matter how powerful we are.  Do me a favor and please, be silent._

*Perform (oratory) to _fascinate_ Sindol and anyone who isn't _mind blank_ed (*sigh*) - 60.
_Suggestion_ to be quiet for now DC - 32.*

Turning back to Qu'var, Arion smiles serenely.  "What we need more than anything right now are eyes.  Your people know the Astral better than any other, and all of our divine opponents must pass through it to reach this place.  Watch carefully, and contact me magically when necessary.  Can you do this for us?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 8, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Sindol turned his head toward the Arion, and spoke again and if tone could be more acidic You never heard that before.

"Och, it talks ? Fascinating ... And thanks for the idea, I might go and recruit some flesh for the party. Demons just love brawl ... Chmm, thinking of that I truly need some extra muscle, dong everything all by myself would be so boring. Feel forgiven, naive boy. After all, You are not jonin that talked with me these thousands of years ago. One day though, You may cross the wrong line and someone will hurt You. I won't bother with tutoring You ... I guess that I would be too gentle."

OOC: Bad Arion ! Bad, to enchant someone paranoid, You won't get any trust from Sindol for long time. Fascination works, for I have no idea how to beat such DC with my saves.  But _suggestion_, Will save result 38 ... so it washed down over him like water over duck. Kel, _mind blank _ is boring, so that's why I don't use it. Besides, if divinations wouldn't work on my elf ... why I would bother with buying Gem of Psychic Poison ?  And one more thinge, whenever You would feel insulted/bothered by Sindol's behavior let me know, Ok ? Now he scolded Arion, who have full right to feel wounded ..., and it was more diplomatic response to Arion's quite rude interruption of Sindol's exchange of "pleasantries" with Qu'var. And Arion is mistaken, SIndol isn't fan of demons ... it is just that their "natural" and "reasonable" behavior that is least tiring and iritiating for him. And he more often than not let such employers live ...


----------



## Wrahn (May 11, 2005)

Rahveon's great wings beat down once, carrying him from Fairweather's back to the ground, slightly forward, to shield the great beast that she is, if it becomes necessary.  Retribution remains in his hands.

_Great Sindol, I have heard of him, he is as bad as the Githyanki, perhaps worse.  This keeps getting better and better.  Su'ryuu at least I can hold at some hope of redemption.  Sindol is as dark as they come.  He abandon the Endless Falls years ago, his claim to this being his home is dubious at best.  Probably smells power.

Important not to show the Gith the fragility of our alliance here, they will certainly use it against us, trying to play the political game to fracture us more than we already are.  For now it is best to let Arion play his games_

Rahveon pats Fairweather on her shoulder, both to thank and comfort her and to indicate it may be better to stay in the Giant Ugly Dog-thing form for the moment.  Best not to give the Gith or the psychotic more information than they need.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"We have no wars at the current time.  However, I believe the purpose of those assembled here is to restore the Endless Falls.  This will require the death or imprisonment of three gods, if I am understanding you correctly.  We can locate and distract them for you, if there are preparations you need to make.  I shall humbly submit that you've just destroyed some of our best warriors, so apparently any offer of aid in the realm of direct force may be pointless.  But information, yes, we can do that, and willingly," Qu'var offers, his manner very deferential.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 12, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

"Best warriors ? Absolutely unprepared for dealing with psions ... magic trinkets don't make warrior, but his skills. And wits. You are better warrior than them good Qu'var, still standing. I give You guarantee of surviwal, this encounter at least. I see Your negotiations with the others intriguing."

Elf smiled with sympathy towards the Githyanki and  eyed from the closer perspective the ugly dog-thing and the "demon" who rided it.
_Intriguing ... it bears jovar, and elephant-things of the savannas were alvays fierce ... must be quite resourceful. Both shining like beacons with magic ..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2005)

*Sindol finds four shimmering silver swords, four elaborate sets of half-plate, and four stone amulets resembling a crowned skull on the slain warriors.  On the arcanists he gathers two jeweled staves, two sets of silver bracelets, two silk headbands, two amulets, one of platinum with a sigil of air on it, the other silver set with a pearl, four rings, two silver and ruby, two gold and sapphire, and two cloaks, one of black leather, one of brown wool.  The lone psion has six ioun stones on him, a rainbow spindle, a pearly white spindle, a pale green prisim, an iridescent orange prisim, a scarlet and blue sphere, and a clear sphere.  The robes he wore are woven with silver and tied with a belt that seems to be made of starlight.   You add it to the pile.  The ranger carries a fine bow, a large quiver full of a myriad of different arrows, leather bracers, a feathered cloak, elegant chain armor that resembles the forms of a thousand vanquished foes, winged boots, and twin rings that resemble serpents.  The monk has bands of metal around his hands, forearms, upper arms, chest, waist, thighs, calves, ankles, and feet.*

*Qu'var bows humbly at Sindol's praise.*


----------



## Kelleris (May 15, 2005)

"Well, then.  I think it's best for you to leave now."

_Because I would hate for us to start killing each other with you looking on._

"We'll be in touch.  Please take the bodies of your comrades - I'm sure you can figure out what to do with them.  Expect to receive the majority of their gear as well, though I obviously can't make any promises," Arion adds, the slightest edge in his voice betraying his annoyance at Sindol's looting.

When/if Qu'var leaves, Arion turns to his comrades.  "Well?  What now?  Rahveon, did you get any leads?  I've got some ears to the ground, so to speak, but it would be nice if we had some immediate course to pursue."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 16, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Sindol smirked, while pooling his loot into one of sacs he have, except the silver sword wich he left over with the head of the warrior slain by himself. For Qu'var, to decide what to do with it. Still, how he managed to did it without touching the stuff is a very strange sight.

"You, ..."

He stared at Arion with warning in his eyes.

"... nor anybody else will stop me from doing what I want. All who tried, are now forgotten. So step aside while man is restoring his home. And if You want to fight over my rightful loot, wait till I end here ... My homeland is more important than pride. Than anything !"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*Qu'var bows deeply and gathers the slain bodies of his kinsmen around him, and vanishes soundlessly back into the protomatter.  Fairweather waits a few moments more, and then drops her strange shape.*

"This is going to cause a great deal of trouble.  I would not care to meet the Lich-Queen head-on in battle, nor will her emnity help us in recovering the essences that will restore our world," she says.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 16, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elf show no sign of suprise seeing the druid.

"It is why I were drying my teeth to the diplomat, to give him enough ... so he would be capable of convicing his Queen that he had achieved a sucess. Essences ? Why bother ... world will absorb this sticky stuff back and reshape itself. Should have more faith in the Nature, druidess. And as for restoring population of elves ... I'm fully capable of such thing. Must just announce that I'm seeking wives, just like that."

Smiling nicely to the druidess, and eying her as a man might stare at attractive woman, murderous prince snapped his fingers. As if things he stated were done.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

With a ripple, Sigrún returns to material form standing slightly off to the side, looking up at his creations.  His cool gaze slips over the elf, with a huff of disdain, he speaks, "I don't believe those baubles are all rightly yours, my boy, it may be best to empty them back to the ground now that our esteemed guest has been so rudely ejected, despite how much I dislike githyanki, and sorted more appropriately," _returned if need be._  The Architect, eyes his constructs like misbehaved children, _not that those trinkets would be of too much value I surmise, but, nonetheless, no reason not to,_ then smiles warmly.

"So, it seems negotiations haven't gone so well.  I'm dreadfully sorry for my interruption of your proceedings," he remarks to Arion, "sometimes, action merits itself."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 17, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elf only stared on the suddenly appearing psion with neutral face, his eyes hidden uder bloody red bandana. His face blank and nor revealing any emotions. Architect could clearly see that only gear piled near Sindol, in his sack to be correct, is stuff of one githyanki warrior. With the exception of silver sword, wich elven prince returned to Qu'var with the head and rest of elf's kill body. 
_I see, so these summoned things aren't of the half-dragon's making._

OOC: Sindol took only stuff from warrior slain by his arrows. He even left sacred sword for Qu'var. So githyanki would have onr reason less to seek revenge. And no, he will not share it. He's CE, for god's sake !  Bully or convice him, but in such case he will flee. Wit his loot.


----------



## Wrahn (May 21, 2005)

Rahveon looks significantly at Sindol.  Then back to Arion.

"We have a place to start."

Rahveon turns again to look at Sindol, "Welcome home Sindol.  What is your purpose here."


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2005)

*OOC:*


My mistake, from what I got from Isida's description you had gathered all of it together.  Oh well.







Sigrún steps over to look at a few of the items, mostly for aesthetic appeal rather than power, but nonetheless, his sharp eye examines them swiftly.









*OOC:*


Psicraft check +50 for each of the items, identify basic properties DC 50 + caster level.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 22, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elven prince stared at the big "demon" who greeted him, and couldn't stop himself from mirthful laugh. Showing all perfectly white teeth, a bit too sharp for a typical elf. Even savage one.

"Och, my, my ... You are little deaf for the elephant, who tore out Your ears ... without them You look so unhandsome and demonic. I said before, I will restore Golden Empire and sire a heir to it, preferably a Empress. I couldn't care less for the rest of the world. Chmm, maybe these waterfalls ... I could also work forward to restoring these waterfalls or making new ones. In recent riots in Sigil I overheard of anihilation of the place. And that was a slight I couldn't leave. Happy now ? And who are You, if not a demonic thief of jovars."

His naturally arrogant tone demanded anserv.

OOC:  Why Sindol bothered to move here ? Because of consequences of Arion's actions.  

And Wrahn, don't take offense if  I write sometimes that Sindol treat others like lackeys/underlings ... he have to respect someone, like his mum or Tsunami or strong women in general, to be polite.

Ferrix, heh of course Sindol wouldn't mind taking it all ... but dispaly of psionics by Su'ryuu, for he was blaming her also for Constructs, tempered his need a little. And I protested in OOC thread. And our Isida agreed.


----------



## Wrahn (May 23, 2005)

"My name is Rahveon, I am sometimes called the Mountain Shaker."

"I heard your plan, but specifically, what is your purpose to come here?  You seem quite confident in your ability to restore your Empire without allying yourself with the likes of us.  Are you here just to see what remains or are you here gathering more information as to how to proceed, like us?"

Rahveon speaks cordially, but there is an underlying tone of disdain, as if he is attempting to subtly offend Sindol so that he will leave.  Or attack.









*OOC:*


Don't worry Rikandur, I understand, nothing said here is going to offend me.  I hope that goes for everyone.  These are characters of strong personalities, there are more than likely going to be disagreements.

On a side note, I am assuming Sindol's Epic Reputation is a down right nasty one, which is why Rahveon is reacting so poorly to him.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 23, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

"Confidient we are, aren't we ?"

Spoke elven prince with a shadow of mirth in his tone, while corner of his lips wandered upward almost unnoticeably. If You were to saw his eyes You may be sure that he is returning mockery for mockery ... but he have this famous bandana covering them. As You remember about this Blood War weteran, he once said ... that he doesn't need eyes to aim at fiends, their stench is strong enough to direct arrows. And as far as Rhaveon remembers, his overconfidience is well, based on his true abilities. He isn't just an elf with a bow ... he is as relentless as demonkind and as ruthless as devils. He values only his word, and is around as long as Golden Empire exists ... wich is longer than tribes can remember. And now their last member, Rhaveon. Lord of golden elves is extremly dangerous, that is the most common thing in stories about his exploits. And is last memeber of his race ... too.

Warrior's thoughts were disturbed by simple statements of the Blackstorm.

"I'll gather some women, to repopulate the place. Get wizards to safeguard it against the divine as much as possible. And slay the gods, as a warning to others. Who are You that You think I should ally with You ?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Fairweather looks at Sindol with disgust.*

"You're a fool.  Don't you realize who everyone _is_?  Everyone that survived was someone who bathed in the Endless Falls.  Only the strongest survived.  I think that's a sign that those of us that are left need to _work together_ if we're going to survive.  No wizard or priest who lives is going to be a match against three angry gods unless we defeat them _one at a time_.  You speak of getting someone to safeguard the rest of our world as if it could be done!  And slaying gods as a _warning?!_  Are you insane?  _If_ we managed to kill them, it will be purely out of survival, and all of us may not survive!  We either work together to gather the essences that may repair our world, as well as doing what we can to keep the angry gods at bay, or we abandon the Endless Falls and hope they don't seek us out later," Fairweather says in a rage.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 4, 2005)

_Well said. It wouldn't do me any good for them to kill each other before the gods..._


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 4, 2005)

Rahveon's wings extend suddenly, then settle back into place.  His eyes never leave Sindol, other than his wings, his body remains devoid of tension, relaxed, waiting.

"Yes _we_ need all the help we can get.  Whether Sindol is help or hinderance is something I am not sure we have yet established.  What say you Sindol?  Do _you_ need help?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

"At least You avoken from whinning, female."

He replied sharply, but listened with blank expression to her statements. Before replying again.

"You overvalue the Powers. I seen them coming to life and dying, so there is no madness in what I'm planning. I know that they can be dealt with. I know magic that can be used to render them almost equal to non-powers. My mother, who bathed in these waterfalls often, onece in aeon if I remember correctly ... was more powerful than I. And she didn't made it. I surviwed ... because I weren't here. And I didn't bathed in the falls ever. It's power lingers in my veins, but this is just a shadow inherited from Golden Empress. And Yes, I seen many worlds freed from divine corruption. Most of them vere dead shells ... though."

He responded to Rhaveon's question with mocking smirk.

"I might use a company for some time, but remember that only help You can trust, partially, is one coming from Yourself. What was Your plan thoug ?"


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 4, 2005)

_What a dolt..._ Arion, perched on a nearby tree branch, sneezes loudly.   "Your years in the Abyss have addled your mind, Sindol.  I've heard many times of your encounter at the Falls.  I'm told they ran red for a week, but regardless of the truth of that wild tale, I know of several corroborating sources that confirm your presence there.  Frankly, I trust them more than the words of an addled bloodhawk who probably bartered his soul away decades ago to some Abyssal lord for a few more arrows."  _Though I'd undoubtedly have heard of something like that, there's no denying this one's skill._

Arion looks back up and gazes out into the pseudomatter morass.  He's either lost in thought or thinking nothing at all.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2005)

Sigrún lets the others deal with Sindol, Arion and Rahveon were two that he may actually place some faith in, the others were about as meaningful and as predictable as an unbound abomination (although that was exceedingly accurate, it pained him that he'd have to tolerate it nonetheless).

"Now that the excitement is settled for the moment, it would be best to examine our options.  Rahveon, what did you learn at the Court of Stars?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

"Mmm ... that small brawl was really entertaining. And only thing that suffered during my involvment in Blood War, were my weaknesses as an warrior. With dull mind I won't live that long. And only complete moron sells his soul, greatest source of personal power, to demon or god. And this ... dolt, is older than Your clan."

He responded to Arion, calm and relaxed. At least if hunting cat can be truly relaxed. He turned his attention to Rhaveon.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 6, 2005)

Rahveon looks down at Sindol, pausing to consider, then he speaks.

"I have heard of you, Sindol.  I have heard of your dance with Sha'rada, the demon queen of lies, I have heard of the slaughter in Triegan's Deep.  I know your name is synonomous with pain and destruction.  You are a scourge, a blight and in different circumstances I would not be having this discussion with you, we would be locked in combat."

Rahveon takes his massive sword and lets it relax on his shoulder, "But the circumstances are different, it is possible we will need you.  Perhaps because I can see a larger hand moving in all of this and I am not sure that I believe your presence here is a coincedence.  So I will offer you this, once."

"We intend to restore the World of the Endless Falls, we believe we have the means to do so.  If you would like to join us, _as an equal_ we will consider it.  So this is your choice, do you wish to join us, or go your own way?" 

Rahveon, still watching Sindol, adresses Sigrun, "Lets wait and see what our prospective "ally" decides before we share what information we have."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 6, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

Elf's expression remained blank, maybe little too neutral. And Rhaveon couldn't read his eyes, for they are hidden beyond the red bandana. Slight breeze moved his hair, trophy skulls threshed one on the another.

"It seems that You think of Yourself ... _equaller_, why it isn't suprising me to hear it from _paladin_. Apologies, kid."

He spoke as if into the air, but last sentece was clearly directed at annoyed Arion.

"And stories ... gossips ... I wonder why they alvays grow with time."

His tone almost sour. Sindol gazed over everyone assembled, slight frown appeared on his face when he directed his hidden stare at Rhaveon. And then he adressed everyone assembled.

"Because I have such feeling, I promise to not attack anyone of my ... current compatriots, unless they attack me first ... until my homeland will be restored. Later, later I will slay anyone who will stand in my way."

He turned his back on them, as if requiring privacy, and mumbled to himself annoyed.

"I think that impostor hunt might be in order ... I haven't been here for aeons.."

He strethed his arms wide, as if to embrance the sun and growled. Before turning to the rest of party. With calm and relaxed face.

"I consider it neccesary to resolve our ... _difference of opinions_, after we deal with the powers and restoration of ... our homeland, Mountainshaker. I dislike You too. Afterwards ... Your proposal that we should attend to these tasks as equals is wise, so I give my vote for it. Now I'm going to make use of my loot. I need several trinkets from Sigil. I propose that Dragon Lady and Master Summoner should do the same thing with their loot ... and I would gladly exchange amulet for this cloak of the ranger. I found it fitting my taste ..."

OOC: Anyone in the know, I hope that You all understand that not all things blamed on my "blight" were of his doing. As all famous ppl he have and had impostors. So ... all exciting events, that You are proposing to be part of Sindol's fame and I would find unfitting my Character concept will be ... so called "Innocently accused" because of some impostor. Thank You Wrahn, for inspiration with Demon Lady.  
Tiergan's Deep ? Could You ... chmm, tell me why Rhaveon is so aggravated about this event ? Must know if blame it on impostor or not.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

*Suddenly, and without warning...*

As the scions argue over the morality of their companions, something terrible happens.  A huge rush of wind, stinking of death, washes over the remains of the Endless Falls.  In the protomatter sky appears an enormous rotting corpse of what seems to a an infant with sodden feathery wings of black and poisonous green.  Next to him flutter clusters of shadowy wings trailing rotting serpent tails.

_Leave or die,_ a dead and whispery voice commands in every mind.  A powerful pulling sensation grasps at everyone, attempting to unravel the magical and psionic effects and items around them.  At the same time, a trio of hideous screams echos across the sky, shattering the ears of those that hear it, trying to hound them into death.  Arion recognizes the creature immediately - Ter'sat the atropal and his flock of shadow chichimecs!

OOC - Everyone please make _dispel_ checks for your gear.  Ter'sat got a 35 on his check, so just check your gear against that.  I also need everyone to make three DC 29 Fort saves against three _wails of the banshee_.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

OCC: Och, most of Sindol's gear don't stand a chance ... and this what matters is if My cloak of resistance surviwes. Otherwise I might be forced to make new PC. 
Let's see: Caster lvl 20 ...
roll: 8. 
Upsie, now I'm in trouble.  
Fortitude Saves: 26,43,30. Ok, Sindol is stone dead.   

*"Who dares !!!"*

He felt as his lifeforce flees his body, torn out by dominating power of the dead ... unborn ? Laughing viciously at this joke of fate, immortal elf passed from records and with him last remmants of Golden Empire passed away. His colling body stands there, unmoved by death, his bow made of the bones of demonkind clutched strongly in his last grip. Several black arrows fell from unfeeling fingers ... right next to small figurine of black steed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC - Don't go running off and making a new PC just yet, though you can if you want to.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC: I won't, Isida-sama. Must wait if others had such low save rolls too.  And I was going to try and , with My plan and Kelleris's PC work, to sway the Atropal to our side. I think that Arion and Rhaveon have biggest chances of surviwing it. Three _Banshee's Wail_s ! Wow, that was tough ...


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 18, 2005)

(OOC- Forgive me, but I am assuming this is a dispel check from some epic spell that effects magic items as well as spells on our person.  If it is a disjoining effect, our items would get their will saves as opposed to the caster level checks.  Anyway taking you at what was written all of Rahveon's equipment fails.  (note:  The fetishes are in his haversack and are thus protected, but inaccessable at the moment (the Haversack being supressed))  With his amulet of Spirit Warding being supressed, he actually has to make the saves (which without magic is + 32) 42, 42, 36 success.)

Rahveon roars as the life ending wails rolls over him, failing to effect him.  His life spark survived the destruction of his world, he would not fall to these magics.

The world speeds up around him, Retribution becomes heavier, clumsier in his hands _This is bad, battling these things without magic is going to be next to impossible, I am not sure that the others are going survive long under the onslaught without their magics to protect them._

He watches Sindol crumple under the death wail and check the others to see if any of the rest of them survive.

(ooc- initiative 17 Holding to intercept anything that is trying to attack his comrades.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2005)

*OOC:*


Isida, how long since our githyanki friends left?  I had a number of powers going and just want to know how much to shorten their durations.  Then I'll do all the nasty rolling and stuff later when I've got a touch more time.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC: Thumbs up ! Big elefant is intact.  Now he should strangle chichimecs ... they're alive after all. And cutting them to ribbons wouldn't do anything for they are regenerating bas*****. What would You say Wrahn ?
And I still claim that all Ter'sat needs is warm hug and all would be dandy-candy. 
Otherwise angered psions would make short work of it, poor baby ... stillborn and unwated ... but with such attiude You don't get friends too often.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC - Not an epic spell, just a _Greater dispel magic_.  And it's been as long as a normal conversation, say maybe five minutes or less, since the githyanki left.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 19, 2005)

wails of the banshee (1d20=4, 1d20=15, 1d20=16)

Arion slumps over his unsheathed blade, quite dead, despite a surge of hastily-summoned energy from _Akumunaga_.

OOC - Cast _ruin delver's fortune_, in an effort to recover from that 4, but I'm still a point short.  Woo.  How did these guys manage 3 wails of the banshee and a targeted dispel magic on us and all of our gear without us noticing?  Greater dispel magic only affects all spells on one person, one spell on a group of people, or one magical item with one casting.  Spellcraft (1d20+39=43).

EDIT: Sorry, dead by *4* points - forgot to take off my +6 enhancement to Con.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

OOC:
Fort #1 29 
Fort #2 27 
Fort #3 27 
Guess the rolls weren't with me today. 2 3's in a row, ouch. Also, looks like none of my equipment can survive the dispel, thought I still have Inertial armor, sadism and vigor going, caster levels 35 (46 to dispel I believe) and 28 (39 to dispel) (assuming he has to make the dc 11+caster/manifester level to dispel the buffs). However, dead none the less.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

*Sigrún (ac59, hp271/271, tHP 175/175, pp679/837)*

Sigrún glares up into the sky, then notes that the newly arrived elf, Sindol keels over alongside Arion and Su'ryuu from the wails of the chichemics, _a pity really, they got along so well._  He manifests a quickened schism (5pp), a moment later a quartet of glistening crystal shards streak from the Architect's outstretched hand and darts towards the Atropol.









*OOC:*


How high are all of them compared to the ground?  My constructs have a vertical reach of 65 ft, and they'll tear into anything that passes by.

Quickened Schism, Refocus Move Action, Schism'd Mind Manifests
Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard (25pp), Refocus Free Action, Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard (31pp), Refocus Hustle Move Action.

Schismed Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard, attack & damage rolls: ranged touch atks +23, dmg 50d6 each; (atk 27, dmg 178), (atk 34, dmg 143)
Normal Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard, attack & damage rolls: ranged touch atks +23, dmg 62d6 each; (atk 25, dmg 224), (atk 28, dmg 199)

All of my spells remain in effect, as their manifester level is 31, so the dc to overcome is 42.

Deathward protects me against the Wails.

Final Active Powers: Inertial Armor (31 hours), Overland Flight (31 hours), Mind Blank (1 day), Energy Conversion (305 min.), Detect Hostile Intent (305 min.), Etherealness (25 min.), Power Resistance (25 min.), Vigor (25 min.), True Metabolism (25 min.), Defensive Precognition (25 min.)
Innate Powers: Detect Psionics, Psionic Darkvision, Detect Remote Viewing, Psionic Tongues
Item Effects: Touchsight, True Seeing, Deathward, Freedom of Movement, Hustle, Adaptation

6 Constructs still around for another 25 min, all at full due to Fast Healing 10, and not being living creatures.

[sblock]15th-level Astral Construct, 6 constructs
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 36d10+60 (420hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 60 ft.
Armor Class: 65 (+39 natural, +20 Deflection, -4 size), touch 26, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+74
Attack: Slam +54 melee (4d8+30)
Full Attack: 2 slams +54 melee (4d8+30), 2 slams +52 melee (4d8+30)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: One ability from Menu F, construct traits, damage reduction
15/-, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
Saves: Fort +12, Refl +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 11, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: -
Feats: -

Abilities:
B
-Improved Grab
-Extra Arms
C
-Blindsight (60 ft.)
-Constrict (deals slam damage on a successful grapple check)
D
-Vampiric Attack (heals 1/2 back)
-Toughest (10 hp/HD)
E
-Energy Adaptation (Energy Res. 30)
-Superior Fast Healing (fh 10)
F's
-Draining Strike (1d4 negative levels)
-Reddopsi (constant)
-True Deflection (+20 deflection bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 20, 2005)

*Arion - hp 312; AC 46, Melee 53; Fort +39/Ref +36/Will +24; Slots: 3/4/3/5/4/4/4*

Atropal Fight Initiative (1d20+9=28)

Satisfied that everyone thinks him dead, Arion takes a moment (well, more of an instant) to vanish, not seeing a point to risking himself when the psion seems quite capable of managing things himself.  Especially since his brute squad is still around.

After a moment's reflection, Arion leaps to the highest point he can reach in one round, and prepares to the deathblow to Ter'sat when it becomes necessary.  (Move 50, Jump Check (1d20+81=92))

Spells in Effect: _animate objects _ (on surrounding terrain), _heroism_, _freedom of movement_, _glibness_, _glittering razors_, _misdirection _ (reads as a tree stump), _Nystul's undetectable aura _ (on Akumunaga, the Serpent’s Nightmare, boots of springing, striding, and haste, charm of the Mugenaga clan, cloak of defense, greater bracers of throwing, greater luck stone, lesser crown of mastery, metamagic rod of disguise spell, ring of regeneration, sacred scrolls of the Mugenaga clan, devil’s own luck, lightning hands, perfected chakras, personal pocket dimension, protector’s instinct, predator’s instinct, and unchained soul), _tongues_, _undetectable alignment_, _unseen servant_, and _zone of silence_.

DM Isida: [sblock] I've been meaning to ask you.  Do you mind if I fill my empty nonepic feat slot with a feat from _Lords of Madness_, called Darkstalker?  Here's the description:

Darkstalker
You have learned how to stalk and surprise creatures whose senses are very different from those of a humanoid.
*Benefit:* When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as a sighted creature would make Spot checks to detect you.  You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature.  In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.
*Normal:* Creatures with these senses do not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice other creatures within range.  Creatures with all-around vision can't be flanked. 

Kind of an odd time to ask, I know, but it just became relevant, since every last one of our enemies has blindsight.  500... foot... blindsight.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 25, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Sindol, finding his lifeforce _not_ snuffed out due to the powerful soulfire enchantment upon his vest, takes up his bow and fires straight for the murderous atropal.  For the first time perhaps in many centuries Blackstorm finds his arrows curving away, bouncing off, and plain _missing_ his target.  Arion, on the other hand, dashes up into a tree, well-hidden and having an excellent seat for the ensuing carnage.

Rahveon launches himself straight for Ter'sat, his jovar _Retribution_ angled to cut into the abomination's black and lifeless heart.  His amulet of spirit warding crackles, and sparks fly as the golden draconic mountain shaker enters the life-sucking aura of death and pain that surrounds the atropal.  His body shaking from the warring of life and death, he slices _Retribution_ through Ter'sat's decaying flesh.  Ter'sat hisses as golden light flows from blade, penetrating flesh steeled by horrible powers.  

Fairweather _runs_ to Su'ryuu, a golden vial in her hand.  She practically throws herself on top of the wilder, and _smashes_ the vial on the half-dragon's chest.  "Let her live, so that the Endless Falls will not die!" she screams, as a lance of golden light plunges from the heavens and through Su'ryuu's body.  Su'ryuu gasps as golden light floods the darkness that she had been thrown into, drawing her back to the land of the living, seemingly no worse for her brief journey to death's door.

Ter'sat reaches out and makes two delicate-seeming touches on Rahveon's temples.  The Mountain Shaker feels his life force draining out of him and into the atropal, and watches the wound he gave it seal up with shocking rapidity.  The chichimecs begin to circle the island high and face, cloaked in deepest shadow.  Sounds of a strange chanting echo from above as the chichimecs whirl in the darkness.  

Sigrún lashes out with both sides of his mind, skill born of centuries, and power dearly wrested from the depths of the Endless Falls.  A hellish rain of psionically empowered crystal hurls from his hands with astounding accuracy, ripping into Ter'sat.  Undead flesh is shredded away, revealing a withered and malformed skeleton pulsing with evil power.  Ter'sat's face contorts in a rictus of pure hatred for the Architect.  Sigrún's constructs find themselves bound to the earth, as both the atropal and the chichimecs are out of their reach.  

Su'ryuu gathers her mental and physical might... (to be continued once I know what she wants to do.)


OOC - Ter'sat and the chichimecs are eighty feet away from the isle and eighty feet up in the air.
Initiative:
Sindol - 33 (Sindol's not dead, he has a _soulfire_ quality on his armor that renders him immune to death spells and effects.  I'm guessing he would put a world of hurt on Ter'sat.)
Arion - 28 - Kelleris read further: 



Spoiler



That feat is fine.


Rahveon - 13
Fairweather - 9
Ter'sat and the chichimecs - 8 (higher Dex)
Sigrún and constructs - 8
Su'ryuu - 1 (Zack, I just realized that Su'ryuu isn't in the primary Rogue's Gallery!  Care to rectify that?)

Sindol fires three times, missing with a 54, 56, and 44.  Arion jumps up and hides in a tree.  Rahveon charges and hits with a 74, dealing  61 points of damage.  Fairweather rushes over and prays for a _miracle_ to raise Su'ryuu.  It works.  Ter'sat reaches out an touches Rahveon twice, draining 5 points of Con each time for a total of 10 points of Con drain.  It gains 40 hit points back from the Con drain, then regenerates 20 more.  The chichimecs start flying around the island.  Sigrún's attacks with _crystal shard_ all hit Ter'sat, dealing 735 points of damage.  He looks pissed.  The chichimecs are going very very fast and very high now (200 ft), so the constructs can't get to them, and Ter'sat is 80 ft. up.  Sy'ryuu... (don't know what you would do, so I guessed you'd do some psychic stuff, lemme know what and I'll edit it in)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 26, 2005)

*Sindol of the Dusk, Blackstorm, Demon of Slaughter.*

A snarl twisted his face, when he saw his arrows deflected by power of the undead godling. These screams made him feel dizzy ... that's why he didn't aimed more accurately, indeed.

_You'll pay for this embarassment, thing !_

Without great interest he noticed elefant-thing's peril ... and remembered not to get into touch range. With moment's thought he urged his Obsidian Steed to fly upstairs, along with himself, in circles around Rhaveon's and Ter'sat's position. Five arrows resting in his palm ... ready to deal death ... or destruction.

He smiled, when he were closing to Ter'sat. For a moment he considered letting elefant-thing from his misery ... but almost chuckled, him showing mercy ?! Yeah, earlier world would die ... again. And even more malicious thought entered his mind while he slowly raised his bow against the atropal. 

Yes, this revenge would fit the creature ...

OOC: Shoot ! Shoot ! Knock 'm out ! Sindol is urging his steed up to the Atropaling, and Improved Manyshot it whe he get's in range ! 
Five times (Attack *58*, bacause manyshot uses one roll to determine outcome) 

dmg 28 (1 vile,1 sonic), dmg 27 (1 vile,3 sonic), dmg 29 (1 vile,5 sonic), dmg 31 (1 vile,2 sonic), dmg 29 (1 vile,5 sonic)

For a total of 144 dmg, including 5 vile and 16 sonic !

Hope he didn't missed now ... And if Sindol's suceeds, he continues turning the atropal into swiss cheese with his bow, to keep it down.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2005)

_This is bad.  No choice, need to end this now._

Rahveon lets his anger and pain flood through him, his conscious thoughts submerged in a sea of rage, his only remaining thought to _kill_

OOC-
Rahveon rages (+6 Str +6 Con) and full attacks:

natural 20, hitting AC 84 for 61
hitting AC  71  for 63
hitting AC 66 for 73
hitting AC 58 for 68
hitting AC 59 for 72

Current HP: 578 Current AC 54 (31 touch)
Fort save down 2 for +46


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC - Ferrix, Kelleris, and Zack2216 - I need actions for y'all!  I really can't predict your actions at this level of play, so I need your posts!


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 6, 2005)

*Arion - hp 312, t22; AC 46, Melee 53; Fort +49/Ref +36/Will +34; Slots: 3/4/3/5/4/4/4*

Hmm...  I don't have a lot _to_ do, with the creatures taying out of melee range.  I certainly don't plan on going up there without support.  And here I thought I was waiting for someone else.   

Arion murmurs to himself softly as he weaves his hands in front of himself in a complex interlocking pattern, channelling his spiritual energies into a calm mind and peaceful body, an affront to the soul-killing negative energy of the Atropal, and to a lesser extent of the chichimecs.  Iside his sphere of magical silence, Arion chuckles at something that has just occurred to him, and resolves to write it down later.

OOC: Using _cathartic joke_ and _yin dance_.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

With a wave of his hand, Sigrún reshapes one of his existing constructs into a horrifying winged creature, tail and all, ready to leap into the air at the atropol.  Gesturing again to the abominations in the sky another spray of crystal shards rains upwards, glittering a destructive green as two thin rays leap upwards as well.

The newly shaped construct then leaps to the sky, looking to tear whatever close creature down that it can get a hold of.









*OOC:*


Swift Action Sculpt Construct DC 66 (trading down menu F +14: draining strikes -> 3 menu C +18: tail slap, extra brawn, rend & 5 menu B +20: extra attack, improved fly, pounce, smite, improved brawn & 2 menu A +4: improved slam attack, power attack) automatic success, Schism'd Mind Manifests Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard (25pp), Refocus Free Action, Twinned Empowered Disintegrate (31pp), Refocus Move Action.

Sculpted Construct can charge 80 ft. w/flight & pounce, but I'll see if the Atropol survives the blasting

Schismed Twinned Empowered Crystal Shard, attack & damage rolls: ranged touch atks +23, dmg 50d6 each; (atk 33, dmg 178), (atk 32, dmg 189) - Aimed at the Atropol
Normal Twinned Empowered Disintegrate, attack & damage rolls: ranged touch atks +23, dmg 124d6 each, sr check +33; (atk 41, dmg 214+237=451, sr53), (atk 34, dmg 221+204=425, sr47) - Aimed at Whatever is Left

Final Active Powers: Inertial Armor (31 hours), Overland Flight (31 hours), Mind Blank (1 day), Energy Conversion (305 min.), Detect Hostile Intent (305 min.), Etherealness (25 min.), Power Resistance (25 min.), Vigor (25 min.), True Metabolism (25 min.), Defensive Precognition (25 min.), Schism (30 rnds)
Innate Powers: Detect Psionics, Psionic Darkvision, Detect Remote Viewing, Psionic Tongues
Item Effects: Touchsight, True Seeing, Deathward, Freedom of Movement, Hustle, Adaptation

6 Constructs still around for another 25 min, all at full due to Fast Healing 10, and not being living creatures.

Constructs: [sblock] 
15th-level Astral Construct, 5 constructs
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 36d10+60 (420hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 60 ft.
Armor Class: 65 (+39 natural, +20 Deflection, -4 size), touch 26, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+74
Attack: Slam +54 melee (4d8+30)
Full Attack: 2 slams +54 melee (4d8+30), 2 slams +52 melee (4d8+30)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: One ability from Menu F, construct traits, damage reduction
15/-, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
Saves: Fort +12, Refl +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 11, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: -
Feats: -

Abilities:
B
-Improved Grab
-Extra Arms
C
-Blindsight (60 ft.)
-Constrict (deals slam damage on a successful grapple check)
D
-Vampiric Attack (heals 1/2 back)
-Toughest (10 hp/HD)
E
-Energy Adaptation (Energy Res. 30)
-Superior Fast Healing (fh 10)
F's
-Draining Strike (1d4 negative levels)
-Reddopsi (constant)
-True Deflection (+20 deflection bonus)[/sblock]

Sculpted Construct: [sblock] 
15th-level Astral Construct, 1 construct
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice: 36d10+60 (420hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 60 ft., fly 40 ft. (avg)
Armor Class: 65 (+39 natural, +20 Deflection, -4 size), touch 26, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +28/+74
Attack: Claw +54 melee (8d6+38)
Full Attack: 3 claws +54 melee (8d6+38), 2 claws +52 melee (8d6+38), tail slap +50 (2d8+53)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: Rend, Constrict, Pounce, Smite (+36dmg), Improved Grab
Special Qualities: One ability from Menu F, construct traits, damage reduction
15/-, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
Saves: Fort +12, Refl +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 11, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: -
Feats: -

Abilities:
A
-Improved Slam Attack (natural slam/claw increases one size category)
-Power Attack (gains power attack feat)
B
-Improved Grab
-Extra Arms
-Extra Attack (gains third attack)
-Improved Fly (fly 40 ft., average)
-Pounce (charge can make full attack)
-Smite (1/day, smite attack +HD to dmg)
-Improved Brawn (+3 dmg)
C
-Blindsight (60 ft.)
-Constrict (deals slam damage on a successful grapple check)
-tail slap (2d8+1.5 Str, secondary attack)
-extra brawn (+5 dmg)
-rend (if hits with 2 claws, rends for 2d6+1.5 Str)
D
-Vampiric Attack (heals 1/2 back)
-Toughest (10 hp/HD)
E
-Energy Adaptation (Energy Res. 30)
-Superior Fast Healing (fh 10)
F's
-Reddopsi (constant)
-True Deflection (+20 deflection bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

The Architect eyes the unnatural creatures high in the sky with a presumptory air.

[BUMP]


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Su'ryuu, Half red dragon Wilder*

OOC: Su'ryuu has the current buffs going: inirtial armor (+21 armor bonus to AC),  Vigor (140 bonus hp, 23 minutes), sadism (23 minutes) [39 AC, 224 hp, 140 temp hp, +20 Fort, +24 Will, +19 Ref, init +4, 30 ft. move, 114 pp] -10 str, -8 dex, -8 con, -10 cha (equipment was dispelled for 1d4 rounds). Also, is it just me, is is the dicebox not working? I can't load the page at all.

IC: Gasping, Su'ryuu looks around, looking to her chest and then to Fairweather, nodding in thanks. _My equipment is dispelled._ Returned to her normal size, she looks upward to the source of all this, the giant dead baby and the flitting shadowy creatures surrounding it.

OOC: move action to stand. Su'ryuu will then manifest schism as a standard action, and she will wild surge +8 a quickened metaphysical weapon power, spending 25 pp (effective 1pp +32 augmentation) to give her deepcrystal axe a +9 enhancement bonus to attack and damage. The dicebox is down tonight, so I won't be able to roll psychic enervation (40% chance to be dazed for a round and lose 28 pp). Either way, her actions are done. Just need to figure out if she's going to act next round or not.


----------

